# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  D&D-Day: The Ballad of Echo Company (OOC)

## MrAbdiel

Surprise, here's an OOC thread.  I'll edit this post with relevant information soon.

For now, please sign in with your character name, race, class, and atleast one quirk about them that their fellow soldiers would know from drilling for this drop again and again over the past weeks.

For example, in addition to all the other NPC's...

_I'll be playing Captain Lorana Longsummer.  She's a High Elven, Fey Wanderer Ranger and a Virtuosa Gentlewoman, a woman of class from one of the oldest princedoms in the Union.  The unconfirmed rumor is that she was being courted by Virtuosa's prince, but severed the relationship when he refused to enlist personally.  All through training, she played violin in a string quartet with three other elven officers who call themselves collectively The Contraband.  Usually, she's a highly efficient but approachable officer and expects great things from Echo Company.

_
*1st Squad*
*2nd Squad*
*3rd Squad*


Sgt. Nikolai Farley
*Sgt. Ladaran "Xilo" Xiloscient*
*Sgt. Alston Hillfield*


Cpl. Spade
*Cpl. John Falcon*
*Cpl. Eugene "Wolf" Vognar*


Pvt Ssassten Monroe
*Pvt. James O'Hara Jr*
*Pvt. Thaddeus "Doc" Helmholtz*


Pvt. Jason Catchell
*Pvt. Bruce Gamble*
*Pvt. Salamir "Sal" Malichinni*


Pvt. Deliandi Jukbar
*(Reserved for a PC)*
*Pvt. K'Ral Burnfaire*


Pvt. Kruz Brassbeard
Pvt. Jukebox
Pvt. Jenya Moore


Pvt. Omniel Madan
Pvt. Kuzzank Stronghunter
Pvt. Lynnova Xenyss


Pvt. Harvey "Creed" Douglas
Pvt. Enshun Xanderthrax
Pvt. Brikenya McCleod


Pvt. Marguerite Curry
Pvt. Hector Longfoot
Pvt. Tarron Chaegwyn


Pvt. Gladys Hayden
Pvt. Xu Nandreth
Pvt. Tristain Ordo







*Lt. Temperance Bathory*
Spl. Vivienne Pierce





The LT of the 101st Skyknives, Echo Company, 3rd Platoon, is Lady Temperance Bathory!  Her capable Sgts are Ladaran and Alston, along with Sgt. Nikolai Farley, a dependable half-orc rune knight and his warforged corporal Spade.   Bold characters, of course, are PC's.

*Spoiler: Your Extra Equipment*
Show

Standard Starting Kit (in addition to any equipment youve taken).  This equipment weighs in at about 60 pounds, but your pack and webbing are laced with a minor enchantment that shaves it down to 10lb when properly worn.

1 pocket knife
1 set of _101st Skyknives_ dogtags, finely plated in silver to make them more easily targetable with friendly locating magic.
1 watch (wrist or pocket), synchronized to the platoon.
1 personal grooming kit
1 compass
2 fragmentation grenades _(Thrown up to 30+(5*Strength Bonus)ft.  10ft Radius blast; 3d6 piercing, 3d6 fire damage, Reflex 13 for half and move out of the radius.)_
1 Stick of Silver Putty (can be thrown like a level 1 _Ice Knife_ spell or affixed to a frag grenade to cause it to destroy barbed wire obstacles.)
1 Behir class Anti-Tank mine (5d10 damage to a tank that trips it; 50% chance of reducing  immunity to resistance)
1 Weasel class bomb (two point plastic explosive. 5d10 damage; 50% chance of reducing  immunity to resistance)
1 .45 Pistol (Hand Crossbow.)
1 bayonet
2 cartons of cigarettes (normal)
1 black cigarette (potion of Spare the Dying)
1 lighter
1 flashlight (lantern)
1 first aid kit (5 charges of healers kit)
1 inflatable life jacket
1 helmet, with the sprayed on stencil of a dagger with angel wings
1 _Skyknives Ring_

Because of the unique nature of your battalion, you are not issued a standard battery of weapons, but individualized ones - the ones youve already chosen and reskinned.

_Your Skyknives ring is a magic item that requires attunement.  It is a Lesser Spell Storing__ ring that can hold up to three levels of spells, with cantrips occupying one level.  Its stored spells can only target the wearer of the ring.  They can be filled by casters normally, or charged and stations deployed on the battlefront with spells appropriate for combat conditions.  The spellcasting modifier of the ring is +1_.

Before the jump, your ring is filled with the following spells:

Feather FallHealing WordPurify Food and Drink.



Tomorrow, IC begins.

Edit: D-Day, Ladies and Gentlemen.

*Spoiler: Posterity: Original Recruitment Post, and the Experimental rules in play.*
Show

*Alright, Echo Company. Listen up.*
The room hushes around you, as Captain Lorana Longsummer begins to speak. Shes soft spoken by nature, like many Virtuosans, but you and the rest of Echo Company have come to appreciate her respectful hand with the line soldiers, and the plain diligence with which she does her job preparing the company for war. Standing before the company, there is a quiet resolve in her face that forecasts the words before she speaks them.

*Tomorrows drop is on. Command says theres no more cancellations, and were looking at calm wind and clear skies. This time tomorrow, youll be in the air above occupied Aquiteaux. A few minutes later, when your boots hit the ground, youll be standing on the first liberated patch of Aquiteaux since the Vult rolled through two years ago. Follow your sergeants, remember your training, and well be pushing them back across the river Herne, and well be home before Winterfeast."*

Its an ambitious hope; but youre burning with ambition now. The drop has been cancelled five times already, and youve been running laps and doing combat drills with your squad for so long that you find yourself more than ready to be out there in the hurricane of lead and glory that young soldiers long for.

An aide flips a switch, and the coastal map of Aquiteaux you have by now committed to memory is flashed up on the screen with the purr of the smoothly running projector. Captain Lorana stands within the projection, casting her shadow like the dark omen of a goddess over the occupations bunkers, and troop distributions.

*At oh-six-hundred hours, our air raiders will start hitting the defensive installations on Naphto beach, and our ships will move into position to start shelling. We expect heavy arcane shielding, so this is as much about confusion and smoke as the chance of doing damage. A hundred and fifty thousand troops are going to be landing on that beach under the cover of that bombardment just thirty minutes later. Our job is to drop behind the bunker lines, and take out the acolytes that we know are funneling mana into the Kreigshielders. No mana means no shields; no shields means our guns hit the enemy; enemy casualties means our boys and girls down on the beach dont have to die there. Theres no second chance, to this. If we fail to take out those shields, then Operation: Myrmidon can only succeed at the cost of more and more of our soldiers blood, if at all. Each of you was selected to be part of Echo Company because you have the skills that make you more deadly and capable than the average soldier. Thats why the most critical task falls to you. Take out the Kreigshielders acolytes; then dig into cover and prepare to engage enemy reinforcements as they scramble.*

With this rehashed description of the plan youve heard in detail dozens of times now, Captain Longsummer gestures with patience and precision and each site and location of note. Finally, the projector clicks off; and her thoughtful elven eyes sweep their attention slowly across the assembly. She gives a bittersweet smile.

*Get some good sleep, or low-activity meditation tonight. Ill see you all in the air. Echo Company dismissed.*

----------------------------------
So I watched Band of Brothers again, and was struck with madness. This game proposal is the result. Bring your camo-robed wizard artillerist, and your elven arcane bolt-action 'archer'; bring your tortle combat engineer and your gallant warforged bard-sergeant. The plan is for a combat heavy game with a distinct _You Got Fantasy In My WW2_ flavour that has been done before, but not at all done to death. Details below!

*Spoiler: A Moderately Sized 16!*
Show

*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*

D&D5E, with some tweaks.

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*

A thinly veiled World War 2 Analogue. How thinly veiled? _Omigosh its so thinly veiled you guys_; but setting a game in Fantasy world that is basically WW2 Europe is just a smoother experience to write and run than WW2 Europe with fantasy tropes. The world map is roughly as youd expect it, nations have similar cultures and languages, but its not a perfect 1-to-1. The Unified Princedoms of Amcara, for example, is very close to the United States of America, without being precisely the same. The Kreigsvolk, presently under the command of the overbearing and meglomaniacal Vult Accord Well, that should be pretty straight forward. You get it.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*

Up to five players. Also, as many drop ins as would like are free to show up in battle scenes with compelling one-off characters who are almost certainly fated to die tragically. But five is the number for the core group.

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*

The GitP forums.

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*

Starting at Level 5. Experience will probably come fairly quickly, and Im expecting there to be some character deaths. Replacement PCs come in one level behind the existing PCs, and level up twice to catch up with them if they survive a mission.

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*

None. You begin with your classs and your backgrounds starting gear, plus whatever you want to buy with your starting money - and then your money goes to zero. I encourage you, and will help you, to reskin as much of this gear as possible to something that feels WW2 era. Chainmail might be a flak jacket and helmet. A bastard sword might be a serrated Ka-Bar. And if you want to be an orc barbarian from fantasy Kentucky who kills fantasy Nazis with his entrenching tool, then as God is my witness, I will let you take an entrenching tool as a great axe.

But conversely, this isnt a hard rule. Maybe your barbarian actually carries a great axe, which makes him distinct in a field of exploding mortar shells and bullets. Thats fine too - but a little give-and-take with the aesthetic wouldnt hurt to keep it feeling on point.

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*

All the official books are fine, though Id ask players to use the official races rather than using the TCE custom shop. No homebrew classes or paths for this one, but feel free to extensively reskin the visuals of how an official class looks to make it in theme. Im completely down with an arcane archer who enchants the rounds she fires as the group sniper; but dont go looking for Arcane Rifleman from dandwiki.com. Any questions or confusion, let me know.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*

All official races work here. Youre from the UPA, a big old melting pot of peoples - Humans, Dwarves, Warforged, Tabaxi, all of it. Additionally, itll help me if you decide what state your character is from. That means deciding on an American regional stereotype (the not insulting kind), contriving a thin fantasy veil for it, and putting that in your character submission. Eg, if you decided you wanted to be a Tabaxi from with that classic cowboy drawl, youd start with Texas, rename it Lets say, Tezazi. And now youre a Tezazi Tabaxi. Possibly named Maxi. If you dont know, or care, about such regional differences of the USA, then youre from Virtuosa - fantasy Virginia.

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*

Roll 4d6, keep 3. Repeat this process once. Choose the best set, allocate as you wish. Begin with one free feat.
*
10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*

Nothing binding about alignment, but since it interacts with certain spells and whatnots, you might as well choose one. No restriction; just be a team player.
*
11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*

My default position is no multiclassing. But make me an impassioned argument, and I can bend a little.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*

Standard roll allocations for D&D, excepting that I reserve the right to roll your things if its going to spur things along (initiative, or a save if you havent responded in a day.)

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*

I considered variant encumbrance, but just dont make my eyes pop with the amount of stuff youre carrying and well be okay. But we will be using:

Inverted Attunement: It takes one action to attune to an item, and a short rest to break that attunement. This way, you can put up a fallen enemys or allys magic item mid combat and use it almost immediately.

Feats: Technically this is an optional rule, but were using it.

Variant Human: Come on, man. Do you have to? Play something weird for a change, you feat-stacker. But if you MUST.

Initiative: Well start using normal initiative, but Ill consider using initiative blocks if it starts feeling too restrictive. If that requires some character adjustment (Refund my initiative bonus feat!) then well handle that at the time.

Combat Roles: This Ill have to put together after we have characters, but the vision for this game is very much military themed, so having designated roles that are understood in character works well. Choose a couple of archetypes that might work for your concept - things like sergeant, sniper, shocktrooper, medic, engineer, chaplain, artillerist, and so on. When Ive selected the characters, well end up with someone leading the group as the sergeant, and everyone else in another role they chose. Ill brew up a custom feat for each character to facilitate those archetypes, and well workshop them a little together before play starts so everyone is happy. Importantly, this does mean the group dynamic is a little different from the normal democratic kill squad D&D tends to be. You have a leader, they are required to give commands, you are expected to follow them. A good sergeant player will not be overbearingly prescriptive about this. Jenkins, take out that machine gun nest! is much better than Jenkins, you have a third level spell left - use a fireball spell specifically, on that machine gun nest. Jenkins may decide he doesnt care to use his third level slot on that machine gun nest, but if he brazenly disobeys his sergeant, hes looking for a court-martial. If youre applying for the role of sergeant, come into it prepared to be decisive, but not controlling.

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*

Just a short description of your character, and what their squadmates will know about them from training together.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*

Lots of combat. Lots of set up to combat. Youre in the army now, kid. But Im a sucker for RP, so thatll make its way in.

The combat is going to be rough. Ill be pitching encounters at you that are a little higher than the recommended levels, so join the game with a loose grip on your character and an idea of how dramatically, or tragically, they might die in combat. And have a second idea for a character brewing, too.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?
*
No homebrew stuff without a truly Devil-And-Daniel-Webster level convincing argument.



*Spoiler: Experimental New Rules: Ranged Engagements, Battle Archetypes, New Conditions*
Show




> New Conditions:
> 
> PINNED - A pinned creature is frightened of the source of their pinning, and falls prone. They cannot stand up until they are no longer pinned, or until they have at least half-cover from the source of the pinning. A creature has advantage to save against any effect that causes pinning once the source of their pinning is no longer SUPPRESSING. A tank that would become pinned is not pinned. Instead, they make a have a 10% chance of becoming BUTTONED for one turn.
> 
> SUPPRESSING - A creature that is SUPPRESSING is maintaining steady, denying fire on a target. A target that is SUPPRESSING has a movement value of zero, and must spend their action doing nothing but maintaining their suppressing fire. They retain their Move and Bonus actions.
> 
> TANK - A tank is immune to damage from weapons and spells that are not specifically listed as Tank-Buster weapons or spells.
> 
> BUTTONED - A tank that is buttoned has closed all its hatches and slots to protect its crew from intense small arms fire. It has disadvantage on all attack rolls.



These conditions may need tweaking as that becomes obvious; but as it stands, having a rifle means you can attack with it normally, or use it to attempt to suppress a target (a Wisdom save equal to a value attached to the weapon. Probably a 13 for a basic rifle, more than that for heavier weapons.) Targets can break pinning at the end of their turn, with advantage if the one who pinned them isn't maintaining suppression. Tanks don't get pinned, but they can get buttoned.

As for the Archetypes, I've gone with them having an alternative use for inspiration in Skirmish Engagement, and a listed contribution to Ranged Engagement.



> *Rifleman:*





> Inspiration Use: Immediately remove any pinned, frightened, and prone conditions you are suffering. Gain your level in temporary hitpoints. Allies within 5ft of you are no longer pinned or frightened.
> In Ranged Engagement: Begin the Engagement with their level in Temporary HP. Add a D6 to the Forces Damage.
> 
> *Sniper:*
> Inspiration Use: Choose an enemy within your line of sight. The next time you make an attack against this enemy, a hit will cause a critical hit, and a miss will cause the target to become PINNED until the end of its next turn.
> In Ranged Engagement: Add a D12 to the Forces Damage.
> 
> *Engineer:*
> Inspiration Use: You immediately disable any single trap, hazard, door or terrain feature within 30ft; or repair one as you prefer. Doing so has a 50% chance of Inspiring a random ally who witnesses your work.
> ...




Basically, I plan to use the inspiration mechanic more liberally than it gets used typically!

I decided to roll Chaplain into Leader, and to drop Grenadier and Tank-Buster entirely, leaving those ideas to be expressed in weapons and spells alone. Kept Mortar Operator though; though because Skirmish combat occurs inside of minimum mortar range, I decided that the UPA army has a warrior lodge called the Brotherhood of Steel Rain, to which all mortar operators belong. They're honor-bound to assist each other in combat by blind firing into the co-ordinates radioed to them by their comrades if they are able. Thus, a mortar man will fire directly when in Ranged Engagement, but in Skirmish Engagement (typical DnD combat) they'll actually be calling in mortar strikes from NPC's off the map, which have an unreliable drop rate to balance the fact that they're a damn flamestrike.

And here's a rough look at what Ranged Engagement will look like.




> RANGED ENGAGEMENT (Beta, subject to change.):
> 
> 
> At the onset of a ranged engagement, both forces leaders secretly decide whether they will continue to engage at range, or whether they will close to skirmish range. If both decide to operate at range, they both attack one another using the rules below. If one decided to attack and the other to close, the attacker gets a turn of firing using the rules below before initiative is rolled and Skirmish combat begins. If both decide to close to Skirmish range, then both forces charge at one another and skirmish combat begins immediately! Naturally, an enemy force that is unaware of your approach or attack cannot react to it except to be shot at, and to bleed in protest.
> 
> During a turn of ranged engagement, both forces take a turn making a single abstract attack against an enemy force. The attack roll is 1d20, adding the Leaders intelligence modifier and proficiency bonus (double the proficiency bonus, if they have an Engineer on staff). The target number is 10+ the enemys Wisdom modifier, and proficiency bonus (double the proficiency if they have a medic in the force!).
> 
> 
> It is assumed in any turn of Ranged Engagement that there are numerous flesh wounds, near misses, and manageable exchanges of damage. If a force suffers a hit, they have taken a serious number of significant hits to be expressed in damage dice. The damage a force deals depends on the members of the force.
> ...


If that looks a little crunchy for your taste, don't worry about it - most of the math happens on my side. The idea is that Ranged Engagement will go on for one or two rounds of softening-up fire before one side decides they ought to try their luck at getting closer!



*Spoiler: Healing Limitations - "The Golden Hour"*
Show

_The Golden Hour_ is the hour after bodily trauma has been received in which it is responsive to healing magic.  Each additional hour or part thereof after a specific injury is received requires a healing spell of one level higher to be effective.  For example, imagine a driver stumbling out of the darkness to into the medical tent, having just had to walk for just under five hours after being in a jeep accident.  He'd better hope there's a level 9 cleric in the house, because his injuries won't respond to less than a 5th level spell slot.  A soldier who gets shot in the first hour of a 10 hour operation, however, is beyond even the reaches of the most powerful healing magic available.  Largely, this means that most recovery from injury happens over long recovery breaks in medical tents and makeshift hospitals, under the care of trained physicians and nurses rather than chugging at the faucet of celestial pact warlock heals.  For supernatural healing abilities that are not spells (lay on hands, or the Aasimar _healing hands_ ability for example), the functional level of the heal is equal to half the healer's level or CR, rounding up.  A successful Medicine check (usually at DC 10) will give an observer a good idea of how many hours old an injury is.

As PCs, the primary way you heal is by spending hit dice on a short rest and regaining all HP on a long rest.  This is a game of heroism and teamwork, and it wouldn't be any good if characters were made to sit out for months at a time as the recovered.  Therefore, you should treat healing from short and long rests not so much as becoming fully healed, but as your character receiving enough medical attention to muscle through the pain, hiding their injuries to not let their comrades down, or sneaking out of the medical tent to join their squad against flabbergasted doctor's orders.


*Spoiler: Additional Languages*
Show

There are a bunch of regional languages. Common is spoken in Albinon and Amcara.  The Kreigvolk speak _Kreigspiel_.  The Aquiteauxans speak _l'aquitaire_.  Far on the other side of the war, the Vuskarran People's Panoply speaks _Vusk_, and demands all who live under its authority speak it too.  The other major members of the Nexus powers include Hito-Mori, in which _Mori_ is spoken; and Vicio Ascendio, the newly reborn nation of Vicio out of almost a thousand years of petty bickering and backstabbing amongst its member states.  They speak _Vicioni_.

So especially relevant languages are _Kreigspiel, L'Aquitaire, Vusk, Mori,_and _Vicioni._  Along with any you care to make up.  These regional languages we'll do a little different from the core languages.

You're welcome for your character to know one of these languages if you're entitled to learn one from a background or trait from somewhere.  Additionally, for every point of Intelligence Bonus you have, you know one of these languages _at a lesser level, but enough to navigate through any non-technical conversation._  Obviously this campaign takes place in with mostly Kreigsprechers and L'Aquitiare parlants, so they're the most immediately useful.  But if you pick something else, or make one up, I'll try to feature it every now and then.

Anyone who doesn't know Kreigspiel has been given a Kriegspiel primer, and you know the terms "Surrender", "Disarm", "Kneel", "Stop", and "Move".  You've been trained in a little more than that, but once you go beyond those 5 terms, you're going to need to make Intelligence tests to make yourself understood.  Difficulty of such a test, presuming a simple message (E.G. "Where is the hospital?") is typically going to be 30 _minus_ the target's Intelligence score.


Of course, ask me anything about the game and I'll answer. I hope there's at least a few players who are as keen for this particular genre mashup as I am.

----------


## stanleyindraven

Private Bruce Gamble. A goliath of a man from the foot hills of Greater Carolean. A brutish barbarian of a man, obviously not from the most civilized regions. He is always looking at way to make money, even if they are not exactly legal. He is a big fan of stickball, and will often try to get others to play.

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2538118

----------


## JbeJ275

Salamir "Sal" Malichinni

Salamir is a tiefling artillerist artificer, an expierienced machinist and mechanic he worked on the arcane rail engines and then the tank factories, there he could have been excempt from service as essential to the war effort but volunteered anyway with some other lads from the city, they ended up scattered across a dozen fronts but still keep in contact. Salamir's always tinkering with his kit especially when nervous about stuff like the upcoming drop.

----------


## Heavenblade

James O'hara jr., reporting for duty!

A tortle chaplain who grew up between military camps, raised by the soldiers around him and educated by his elderly father, a chaplain who fought in the last war.
He tends to curse out almost anything - enemies, allies, inanimate objects - but since he IS a clergy man, he doesn't use swear words - but instead makes creative use of words and expressions from the scripture to the best of his (pretty impressive) ability.

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2538557

----------


## Awful

Lt Temperence Bathory.

The Lady isn't just for show, she's technically a Countess. Not that that matters in the army, though. Very smart - in her own fields, at least, she's inexperienced in actually commanding men in battle. She's capable of both magical support, counterspelling, and raising the dead to act as meatshields. She habitually plays with a cigerette if she can't smoke one, reads romance novels despite outwardly decrying them as a waste of time, and actually cares about her soldiers far more than she pretends.

(I'll draw something suitable at a later date)

----------


## Cavir

Sgt. Ladaran "Xilo" Xiloscient may be a wood elf from the mountains of northeast UPA, but he is noble born, tall, and among the strongest in the unit. All that on top of being the best shot in the squad. He grew up with tough training on many weapons both ancient and modern as well as the basics for his far future as a noble which included an introduction into magics and leading others. A student of war history he enjoys tactics and strategy to win battles whether on the real battlefield or a dragonchess board. He is exacting in the training of himself and others but expecting that same level of training from others is a weakness for him. He may not be the brightest or best leader in the army but he's working on it, often inspiring his troops to eek out every bit of themselves in a real fight.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Pvt. Kral Burnfaire reporting as ordered! Unfortunately its getting late so Ill add some backstory here some time tomorrow.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Pvt. Thaddeus "Doc" Helmholz is a halfling from the Upper Occidental Side of Neu Titansberg. He is a gifted surgeon and was a keen sportsman in his college days, including captaining the wrestling team amongst other extracurriculars. He can patch anyone up in the blink of an eye and use his knowledge of anatomy to devastating effect if completely necessary (Thief Rogue).

He isn't much keen on this whole killing people business or pesky things like rank and chain of command. He was busted down to private and his skills were put to use as a battlefield medic after insubordination to the wrong "worried well" senior officer.

He is a big fan of watching stickball (Golems for life!) and is never without his 'lucky' signed Babau Ruth card. He claims to be able to make a hangover cure out of anything given enough time and seems to get rather a lot of practice at it. The squad has even seen it work on a few occasions. He isn't always polite but he'll always help those he sees suffering.

@ JbeJ275 - would you rather Doc and Sal felt some kinship as they're both from the Big Bronze or should they start out a little antagonistic (supporting different teams, disagreeing on the best food joints in Neu Titansberg etc)?

Edit: I might fluff his existing shortlist and his .45 as holding/aiming his pistol with one or two hands so that he isn't laden down with lots of guns if that's okay?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Anyone who has posted their sheet is encouraged to join in the IC Thread here!

----------


## JbeJ275

> @ JbeJ275 - would you rather Doc and Sal felt some kinship as they're both from the Big Bronze or should they start out a little antagonistic (supporting different teams, disagreeing on the best food joints in Neu Titansberg etc)?


I think a good natured rivalry probably fits best, endlessly ribbing each other for being wrong in their opinion about everything in the city that counts but reluctantly fond of the similarities that exist and unwilling to hear anyone else take shots at the other's neighbourhood. Salamir being quietly and fondly jealous of your lucky card (great fluff btw, if I knew another appropriate athlete from the era I'd refluff my Mind Sharpener infusion). That all work with you?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Edit: I might fluff his existing shortlist and his .45 as holding/aiming his pistol with one or two hands so that he isn't laden down with lots of guns if that's okay?


I agree to this only if you have your character lose his rifle in an interesting way in the jump. :)

----------


## Waistcoatwill

> I think a good natured rivalry probably fits best, endlessly ribbing each other for being wrong in their opinion about everything in the city that counts but reluctantly fond of the similarities that exist and unwilling to hear anyone else take shots at the other's neighbourhood. Salamir being quietly and fondly jealous of your lucky card (great fluff btw, if I knew another appropriate athlete from the era I'd refluff my Mind Sharpener infusion). That all work with you?


That sounds excellent! Heaven help anyone from New Guernsey we run across who starts taking jabs at us.


@ MrAbdiel- I'll do my best!

Edit: Thanks for the AC boost, our medic is a wee bit squishy!

----------


## JbeJ275

So is that everyone from the original thread? Or are there more people we're still waiting on to show up? And in game are we gonna have some sort of turn times for combat stuff?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Its most of the folks from the original thread.  Im going to give another day or two for people to check in IC on the plane before moving things along.

As far as combat goes, to save on migraines, Ill take an initiative check from the senior officers in a scene and well do initiative by squad.  If the thread looks like its stalling because one or two members in a squad are delayed because life is a real thing and a constant vexation to our fantasy worlds, Ill default those characters to the most sensible action I can consider for them (usually dodge or aid another in combat).

----------


## MrAbdiel

P.S., when I mark a spoiler as 'fluff' that means I explicitly don't mind players for whom it is not marked reading it.  You might as well, we're here to write and read and have fun in a story.  But if you're not the intended recipient, do be aware that it's player knowledge for you, and not character knowledge!


Also, pursuant to a question I did not answer earlier, some extra equipment on a per-squad basis:

1 set of binoculars
1 squad radio (a backpack unit with a mechanical radio, and a breakable compartment containing two wooden dowels, which can be broken to cast _Sending.
_Enough ammo shared out among the squad that it's not an issue to track unless I introduce it specifically as a plot complication
1 detailed map of the area around Naphto beach (not marked with troop movements, which are memorized).
1 signal whistle (Horn of Silent Alarm)

All these items are in the possession of a squad's corporal, unless he or the Sgt divvies them out otherwise in the field.  The exception is the radio, which is always with the squad's designated radioman or radiowoman, who is the last entry on the roster in this thread for each squad.  So for 2nd Squad, it's Pvt Xu Nandreth, a sharp eyed drow lad.  For 3rd squad, it's Pvt Tristain Ordo, a shaved-headed human chap with a whole bunch of small talismans looped onto the chain with his dogtags.

----------


## Continental Op

Hey all, sorry Corporal Eugene "Wolf" Vognar is late to the party.  I was traveling, and didn't see the third column on the squad list on my phone.  I have retooled him a bit, focusing on crossbows and extra attacks.  He is Heavy Support for the squad.  

Wolf is from a farm outside a small town in northern Wiscanland.  His time spent as the star thrower of his high school tackleball team has translated well here in the Army, even if book-learnin' and technical equipment are beyond him.  A good soldier and team player, he was elevated to Corporal quickly.  Wolf spends his spare time playing cards with anyone who will join him, and trying to organize tackleball games (he will play stickball if necessary, but doesn't like it as much).  He goes out of his way to talk and listen to every member of his squad; team camaraderie is very important to him.  He has taken to the Army very well, but does complain about the lack of cheese in army food.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Great! I think thats everyone with a character sheet now, with one spot of AvatarVecna shows up soon or else for another recruit later.  Get ye all to the IC thread, strapped in and ready to make history, and dont delay - Itll all be over by Winter Feast!

----------


## Cavir

Maybe we drop back down to 1 squad for now?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Maybe we drop back down to 1 squad for now?


Oh, I wouldnt worry.  I have plans that will level that out.  Expect a post tomorrow night to move things along.

----------


## MrAbdiel

My apologies, gang; I thought I'd have more free time today than I did, and now it's 11:21PM and I ought to line up a good amount of sleep, what with real world job and all.  I'll make good on that post tomorrow.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Did you guys know that, of the 439th Operations Group that carried  a non-trivial chunk of the 101st Airborne into Normandy, of the 81 aircraft used in their operation, 3 were destroyed utterly in the assault and 7 more were damaged significantly?

Unrelatedly, hey @Cavir !  I'm giving you the honor of rolling me a D81, if you would be so kind.  Try to roll above a 10.

----------


## stanleyindraven

son of a...

----------


## Cavir

Nope, interesting tidbit. Last night on YT saw a vid from the German perspective south of the Bulge where 1 soldier plus 2 Panthers took out 9 Shermans, captured 12 more and 60 soldiers. Ah, here it is. 

Above a 10 eh? Not aiming to be #1....

(1d71+10)[*12*] (just kidding)
(1d81)[*54*]

Don't worry about the RL delay, we're all infected with it.

----------


## Continental Op

Woo hoo! (I hope)

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Nope, interesting tidbit. Last night on YT saw a vid from the German perspective south of the Bulge where 1 soldier plus 2 Panthers took out 9 Shermans, captured 12 more and 60 soldiers. Ah, here it is. 
> 
> Above a 10 eh? Not aiming to be #1....
> 
> [roll0]   (just kidding)
> [roll1]
> 
> Don't worry about the RL delay, we're all infected with it.


 that joke roll just saved you from a natural 2.

----------


## Cavir

> that joke roll just saved you from a natural 2.


We'd all be dead and fighting at Valhalla's version of Naphto Beach. 
Then again, maybe #54 was one of the ones shot down and we are now part of the big battle in the sky...

----------


## MrAbdiel

I have posted, and the rolls begin now.

Good Luck!  And let us all beseech the blessings of the various D&D gods or if you prefer a setting-specific fantasy version of Almighty God upon this great and noble undertaking.

*Spoiler: Housekeeping*
Show

AvatarVecna hasn't produced a character at this point, so I'm going to remove them from the list for the game with no malice or grudge.  The forums are full of folks putting their hand up for games they soon discover they can't contribute to for one reason or another.  I've messaged Novabomb who just missed the cut off to see if they want to jump in.

----------


## Cavir

1) CON Save DC 10 (1d20+7)[*12*]
2) WIS Save DC 10 (1d20+1)[*14*]
3) DEX Save DC 10 (1d20+5)[*21*]
4) Equipment malfunction (1d316)[*73*]
5) Randomness (1d1000)[*950*]




> Take (1d10)[8] slashing and (1d10)[10] lightning on a failure; or half on a successful save.


So much for flak jackets LOL

----------


## PartyOfRogues

CON Save: (1d20+2)[*9*] 
WIS Save: (1d20+3)[*19*] 
DEX Save: (1d20+7)[*21*] 
Equipment Failure: (1d316)[*197*] 
Randomness: (1d1000)[*142*]

----------


## Continental Op

Con save: (1d20+7)[*8*]
WIS save: (1d20+2)[*7*]

DEX save: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Equipment: (1d316)[*84*]
Randomness: (1d1000)[*164*]

Edit: Damn.  Re-rolling the Dex save because of disadvantage from the fear effect?  

Dex save: [roll]1d20+4[/roll]

----------


## stanleyindraven

ooo, here we go

Con: (1d20+7)[*19*]
Wis: (1d20+2)[*18*]

Dex: (1d20+4)[*14*]
Malfunction: (1d316)[*306*]
Randomness: (1d1000)[*602*]

----------


## Continental Op

Okay, so doing Dex save in a new post?  (1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Crossing fingers that I get to do anything before being bloodied and made invalid for a while.

Con:
(1d20+4)[*21*]
Wis:
(1d20+1)[*7*]

Dex:
(1d20+2)[*6*]

Chute:

(1d316)[*117*]

Chance: 

(1d1000)[*619*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oof, we got unlucky with that dragon attack shrapnel!

1) CON Save DC 10 (1d20+1)[*7*]
2) WIS Save DC 10 (1d20+2)[*14*] or (1d20+2)[*17*] thanks to halfling bravery
3) DEX Save DC 10 (1d20+7)[*26*]
4) Equipment malfunction (1d316)[*7*]
5) Randomness (1d1000)[*552*]

Edit: I think Thaddeus would know he has a weak stomach from previous flights.

Really thought I'd rolled a 1 on equipment malfunction there!

Looks like he'll be good and busy patching folk up when we land.

Also, I adore our friend-foe call.

----------


## Novabomb

*Pvt Gabriel Ginger*
Human Arcane Trickster.  Raised by Halflings, enjoys explosions a bit more than is considered healthy.
Certainly has offered to "hold on" to your spare explosives.
Hes from the Virgin Fields, and grew up growin ginger.

(WIP)
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2550492

----------


## Waistcoatwill

@ Continental Op - I think its just attacks and ability checks and not saves. Fortunately poor Wolf did well on both Dex saves anyway.

Hope you don't mind Doc jumping in and giving him sick bags. Being covered in puke as well seemed really harsh!

Also greetings Novabomb!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> *Pvt Gabriel Ginger*
> 
> (WIP)
> https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2550492


Howdy, Novabomb; and welcome to 2nd Squad.  What archetype were you leaning toward?  Rifleman's a solid default for an arcane trickster who wants to be close enough to use spells but also to attack from range.  But the choice is of course yours!  The Archetypes are in the Experimental rules section both in the original post of this thread, and of the recruitment thread.

----------


## Cavir

Welcome Novabomb. Might as well go ahead and roll the 5 checks for Pvt Ginger. 

Should we roll for the NPC members of the squad so we know how things are going in terms of sickness and fear? As Sgt I'm kinda waiting on sickness/fear rolls for the rest of the squad before another IC.

Updated the chart. Feel free to add it to the OP of the threads. Let me know if changes needed/desired.

Player
Name
Squad
Race
Class
Archetype
Home State

Awful
*Lt Temperance Bathory*
All
Dhampir
Wizard
Mortarwoman/Leader
?

-----
-----
-----
-----
-----
-----
-----

Cavir
*Sgt Ladaran "Xilo" Xiloscient*
2nd
Wood Elf
Fighter
Leader
The White Mountains

Rokku
Cpl John Falcon
2nd
Half-Elf
Warlock
Rifleman
Neu Titansberg (Bruckland)

Heavenblade
Pvt James O'Hara Jr.
2nd
Tortle
Cleric
Heavy Support
?

stanlyindraven
Pvt Bruce Gamble
2nd
Goliath
Barbarian
Shocktrooper
Greater Carolean

Novabomb
Pvt Gabriel Ginger
2nd
Human
Rogue
?
?

-----
-----
-----
-----
-----
-----
-----

abwinningh42
*Sgt Alston Hillfield*
3rd
Dwarf
Ranger
Rifleman
Tennesti

Continental Op
Pvt Eugene "Wolf" Vognar
3rd
Shifter (Longtooth)
Fighter
?
Wiscanland

Waistcoatwill
Pvt Thaddeus 'Doc' Helmholtz
3rd
Halfling (Mark of Healing)
Rogue
Medic
Neu Titansburg (Upper Occidental Side)

JbeJ275
Sal
3rd
Tiefling
Artificer
Engineer
Neu Titansberg (Hell's Station)

Party of Rogues
Kral Burnfaire
3rd
Eladrin
Rogue
Sniper
?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Doc is a fancy lad from thr Upper Occidental Side.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Should we roll for the NPC members of the squad so we know how things are going in terms of sickness and fear? As Sgt I'm kinda waiting on sickness/fear rolls for the rest of the squad before another IC.


Ill do a big old roll up for the NPCs abs tardy PCs when I advance the scene a little, pending other folks making their rolls and posting their jump.

----------


## Novabomb

> Howdy, Novabomb; and welcome to 2nd Squad.  What archetype were you leaning toward?  Rifleman's a solid default for an arcane trickster who wants to be close enough to use spells but also to attack from range.  But the choice is of course yours!  The Archetypes are in the Experimental rules section both in the original post of this thread, and of the recruitment thread.


Pvt Ginger is a sapper, which means his specialty is explosives, and getting close enough to use them.
I am split between the Engineer, and Mortar Operator archtypes.  He is going to have the message cantrip anyway since I figure he is likely to fill a scouting role.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sounds like engineer to me, my friend!

----------


## Novabomb

Sry, was trying to figure out what these rolls were for (found the IC)

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Con Save       (1d20+2)[*20*]
Wisdom Save (1d20+2)[*14*]
Dex Save       (1d20+7)[*24*]
Parachute       (1d316)[*46*]
Randomness   (1d1000)[*28*]



Engineer sounds like a plan.

(I will edit the comment with the sheet with background info in the near future)

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Just a thought, can my mark of healing lesser restoration help with folk who are pinned or who have this general combat fear? I don't necessarily expect it to but I thought it couldn't hurt to ask.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alas, since Lesser Restoration doesn't have an effect on the frightened condition, I'm inclined to say no.  It could relieve the ongoing poisoned condition on a natural one on the fort save; but not the fear from the wisdom save.

----------


## Cavir

Riflemen use for Inspiration:



> Inspiration Use: Immediately remove any pinned, frightened, and prone conditions you are suffering. Gain your level in temporary hitpoints. Allies within 5ft of you are no longer pinned or frightened.


Something to keep in mind. The Leadership's use doesn't seem to help here, though that may be a good thing to adjust. Something like the Rifleman use, but only for others. This is my first 5e game so I don't know much much Inspiration is tossed around. 

Leader:



> Inspiration Use: You may immediately give Inspiration to two allies. Doing so has a 50% chance of Inspiring a random ally who witnesses your work.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Inspiration is usually doled out so sparingly most DM's forget it exists.  I'm trying to be more generous in this game, by adding more uses for it and more ways for it to appear spontaneously.  The leader's ability is valuable in that it doubles - maybe triples - that resource when he or she gets it, and can parse it out with precision instead of the random ways this experimental system usually dispenses it.  Thus, a leader with inspiration could give an order to a couple of riflemen to get the company moving out of pinned; and those riflemen could use the inspiration they received to break pinning and fear on the soldiers near them as they burst from the trench and make their move.

That's the theory, anyway.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

That sounds brilliantly cinematic and tropey!

----------


## Cavir

Thanks. The only other system I've done with something like Inspiration was World of Darkness many many years ago. I don't remember the terminology. Doing something that embraced your character would get you credits towards the relative stat. After enough credits the stat would go up. That was instead of leveling up like in D&D. The GM was very liberal with the credits which further fed sticking to your character. At the end of each session we'd each made a list of things our char should get credits for then she'd approve or reject each item. Extraordinary actions would give credits right then. 

Do we all start with Inspiration on? It will be curious to see how often it is spent and given out. The example you gave on how to use is helpful.

----------


## MrAbdiel

You don't start with inspiration, I'm afraid.  Inspiration is traditionally given out by the DM to reward some particularly cool or interesting roleplay or move; or, more methodically, taking actions that aren't necessarilly mechnically optimal, but which line up with your character's flaw, ideal, goal, or personality.  As of this moment, I haven't given anyone in the group Inspiration; not for lack of performance, but because I haven't really given any opportunities to 'earn' it yet.

If my projection for the system works right, a squad should gain inspiration slowly but reliably in combat; but more rarely outside of it, because I don't want a squad loading up on inspiration and unleashing it all at once at the beginning of a battle.  It's more of a.. score a critical hit that decapitates a Vult soldier who was about to sound the alarm?  Sounds cool to me, gain an inspiration.  Fail to attack the Vult guard because your character has an ethical objection to drawing first blood, and as such the alarm goes off?  Sounds characterful, gain an inspiration.

I'm going to advance the scene a bit tomorrow morning when I wake up.  Anyone who hasn't posted about their jump before then is still welcome to stumble out of the woods and join the party afterwards; but they're still gonna have to make those 5 rolls and suffer the consequences!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Rolls for tardy PCs.  Hope to see you folks IC soon!

Rokku - Cpl John Falcon

Con Save (1d20+2)[*3*] - Natural 1!  Throws up, and is _poisoned._
Wis Save (1d20+3)[*9*] - Fail.  Is Frightened until given the opportunity to save it off.
Dex Save (1d20+2)[*5*] - Fail.  Takes the whole shebang of 17 damage, leaving him at 21/38.
Malfunction Check (1d316)[*225*] - No Drama
Randomness Check  (1d1000)[*756*] - Secret GM Business



abwinningh42 - Sgt Alston Hillfield

Con Save (1d20+3)[*16*] - Pass!
Wis Save (1d20+3)[*22*] - Pass!
Dex Save (1d20+6)[*7*] - Fail.  Takes the whole shebang of 17 damage, leaving him at 33/50.
Malfunction Check (1d316)[*244*] - No Drama
Randomness Check  (1d1000)[*513*] - Secret GM Business


Awful - Lt Temperance Bathory

Con Save (1d20+2)[*4*] - Fail.  Throws up... blood, I guess.  Double gross!
Wis Save (1d20+4)[*24*] - Pass!
Dex Save (1d20+3)[*8*] - Fail.  Takes the whole shebang of 17 damage, leaving her at 15/32.
Malfunction Check (1d316)[*15*] - No Drama
Randomness Check  (1d1000)[*975*] - Secret GM Business

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'm not going to roll all the saves for the NPCs - they're backgroundy enough that I'm going to fiat what's most interesting about how sick, frightened, and butt-kicked they are.  But I will roll the malfunction roll, and the randomness roll.

Sgt. Nikolai Farley *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*43*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*631*].
Cpl. Spade *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*67*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*196*].
Pvt Ssassten Monroe *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*273*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*909*].
Pvt. Jason Catchell *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*224*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*254*].
Pvt. Deliandi Jukbar *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*24*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*610*].
Pvt. Kruz Brassbeard *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*305*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*895*].		
Pvt. Omniel Madan *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*280*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*736*].		
Pvt. Harvey "Creed" Douglas *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*174*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*418*].		
Pvt. Marguerite Curry *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*201*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*444*].		
Pvt. Gladys Hayden *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*105*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*734*].		

Pvt. Jukebox *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*30*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*549*].
Pvt. Kuzzank Stronghunter *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*134*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*542*].
Pvt. Enshun Xanderthrax *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*203*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*72*].
Pvt. Hector Longfoot *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*272*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*1000*].
Pvt. Xu Nandreth *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*22*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*963*].

Pvt. Jenya Moore *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*145*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*204*].
Pvt. Lynnova Xenyss *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*188*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*669*].
Pvt. Brikenya McCleod *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*126*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*455*].
Pvt. Tarron Chaegwyn *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*183*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*106*].
Pvt. Tristain Ordo *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*224*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*651*].

Spl. Vivienne Pierce *Malfunction* - (1d316)[*227*]; *Randomness* - (1d1000)[*672*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, I almost forgot:

Captain Lorana Longsummer

*Malfunction* - (1d316)[*112*]
*Randomness* - (1d1000)[*497*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oh no! Sal got separated from squad 3! Still, if anyone can sneak into a bunker to take out some machine guns and save the others it's a group with three rogues and stealth specced ranger and fighter.

I've got lots of med packs for anyone that makes it off the beach alive!

----------


## Awful

Gaah, sorry, this entirely slipped my attention!
I'll post tomorrow.

----------


## Cavir

> Gaah, sorry, this entirely slipped my attention!
> I'll post tomorrow.


Ahuh.... LT spending too much time in the officer's club  :Small Big Grin: 

MrAbdiel, could you clarify the Weasel class bomb please? Is it a satchel charge we could set then through into a bunker?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ahuh.... LT spending too much time in the officer's club 
> 
> MrAbdiel, could you clarify the Weasel class bomb please? Is it a satchel charge we could set then through into a bunker?


Sure can.  Since WW2 paratroopers carried a Gammon Bomb, which is the purpose made replacement for the improvised sticky-bomb.  It's basically a little elastic bag you stuff with up to two pounds of C2 explosive and whip at stationary vehicles.

But honestly, now that you mention it, the satchel charge is basically a more iconic version of the same deal, so... Yeah, let's say when it's prepared it's a satchel charge.  But if you feel the need to be creative, feel free to try to convince me to use the explosives in other ways.




> These units found the Gammon bomb to be particularly useful due to its small size and weight when unfilled, as well as its adaptability. It was even effective against armoured vehicles, and paratroopers called it their "hand artillery". *It was also popular as a small amount of the C2 fast-burning explosive could heat a mug of coffee or K-rations without giving off any smoke from the bottom of a foxhole.*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Blah!  I had hoped to have the two scenes set up by now, but I'm afraid time has crept up and I need to spend it sleeping before work.  Sorry for the delay; look for new movement tomorrow!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Nae bo', you set yourself no easy task and it's been delightfully/horrifyingly atmospheric so far. Poor Archer company!

----------


## Awful

Oh yeah. When it comes to damage, Bathory's abjuration barrier should have absorbed 15 of that damage, so she'd have only taken two points of it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Oh yeah. When it comes to damage, Bathory's abjuration barrier should have absorbed 15 of that damage, so she'd have only taken two points of it.


Oh, I bet you're glad you had that! :D

Scenes are up, please proceed to your designated combat theatre and establish your presence.  Everyone's objective: regroup with the platoon, and figure out what the hell is going on.

*Spoiler: Next Scenes...*
Show

The company is scattered.  Waistcoatwill, Continental Op, Novabomb, PartyOfRogues, and abwinningh42: You are blown back almost to the bunker line on the sea wall, near to the elevated machine gun emplacements and, importantly, not the Kreigshield acolytes you were hoping to smoke, but the full blown, powerful Kreigshielder Magi themselves.  You'll be proceeding to _The Best Laid Plans._

Stanleyindraven, Cavir, JbeJ275, Heavenblade, Rokku, and Awful - you've been blown back OVER the bunker line, all the way down to Naphto beach itself.  You're going to splash down in the shallows, crawl up onto the sands, and have little choice but to join the poor grunts trying to survive in the storm of lead and spellfire as you advance up the beach and try to regroup with the rest of the company.  You'll be proceeding to _Two Hundred Yards Of Nightmare._

----------


## PartyOfRogues

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Landing: (1d3)[*3*]
Stealth: (1d20+10)[*23*]
Perception(Adv. from darkvision) (1d20+9)[*29*]
(1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## Novabomb

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Stealth: (1d20+10)[*11*]
Perception: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Here goes nothing! Really? A nat 2 on my first halfling. Do you have your revenge yet MrAbdiel?

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Landing (1d3)[*3*]
Stealth (1d20+4)[*6*]
Perception (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## Continental Op

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d3)[*1*]

Athletics (if in a tree): (1d20+5)[*18*]
Athletics (disadv.):(1d20+5)[*19*]

Stealth:(1d20+7)[*13*]
Stealth (disadv):(1d20+7)[*25*]

Perception:(1d20+5)[*20*]
Perception (disadv):(1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Btw Awful, I think youre calling private Gamble Rumble but honestly thats a sick nickname

----------


## JbeJ275

Everyone forming up on LT on the beach gets (1d8+5)[*11*] Temp HP.

----------


## Cavir

What languages do the Vults speak? Were we taught any basics to deal with prisoners?
Surrender (them, not us...)
Drop your weapons
Hands Up
Faster
Stop

...or more ideally here since they are in range of Message:
There's a huge bomb coming, get out of there!
(lot safer for us to charge it if they've abandoned it)

Xilo speaks English, Dwarven, and Elven if that helps.




> Everyone forming up on LT on the beach gets (1d8+5)[11] Temp HP.


Out of curiosity since I'm new to 5e, what's that from? (and thanks!)

----------


## JbeJ275

> What languages do the Vults speak? Were we taught any basics to deal with prisoners?
> Surrender (them, not us...)
> Drop your weapons
> Hands Up
> Faster
> Stop
> 
> ...or more ideally here since they are in range of Message:
> There's a huge bomb coming, get out of there!
> ...


Thats from my Eldritch cannon which I have in protector mode. Its a subclass specific thing to artillerist artificers. Basically a small machine on legs that gives people close to it a shield whenever its close to them.

----------


## stanleyindraven

alright, Bruce has a move of 40, so i can pull double move to 80 ft round 1, clear the last 20 and plant the explosive in round 2 right? that looks like a great go.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yep!  Since the plan implicitly contains Bruce being the one who draws the most fire, being out in front won't hinder him much.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> What languages do the Vults speak? Were we taught any basics to deal with prisoners?
> Surrender (them, not us...)
> Drop your weapons
> Hands Up
> Faster
> Stop
> 
> ...or more ideally here since they are in range of Message:
> There's a huge bomb coming, get out of there!
> ...


Oh, languages.  I meant to think about that.

Band-aid solution:

There are a bunch of regional languages. Common is spoken in Albinon and Amcara.  The Kreigvolk speak _Kreigspiel_.  The Aquiteauxans speak _l'aquitaire_.  Far on the other side of the war, the Vuskarran People's Panoply speaks _Vusk_, and demands all who live under its authority speak it too.  The other major members of the Nexus powers include Hito-Mori, in which _Mori_ is spoken; and Vicio Ascendio, the newly reborn nation of Vicio out of almost a thousand years of petty bickering and backstabbing amongst its member states.  They speak _Vicioni_.

So especially relevant languages are _Kreigspiel, L'Aquitaire, Vusk, Mori,_and _Vicioni._  Along with any you care to make up.  These regional languages we'll do a little different from the core languages.

You're welcome for your character to know one of these languages if you're entitled to learn one from a background or trait from somewhere.  Additionally, for every point of Intelligence Bonus you have, you know one of these languages _at a lesser level, but enough to navigate through any non-technical conversation._  Obviously this campaign takes place in with mostly Kreigsprechers and L'Aquitiare parlants, so they're the most immediately useful.  But if you pick something else, or make one up, I'll try to feature it every now and then.

Anyone who doesn't know Kreigspiel has been given a Kriegspiel primer, and you know the terms "Surrender", "Disarm", "Kneel", "Stop", and "Move".  You've been trained in a little more than that, but once you go beyond those 5 terms, you're going to need to make Intelligence tests to make yourself understood.  Difficulty of such a test, presuming a simple message (E.G. "Where is the hospital?") is typically going to be 30 _minus_ the target's Intelligence score.

----------


## Cavir

> alright, Bruce has a move of 40, so i can pull double move to 80 ft round 1, clear the last 20 and plant the explosive in round 2 right? that looks like a great go.


Need to get clear of the blast too. 

How thick is the top of the bunker? If it's only 2 feet high and they need to see out the slot then the roof is probably not as thick as the sides. The anti-tank mine going off on top of it could collapse the roof on them. Our engineer should have an idea if it'd work or not.

----------


## JbeJ275

One alternative we could use, depending on how generous the GM is feeling could rely on my size tiny mobile cannon. It can move at 30ft but being size tiny might be able to slip through the slit with a satchel charge and drop it into their laps if we can keep throwing suppressing fire their way/use fog cloud to keep anything approaching them heavily obscured which makes ranged attacks a really difficult proposition.




> Oh, languages.  I meant to think about that.
> 
> Band-aid solution:
> 
> There are a bunch of regional languages. Common is spoken in Albinon and Amcara.  The Kreigvolk speak _Kreigspiel_.  The Aquiteauxans speak _l'aquitaire_.  Far on the other side of the war, the Vuskarran People's Panoply speaks _Vusk_, and demands all who live under its authority speak it too.  The other major members of the Nexus powers include Hito-Mori, in which _Mori_ is spoken; and Vicio Ascendio, the newly reborn nation of Vicio out of almost a thousand years of petty bickering and backstabbing amongst its member states.  They speak _Vicioni_.
> 
> So especially relevant languages are _Kreigspiel, L'Aquitaire, Vusk, Mori,_and _Vicioni._  Along with any you care to make up.  These regional languages we'll do a little different from the core languages.
> 
> You're welcome for your character to know one of these languages if you're entitled to learn one from a background or trait from somewhere.  Additionally, for every point of Intelligence Bonus you have, you know one of these languages _at a lesser level, but enough to navigate through any non-technical conversation._  Obviously this campaign takes place in with mostly Kreigsprechers and L'Aquitiare parlants, so they're the most immediately useful.  But if you pick something else, or make one up, I'll try to feature it every now and then.
> ...


So would racial languages or planar languages still exist but as an equivalent to Yiddish or Latin respectively, being the languages of academia or if dispersed communities? Or do racial languages not really exist in setting?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Need to get clear of the blast too. 
> 
> How thick is the top of the bunker? If it's only 2 feet high and they need to see out the slot then the roof is probably not as thick as the sides. The anti-tank mine going off on top of it could collapse the roof on them. Our engineer should have an idea if it'd work or not.


You don't know how thick the bunker is; but you can always try.  Sal would know that setting the small amounts of explosives you have off merely exposed to the concrete is _unlikely_ to breach it, if it's standard Vult construction as he's been taught about.  Ideally you want the explosive packed into a corner or between two surfaces (like inside the overhanging concrete lip of the pillbox's top, under which the guns traverse) for a magnified effect.  To create a penetrative blast from a stationary device against a single plane open to the air, you'd need something like the TNT bundles that were in your munition drop that came out with you, and is probably being snaffled up by those druids by now.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I might not be explaining the slit well; but imagine a cross section of the pillbox.  Flat top, goes down about two feet of flat concrete; then tilts inward for a > shaped wedge just above ground height.  At the nadir of this hollow wedge is a slit, maybe an inch and a half high; just enough so that the gun barrels can track smoothly left and right, as if rail mounted for that purpose.  It would be very hard to get something _in_ through that slot that was thicker than a human hand.  But getting a Weasel bomb into that > wedge will generate enough opposing concussion to rip the top off for sure.

----------


## JbeJ275

Ah OK. 


Also just to keep our knot cutting options open. Would a shatter spell be able to do the same job as a satchel charge in this case?

And how many people can ast fog cloud or an equivilent spell? Because that's really our best shot at negating the guns.

----------


## Cavir

I can only do fogcloud 1/day so was hoping to save it but can use it if needed. Even with the cloud it doesn't stop them from shooting since they are just mowing back and forth.




> Would a shatter spell be able to do the same job as a satchel charge in this case?


Command should have issued some scrolls of it! Will have to put that in the suggestion box if we survive.




> I might not be explaining the slit well; but imagine a cross section of the pillbox. Flat top, goes down about two feet of flat concrete; then tilts inward for a > shaped wedge just above ground height. At the nadir of this hollow wedge is a slit, maybe an inch and a half high; just enough so that the gun barrels can track smoothly left and right, as if rail mounted for that purpose. It would be very hard to get something in through that slot that was thicker than a human hand. But getting a Weasel bomb into that > wedge will generate enough opposing concussion to rip the top off for sure.


Figured the gunners would need to be able to see too. Guess they are looking beside the gun.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Shatter is definately a useful spell for damaging enemy materiel when you can get up to it; but a fortified hardpoint just has too many HP to be vulnerable to anything but an extraordinarily high level spell.  A long enough series of Shatters could crack a bunker, presumably; but not few enough that it's militarilly expedient to plan for it.

One of the concessions we're making in this setting is that _magic can assist many tasks in this war, but rarely if ever solves enduring problems._  Sending spells are useful, but enemy forces can scry them, so you need to study war cryptography anyway.  Healing spells are great, but it's just the kind of thing that a military machine would factor into its metrics; so instead of sending a soldier into combat expecting him to get shot and die for his country, they expect him to get shot three times, using one of his spell slots to heal each time, and then to die for his country.  Not to mention (and this is another thing I'm establishing now, just as I think of it)  I'm going with a kind of _golden hour_ hangup for healing magic.

Similarly, a shatter spell has to have all kinds of excellent uses - spiking enemy artillery without needing to get all the way up to it, cracking open an existing weakpoint on an enemy tank, or bursting open the a fuel barrel on a passing Vult supply truck, leaving a flammable trail.  But if a second (or even a sixth) level spell is able to burst a concrete pillbox or bunker, there would either have to be a bunch of counterspell runes loaded into every defensible structure (lame) or else it just wouldn't be effective to build them at all.

So don't hear me saying "shatter is useless", but I am saying you'll have to use it as a force multiplier when you use it, rather than a problem solver in a lot of cases.



Also big lols for Bruce just getting bored on Omaha beach and going looking for bullets.  I'm sure he'll get disciplinary beatings with the sock full of the medals he wins, if he survives.  Late night for me, posts tomorrow for both threads!

P.S.  I am having a lot of fun with this game and all your characters.  I'm fighting an urge to put you in more peaceful situations and to say "now just interact for me", but I know that's not what we're here for! ;)

*Spoiler: The Golden Hour*
Show

_The Golden Hour_ is the hour after bodily trauma has been received in which it is responsive to healing magic.  Each additional hour or part thereof after a specific injury is received requires a healing spell of one level higher to be effective.  For example, imagine a driver stumbling out of the darkness to into the medical tent, having just had to walk for just under five hours after being in a jeep accident.  He'd better hope there's a level 9 cleric in the house, because his injuries won't respond to less than a 5th level spell slot.  A soldier who gets shot in the first hour of a 10 hour operation, however, is beyond even the reaches of the most powerful healing magic available.  Largely, this means that most recovery from injury happens over long recovery breaks in medical tents and makeshift hospitals, under the care of trained physicians and nurses rather than chugging at the faucet of celestial pact warlock heals.  For supernatural healing abilities that are not spells (lay on hands, or the Aasimar _healing hands_ ability for example), the functional level of the heal is equal to half the healer's level or CR, rounding up.  A successful Medicine check (usually at DC 10) will give an observer a good idea of how many hours old an injury is.

As PCs, the primary way you heal is by spending hit dice on a short rest and regaining all HP on a long rest.  This is a game of heroism and teamwork, and it wouldn't be any good if characters were made to sit out for months at a time as the recovered.  Therefore, you should treat healing from short and long rests not so much as becoming fully healed, but as your character receiving enough medical attention to muscle through the pain, hiding their injuries to not let their comrades down, or sneaking out of the medical tent to join their squad against flabbergasted doctor's orders.

----------


## stanleyindraven

i like the golden hour rule. i do wonder though, at what point is it considered more than a flesh wound? damage reduction and a high hp makes it to where someone can soak a bit of damage, like grazing hits.

I wonder, did any solders have shields?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bullet proof shields were too heavy to be usable until we had advanced plastics in like the 80s or so, I think; but its a solid fantasy trope so a bunch will have shields in this game!

As for what counts as a wound and a flesh wound and what not, thats the age old question of when to treat HP loss like a slow erosion of tactical advantage before a killing blow, and when to treat it like youre shaving big ham slices off your enemy until you hit bone and put them finally down.

Answer: whatever feels most dramatically appropriate.  Additionally, dramatic wounds (like bullets that cause no damage to Bruce because they miss his barbarian Con AC can be dressed or healed without costing actions or resources, since its purely fluff.

----------


## stanleyindraven

do bullets have to hit an AC? if so, at least a shield could be useful there, or to add obscurement. that would be better than what i do, running headlong into a deathtrap.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Love golden hour healing, it makes Doc's existence make sense!

Edit: on peaceful interludes, the odd campfire scene, supply negotiation at base, and tense interaction with resistance fighters or prisoners who don't trust us sounds fun.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Posted!  But I forgot to roll saves for Ordo, Jukebox and Spade!


Looking for 12, rolling at advantage.

Ordo
(1d20+1)[*12*]
(1d20+1)[*18*]

Jukebox
(1d20+5)[*21*]
(1d20+5)[*14*]

Spade

(1d20+3)[*19*]
(1d20+3)[*9*]

They do good!

----------


## stanleyindraven

well, this ought to be fun, though two of those guys nat 1, that sucks for them. So the 21 hit, what is half of 11? 5 or 6?

Athletics (1d20+7)[*16*]
Wisdom if athletics fails (1d20+2)[*17*]
20ft sections (1d100)[*16*] (1d100)[*95*] (1d100)[*12*] (1d100)[*44*] (1d100)[*91*]
Dex save with Advantage (1d20+4)[*12*] (1d20+4)[*18*]

re: sorry to edit a post with rolls, but omg, that is the makings for an epic charge.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Halves round down, so 5.

You get shot at by 6 fantaNazis and a machine gun turret while charging across a barbed wire strewn minefield.

Take 5 damage.

----------


## JbeJ275

Is there a roll one could make to open up a gap in the barbed wire?

Also

Dex: 
(1d20+2)[*12*] or 
(1d20+2)[*5*]


Arcana: (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sure!  The idea to grenade it open was floated; spend a grenade and your action, and itll blow open a section on either the left side with the big group, or right side with the small group.

If you dont want to waste a grenade for the sure thing, a dc15 thieves tools check (or similar) will also clear a patch.

----------


## JbeJ275

I mean Ill use a grenade if I can but I was dubious of that suggestion. Historically for example in the First World War even directly targeting them with artillery shells which went bigger than any grenade only made them harder to get through, and in the modern era there have been a lot of examples of using grenades to further booby trap patches of barbed wire with them leaving the barbed wire behind when going off.

Again, Im happy to do so but just wanted confirmation that was something I IC would know as likely to be successful rather than a waste of grenades.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Definite CA: The First Avenger vibes going on with a gigantic muscle bound chap with a shield leading the charge against pseudo-nazis!

Doc would probably try to disarm the knife-wielding Krieger if that's possible? If not he'll grapple and try to drag the guy off Granger.

----------


## Cavir

Figured throwing a grenade at the wire while running towards the wire especially when others are in front of you isn't the best of ideas. Thus my thought of throwing before running- lets us check the results too.

Dex DC 12 with advantage
(1d20+5)[*21*]
(1d20+5)[*25*]

Could you put the added rules like Golden Hour in the OOC OP? Much easier than having to go through many pages later on especially if they are spoilered.

----------


## stanleyindraven

o good lord, i forgot i had a shield. lol. i was like wth, howd i get ac 20, then i looked at my equipment and was like oh, duh.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Barbarian method acting there!

----------


## Continental Op

> You get shot at by 6 fantaNazis and a machine gun turret while charging across a barbed wire strewn minefield.
> 
> Take 5 damage.


That is hilarious, especially deadpan like that.  Kudos.

----------


## Cavir

Lots of rolls with any one of them able to foul up my plan so I'll roll here then do the IC.
Base 35' movement from wood elf.

Plan: 
Dash Move (70'), made up of:
A) Standing long jump to bypass some of the shingles/difficult terrain. STR 16 = 8ft jump. DC 10 DEX (Acrobatics) to land in difficult terrain else prone. (this saves 8ft of difficult terrain for a total of 12'). 12'moved. 90' from bunker.
B) Jump wire. Athletics DC14. If fail take 3 damage then DC 10 Wisdom else Restrained.
C) 20' move, roll d100 for mine. 32' moved, 70' from bunker
D) Jump 16' (saves on mine check). 48' moved, 54' from bunker
E) 22' move while pulling out grenade, roll d100 for mine. 70' moved, 32' from bunker

Action Surge (1 per short or long rest)
Throw grenade at trench in the middle of the 4. Max range 45'. Even if I don't make it into the trench they are exposed waist up. Hopefully they are limited in their movement from the trench. If they jump out of the trench to save themselves that makes them easier targets

Rolls: (correct me if I'm wrong please)
1) Standing long jump DC 10 DEX (Acrobatics) (1d20+5)[*17*]  (Dex +5)
2) Jump Wire Athletics DC14 (1d20+6)[*21*]   (Str +3, Proficiency +3)
DC 10 WIS (1d20+1)[*21*] 
3) Mine check (1d100)[*16*]
4) Mine check (1d100)[*99*]
5) Grenade
Attack: (1d20+8)[*16*] (Dex +5, Proficiency +3)
Damage: (3d6)[*7*] piercing, (3d6)[*8*] fire

If I fail something that keeps me from getting into grenade range I'll keep moving as much as I can as above and skip the Surge.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I mean Ill use a grenade if I can but I was dubious of that suggestion. Historically for example in the First World War even directly targeting them with artillery shells which went bigger than any grenade only made them harder to get through, and in the modern era there have been a lot of examples of using grenades to further booby trap patches of barbed wire with them leaving the barbed wire behind when going off.
> 
> Again, Im happy to do so but just wanted confirmation that was something I IC would know as likely to be successful rather than a waste of grenades.


Interesting.  I think I used to know this, but forgot.  Alright, I'm going to do a little retconning that won't harm anything.

Standard skyknife equipment now includes one stick of _silver putty_.  Silver is a compound made from blood donated by silver dragons and manipulated by clever chemists to make a cryotechnical  solution to many obstacles.  The putty can be scrunched into a ball in the hands then thrown, in which case it acts like a first level _Ice Knife_ spell when it hits the targets, shattering and cutting piercing them with fragments, then detonating in a small frosty burst.  But it's primary purpose in a Skyknife's pack is as a solution to concertina wire.  When the putty is activated with kneading action and wrapped around a frag grenade, it becomes what the troops have come to call a _frag on the rocks._  When a _frag on the rocks_ goes off in a cluster of wire or similar thin inanimate barrier, it first releases its frosty charge and then the frag blast, freezing then shattering all such obstacles with 5ft of the detonation.

So Sal had his Frag On The Rocks prepared for this, and has burst a gap in the wire everyone can use.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Lots of rolls with any one of them able to foul up my plan so I'll roll here then do the IC.
> Base 35' movement from wood elf.
> 
> Plan: 
> Dash Move (70'), made up of:
> A) Standing long jump to bypass some of the shingles/difficult terrain. STR 16 = 8ft jump. DC 10 DEX (Acrobatics) to land in difficult terrain else prone. (this saves 8ft of difficult terrain for a total of 12'). 12'moved. 90' from bunker.
> B) Jump wire. Athletics DC14. If fail take 3 damage then DC 10 Wisdom else Restrained.
> C) 20' move, roll d100 for mine. 32' moved, 70' from bunker
> D) Jump 16' (saves on mine check). 48' moved, 54' from bunker
> ...


No mines for you, and you passed all your rolls!  The Kreigers don't get out of the trench, but they resist more of the damage than you'd expect; to be explained in my summary post after everyone's done their turns.  Feel free to render this burst of athleticism and warrior elan IC!

Edit:  Added Golden Hour and Extra Languages to the experimental rules section of the original post; and added the Silver Putty to the gear list.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lt Bathory and Pvt OHara still to decide on actions in 200 Yards of Nightmare, and Gabriel to resolve a bonus attack granted to him by Wolf in Best Laid Plans!  I'll make judicious assumptions and resolve enemy action tomorrow night.

----------


## JbeJ275

Whats happening on the beach has reminded me of the old joke quote.

 "The reason that the American army does so well in wartime, is that war is chaos and the American army practices chaos on a daily basis."

Like a private decoded to charge and everyone else is like whelp time to make this work.

----------


## Awful

The barbed wire was being cleared, so I'll go through if it is and won't if its not. Either way I'll then take cover. 
(1d20+3)[*6*] or (1d20+3)[*19*] to avoid machine-gun fire

I'll shoot a fireball at one of the not!German soldiers.
(1d20+8)[*18*] to hit, (2d10)[*13*] fire damage on hit.

----------


## Cavir

Does the trench seem to be one large one extending in front of and between bunkers or more like foxholes on either side of each bunker? Are they set just ahead and to the sides or are they even with the front of the bunker? The layout will affect out actions next round.

----------


## MrAbdiel

More like foxholes, but a bit more regular; dug into the sand and reinforced with sand bags, with a 30ft section of trench on either side of each pillbox.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Okay, time for me to resolve some actions.  First:

(1d20+5)[*22*] Dexterity save vs DC 15 against sacred flame.

The four soldiers in the trench receiving Xilo's grenade automatically fail because they are deigning not to leave the trench; but because they are_ Grabenkämpfer_ they take half damage from area effects like grenades, artillery and fireballs while they're in a trench.

----------


## Cavir

> DC 12 Dex save, or take 15 Piercing Damage; save for none


(1d20+5)[*24*]




> One shot at Sgt Xilo: (1d20+5)[23] 9 damage on a hit


That's a hit. Do I still have the temp hp from when we linked up with the LT at the seawall? Or was the temp hp from being within range of the construct?

Just clarifying...
Bruce's group and construct went left. 
Xilo and others went right.
Grenade went into right trench on the left side (towards the bunker) where the elven enemy leader is

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Would Doc be able to tell that Wolf is essentially poisoned with a medicine check? Would that take an action? If it wouldn't take an action to figure out, he'll lesser restoration Wolf and Med kit Gabriel as a bonus action.

----------


## JbeJ275

> [roll0]
> 
> 
> That's a hit. Do I still have the temp hp from when we linked up with the LT at the seawall? Or was the temp hp from being within range of the construct?
> 
> Just clarifying...
> Bruce's group and construct went left. 
> Xilo and others went right.
> Grenade went into right trench on the left side (towards the bunker) where the elven enemy leader is


You still have the temp HP, being in range of the junior engineer allows it to refresh your Temp HP but it will still stay on there until it's blasted off. 

Speaking of which does my protector construct also have to make the save or does being tiny give it some advantage against the bullets which are generally put at people heights?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> [roll0]
> That's a hit. Do I still have the temp hp from when we linked up with the LT at the seawall? Or was the temp hp from being within range of the construct?
> 
> Just clarifying...
> Bruce's group and construct went left. 
> Xilo and others went right.
> Grenade went into right trench on the left side (towards the bunker) where the elven enemy leader is


Im not as familiar with artificers as Id like, but JBE has answered that one anyway! :)

I assumed you were throwing your grenade at the trench on your side, so thats the side with the badElf.




> Would Doc be able to tell that Wolf is essentially poisoned with a medicine check? Would that take an action? If it wouldn't take an action to figure out, he'll lesser restoration Wolf and Med kit Gabriel as a bonus action.


Doc can tell Wolf is still skysick.  And now you happen to be out of combat, so youre good to do those actions.




> You still have the temp HP, being in range of the junior engineer allows it to refresh your Temp HP but it will still stay on there until it's blasted off. 
> 
> Speaking of which does my protector construct also have to make the save or does being tiny give it some advantage against the bullets which are generally put at people heights?


Construct is bitty enough Ill only make it suffer from targeted attacks or particularly intense aoe.

----------


## stanleyindraven

Ok Brucey,  let's make some saves

(1d20+2)[*3*] wis

(1d20+4)[*11*] dex

How much room do I have to close to reach the pill box now?  

(1d100)[*87*] 
(1d100)[*94*] 

And can I plant the charge this round?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ok Brucey,  let's make some saves
> 
> [roll0] wis
> 
> [roll1] dex
> 
> How much room do I have to close to reach the pill box now?  
> 
> [roll2] 
> ...


Looks like you didnt get to move at all - thats a Nat 1 on the will save!  You dash almost the entire length of the stretch, but now you grind to a halt as your muscles lock up, thankfully with your shield forward unfortunately, with a bomb under your arm as bullets batter on your shield and graze your skin!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Also, anyone in Best Laid Plans who is afraid from the harrowing jump can now make a dc 10 wisdom save to recover!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Just for clarity, Doc isn't a total pacifist, he'll fight anyone threatening a bloodied ally, or anyone who triggees him by slaughtering people (be it a machine gun post, tank, skull-faced pseudo-ss). I'm still tempted by grappler should we survive and get to level 8 though!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'm still tempted by grappler *should we survive and get to level 8 though!*


Y-yeah. >_>

<_<

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Haha, I thought that would be almost terminally optimistic, let alone getting any use out of the feat!

----------


## JbeJ275

Lets do these rolls.

Dex Save:
(1d20+2)[*14*]
Luck Cheks x3:
(1d100)[*40*]
(1d100)[*4*]
(1d100)[*89*]
Shield Pulse:
(1d10+5)[*12*]

----------


## Awful

Am I able to retroactively counterspell the Hold Person? Obviously, as a reaction, it's impossible for me to say right at the moment that I'm choosing top do it, and it's likely I'm not going to be able to post before others for the purposes of saves, and there's a lot of situations I'd otherwise have to prepare an action for if you need me to say specifics.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Am I able to retroactively counterspell the Hold Person? Obviously, as a reaction, it's impossible for me to say right at the moment that I'm choosing top do it, and it's likely I'm not going to be able to post before others for the purposes of saves, and there's a lot of situations I'd otherwise have to prepare an action for if you need me to say specifics.


Happy to do reaction retconning in PbP so typically yeah!  But in this case, I think because the LT took cover, shes outside of the critical 60ft to counter!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, and since I thought of it because were doing group initiative and it might be tempting to wait until everyone else has gone before having a turn in which you have a save to roll (thus minimising the chance youll miss your turn if someone could otherwise have cured/assisted you), Ill implement the following:

You can feel free to, in Bruces case for example, have their turn paralysed and roll the end of turn save.  Whether or not they succeed for fail, subsequent players in the turn are still free to act to dispel that effect.  Normally.  If, for example, someone acts and casts Dispel Magic on Bruce, nixing the Hold spell, hes free to retcon his turn and take his full action.

This is because the biggest enemy of PbP games is people waiting for a chance to post or not being sure when they are supposed to post; and I am willing to trust your sensible efforts not to wildly exploit this grace to wage war on failed game threads!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Managed to forget K'ral in my heal fest, sorry!

(1d6+9)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Updates coming to threads tomorrow!

----------


## Awful

(1d20+3)[*13*] dex
In case being prone gives advantage: (1d20+3)[*19*] dex

As a reaction Temperance will cast shield so the enemy rifleman misses.

Her return fire (1d20+8)[*9*] to hit (2d10)[*2*] dam

----------


## MrAbdiel

> [roll0] dex
> In case being prone gives advantage: [roll1] dex
> 
> As a reaction Temperance will cast shield so the enemy rifleman misses.
> 
> Her return fire [roll2] to hit [roll3] dam


I suppose being prone would give advantage!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Posted.  Grenades have been thrown, sacred have been flamed, leaving two badly injured Kreigers in the trench nearest to Sal's pincer (and one sergeant locked in elf on elf combat with Xilo); and four damaged but not crumpled Kreigers in the trench 20 feet away from Pvt. Gamble, blazing away at him.

Up behind the wall, the other fireteam encounters the enemy installation, along with a grim discovery.

Also, a plane explodes on the Lieutenant.

----------


## Cavir

> Her return fire (1d20+8)[9] to hit (2d10)[2] dam


three for three ones in a single line



> You drew the short straw, LT. Part of a wrecking plane explodes near you


Bad on top of bad  :Small Eek: 

Since Xilo is on the far side of the trench he's safe from the bunker right? In case not: Dex DC 12: (1d20+5)[*19*]

Both kicks are misses.
Gust of wind DC 14 Str: gust of wind of Xilo - that's a DC 14 Str (1d20+6)[*25*]
If that fails, 2 mine checks
(1d100)[*53*]
(1d100)[*30*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

You pass the strength check for the gust, but the shoves are opposed checks, so you still need to make acro or athletics checks to beat them; though it doesnt seem like a big feat to do so!

----------


## MrAbdiel

And yes, being past the trench means the pillbox cant hurt you!

----------


## Cavir

Sorry. That's some fancy kicking!
Shove One, Athletics DC 15: (1d20+6)[*10*]
Shove Two, Athletics DC 11: (1d20+6)[*10*]




> though it doesnt seem like a big feat to do so!


There's the curse!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Does the door on the big bunker look at all amenable to thieves' tools? Sneaking in quietly would be dead handy.

Also, is there enough noise that our squad could snipe at the AA team without obviously attracting a tonne of other troops down on us?

----------


## Awful

> three for three ones in a single line
> 
> Bad on top of bad


0.0005% chance of those three 1s in a row. It's a real oof





> Also, a plane explodes on the Lieutenant.


;_;

(1d20+3)[*15*] or (1d20+3)[*18*] dex vs machine gun
(1d20+3)[*13*] to not get exploded by a plane

----------


## Continental Op

Wolf rolling Perception to see anything else between us and the bunker: (1d20+5)[*17*]

Do the binocs still give advantage at night?  I guess Wolf has darkvision...do binoculars increase the range of darkvision?  Interesting thought.  Rolling just in case they do: (1d20+5)[*15*]

And to add to Waistcoatwill's questions, can the soldiers around the anti-air gun see the bunker door?  They could probably hear it being blown open...unless we time it right.  Right?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Does the door on the big bunker look at all amenable to thieves' tools? Sneaking in quietly would be dead handy.
> 
> Also, is there enough noise that our squad could snipe at the AA team without obviously attracting a tonne of other troops down on us?


There's enough noise that if you took out the AA team quickly enough, there would be a long enough pause before that was discovered that you wouldn't be drowned in enemy action right away.  If they survive long enough to signal help, they'll get help!  It's a risk!

As for the bunker door, it can be blown open quickly and loudly.  But it seems like exactly the kind of thing thieves tools would be for.  I'm going to say it's a DC 20 roll to unlock with such tools, which can be repeated if failed, obviously costing more and more time each time it's failed.  No assists here: only one set of picks can be applied at once!




> Wolf rolling Perception to see anything else between us and the bunker: [roll0]
> 
> Do the binocs still give advantage at night?  I guess Wolf has darkvision...do binoculars increase the range of darkvision?  Interesting thought.  Rolling just in case they do: [roll1]
> 
> And to add to Waistcoatwill's questions, can the soldiers around the anti-air gun see the bunker door?  They could probably hear it being blown open...unless we time it right.  Right?


They do still give advantage at night!  Though they do not increase the range of darkvision, it's reasonable to say that darkvision applies to distant targets - an enemy you're seeing 200ft away with a lantern creates bright light within 30ft and dim light within 30ft, which you would perceive as 60ft of bright light and 30ft of dim light outside of that.

As for the AA gun's sight on the bunker door, there's enough space for maybe one person to flatten inside the doorway out of sight of the AA gun.  Past that, you'd have to crouch way down in the trench to be out of their line of sight - though that only takes someone to step back and look down the length of the trench to spot you.  But the gunners are pretty focused on the air, so they're only paying secondary attention to their immediate surroundings.  If a bomb goes off nearby, they'll make a perception test to see if they realize what's happening.  If the door is picked quickly, they won't get the chance.  If the door takes a little time to pick, they'll get a chance to perceive.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Ugh, roll success, spoiler tag fail!

Edit: Heavenblade, I think your post was in the original thread rather than the beach assault one.

Corrected my stealth roll to 13.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Judicious assumptions, enemy actions, and updates to the threads tomorrow!

----------


## stanleyindraven

sorry i have been gone, so here is my next wis check. its time right??


(1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> sorry i have been gone, so here is my next wis check. its time right??
> 
> 
> [roll0]


Oof.  Well, you'll be gratified to know that Jukebox gave you advantage, so roll again and see if you do better!  Poor Bruce, frozen in a hail of bullets!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Achtung!  Posts are up.

----------


## stanleyindraven

oo, advantage, 

(1d20+2)[*20*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> oo, advantage, 
> 
> [roll0]


Heyyy!  You did it!   I guess those shots at you didnt have advantage then.

----------


## stanleyindraven

ok, so held round i took 5 and this round i take 7.

and someone else blew the pillbox right?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yep.  5, which would have come off temporary hp from the shield construct.  Then in the following turn, it refreshed the shield.  Back to 11.  So you take 7 off that.

Am I being too soft? :(

No.  No, its early days.  I will cause suffering yet.

----------


## stanleyindraven

well, to be fair, this is also the wheelhouse of bruce, some later things may not be easy for him.

----------


## Cavir

WIS DC 10 or be deaf for one min, with advantage
(1d20+1)[*14*]
(1d20+1)[*12*]

Really enjoying your work MrAbdiel!

----------


## Continental Op

Ugh, I guess I forgot to actually include the roll functions in my IC post.  Here it goes again.  

Edit: still didn't get the rolling function right?  Sigh, third time's the charm: 
Attack 1: [roll]1d20+9[/roll]
Attack 1(if adv):[roll]1d20+9[/roll] and damage: [roll]1d10+4[/roll]

Attack 2: [roll]1d20+9[/roll]
Attack 2(if adv):[roll]1d20+9[/roll] and damage: [roll]1d10+4[/roll]

Attack 3: [roll]1d20+9[/roll]
Attack 3(if adv):[roll]1d20+9[/roll] and damage: [roll]1d10+4[/roll]

Attack 4: [roll]1d20+9[/roll]
Attack 4(if adv):[roll]1d20+9[/roll] and damage: [roll]1d10+4[/roll]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ugh, I guess I forgot to actually include the roll functions in my IC post.  Here it goes again.  
> 
> Edit: still didn't get the rolling function right?  Sigh, third time's the charm: 
> Attack 1: (1d20+9)[*14*]
> Attack 1(if adv):(1d20+9)[*28*] and damage: (1d10+4)[*9*]
> 
> Attack 2: (1d20+9)[*26*]
> Attack 2(if adv):(1d20+9)[*24*] and damage: (1d10+4)[*10*]
> 
> ...


Oof.  Try copy pasting it to a new post without previewing it?

As you can see, it rolled when I C+Pd; but that doesnt count. It was just a demo!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Hop into the trench for 3/4 cover then dipping out of sight to quickly search the dead. Working teleporters and grenades (not limited to 2) were priority but if something else seems useful too it'd be welcome.


You find two patches, with the other two used to teleport in.  Each has a 75% chance of being in working order after all the grenades going off in the trench - high is good for you, low is bad.  [ROLL=26+ is good news]1d100[/ROLL], [ROLL=26+ is good news]1d100[/ROLL].  They have rifles that are not remarkably different to your own, but standard procedure is not to take up the weapons of the enemy because hearing the sound of Kreig rifles popping to your immediate left is how friendly fire happens.  Interestingly, the trench warriors carry no grenades - you can only speculate as to why.

*Spoiler: History DC 15*
Show

The Kreig 'stick grenades' have been in use in one form or another for almost fifteen years in smaller conflicts, and extensively during the conquest of neighbouring countries like Aquiteaux.  You remember a technical breifing about enemy weapons and a warning about the _stielhandgranate_ as a salvaged weapon.  Unlike the good old Amcaran _fraggers_, the stick bombs are a thin metal casing over a heavy concussion charge.  Their design is to stun and debilitate enemies to prepare for an assault, but pertinently the thinner casing means they are prone to sympathetic detonation when caught in a blast.  Since the trench warriors seem to be trained and geared to expect explosive opposition, it makes sense they do not carry such liabilities.  Their combat roll seems to be principally defensive, anyway.


There are also enemy bayonets, ceramic masks, and side arms.  The sergeant had a small copper sphere the size of a knucklebone that serves no obvious purpose.  A small depression on one portion of its surface may be a pressable 'button'; but you've no idea what it does.  Let me know if you press it.




> Would we be able to use the shoulder patch scrolls?


Anyone who can speak Kriegspiel and who has Dimension Door on their spell list can use the scroll; a wizard could copy it into their spellbook when capable, also.




> Are the machine gun nests bunker style or more like an enhanced fox hole? Are they level with each other or is one higher up and can look down at the other?


They are low concrete walls raised a little higher with sandbags.  They can target each other, down the ramp, and also down at the beach.  The ramp is approximately a 20 degree slope.  From ground level, it hugs the cliff up for about 250 yards to the first nest at a small plateau, then another 250 yards to the second next at the top of the cliff.

I misled you a little in the post about how much ground there was to cover.  I mix up my feet and yards sometimes.  Here's a clarifier:

From the seawall, there is*200yd (600ft)* of sand, chaos, and man's unbelievable cruelty to his fellow man.  Your heroic efforts have so far put you across about 100 ft and change - we'll call it 35 yards, to include the pillbox zone.

So between you and the base of that cliff path, there remains 165 Yards (495ft) of mine riddled ground and killing field to cross.  Presently, your little salient is one of a few equalled as having established the most progress, up and down the beach; other pushes are reaching and blowing their own pillboxes as well.
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## MrAbdiel

That's what I get for using mathematical operators in my tags. (1d100)[*62*], (1d100)[*1*].

One patch-scroll shredded by grenades, one operable.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I think you've pumped a very fair amount of hurt into the beach team. They just have some great abilities that make them very resilient! Sanctuary on a raging barbarian with regenerating THP is amazing. Plus the machine guns have been slightly unlucky.

Not sure the clifftop crew would be in half as good shape!

Also, lest Doc's views offend, I imagine dogs are more scary for a race that is snack-sized their entire lives.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I think you've pumped a very fair amount of hurt into the beach team. They just have some great abilities that make them very resilient! Sanctuary on a raging barbarian with regenerating THP is amazing. Plus the machine guns have been slightly unlucky.
> 
> Not sure the clifftop crew would be in half as good shape!
> 
> Also, lest Doc's views offend, I imagine dogs are more scary for a race that is snack-sized their entire lives.


Interestingly, in DnD lore, Blink Dogs are traditionally a halfling's best friend indeed - their medium-sized mount for cavalry, and stalwart companion of their people.  But I'm inclined to say that's a now archaic and only sporadically supported tradition; and probably not in big cities.  Like horses with humans.

----------


## JbeJ275

I was gonna make a joke about glue factories but blink dogs would probably be the worst thing to make glue out of, what with everything you stuck together falling apart when it phases out and leaving both sides smeared with glue when it phases back in. 

Also just to be clear is there anyone left in the machine gun nest I just bombed or did they all go up in the explosion or teleport out?

And does anyone have any good ideas for crossing the remaining minefield? I can maybe disable one with inspiration but thats a limited resource and Id rather not run the odds of crossing that much ground like this.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I was gonna make a joke about glue factories but blink dogs would probably be the worst thing to make glue out of, what with everything you stuck together falling apart when it phases out and leaving both sides smeared with glue when it phases back in. 
> 
> Also just to be clear is there anyone left in the machine gun nest I just bombed or did they all go up in the explosion or teleport out?
> 
> And does anyone have any good ideas for crossing the remaining minefield? I can maybe disable one with inspiration but thats a limited resource and Id rather not run the odds of crossing that much ground like this.


Blink Glue!  It's... Straight Up Useless!

The pillbox you bombed _seems_ inactive.  The gun is wrecked, and the concrete roof has caved in.  You hear nothing from within it.  You could devote some effort to sifting through the rubble if you wanted to know more; but otherwise you can move on with confidence that it's no longer a threat to your allies.

As for ideas for crossing the minefield, feel free to spend a turn using Perception to scan the surrounds for resources, or to see how the grunts are managing it (or failing to!)

----------


## Continental Op

After three failed attempts trying to roll dice, I just went to bed.  It makes sense why they disable rolling when you edit a post, but if there were no successful rolls in the original post...Anyway, here we go again.  

Attack 1: (1d20+9)[*19*]
Attack 1(if adv):(1d20+9)[*24*] and damage: (1d10+4)[*11*]

Attack 2: (1d20+9)[*15*]
Attack 2(if adv):(1d20+9)[*19*] and damage: (1d10+4)[*5*]

Attack 3: (1d20+9)[*18*]
Attack 3(if adv):(1d20+9)[*18*] and damage: (1d10+4)[*6*]

Attack 4: (1d20+9)[*14*]
Attack 4(if adv):(1d20+9)[*28*] and damage: (1d10+4)[*5*] 

Temp HP: (1d6+9)[*13*]

----------


## Continental Op

Those are some low damage rolls.  If the dwarf is still standing and the last attack hits, Wolf will spend a superiority die to make a Menacing Attack to try to frighten him (IC he shouts over the bullets, "This is the beginning of the end, Kriegers!" but it is in Amcaran, so who knows if it means anything to them).  It adds (1d8)[*2*] damage and he has to make a WIS save or is frightened.

----------


## Cavir

> After three failed attempts trying to roll dice, I just went to bed.


What I end up doing is writing the whole post leaving rolls as:  roll]1d20+2[/roll]  leaving out the initial bracket so that I can preview all I want. Just before hitting Submit I fill in all the missing brackets.




> And does anyone have any good ideas for crossing the remaining minefield?


My crazy idea is/was to use the patch to teleport to one of the machine gun nests, take it out, use the machine gun to take out the other nest, then use the machine guns to (mostly?) clear a path through the minefield. Let's call that Plan A.




> Anyone who can speak Kriegspiel and who has Dimension Door on their spell list can use the scroll


I'm guessing having the Magic Initiate feat won't cut it for that. So much for that plan unless someone else can fill both requirements. The trench warriors had that ability, impressive.

Running to the nests will take at least 7 rounds through the minefield plus two nests firing- that's plan Z.

Try out a squad ranged engagement at one of the nests using the custom rules for this game? We'll have the construct to provide some shielding. Between the LT and Sal we'll have a good chance to hit and O'Hara gives a nice damage boost. Doesn't help with the mines but at least we're not getting mowed down along the way.

I could think of a few ways the LT's spells could help.




> As for ideas for crossing the minefield, feel free to spend a turn using Perception to scan the surrounds for resources, or to see how the grunts are managing it (or failing to!)


A good idea. Xilo would be doing that next round while waiting for the rest of the squad to keep up. Already acted this round.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

> Interestingly, in DnD lore, Blink Dogs are traditionally a halfling's best friend indeed - their medium-sized mount for cavalry, and stalwart companion of their people.  But I'm inclined to say that's a now archaic and only sporadically supported tradition; and probably not in big cities.  Like horses with humans.


Ah, at the back of my mind I thought there might be something like that but couldn't quite remember it. Let's put it down to childhood trauma then, chased by rabid stray dogs (probably from Bell's Station).

Fingers crossed the clifftop team can add something extra to help beach crew before too long.

----------


## Awful

So, so I have a couple of plans we can try, though neither are particularly strong.

If we advance, Mold Earth can stir up the ground so to dig little trenches or foxholes to give us cover and the movement should hopefully set off any landmines there as well. This would be slow, however, giving plenty of time for them to interfere. 

As an unrelated plan. 

My familiar can be given a bomb and try dropping it on one of the machine-gun nests. That said if they do shoot at it while it tries that, well... 

Goodnight Mr Crow. I haven't tried it yet because I figured they'd just shoot him down.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Turn resolutions and additional calamities tomorrow :)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Later than I meant it, but I've posted!

Anyone with a passive perception of 16, or those who can make that roll, may see the additional info in the spoiler box.  Everyone else has an out-of-combat turn to catch their breath and consider their options, as no additional calamities befall you this round.

----------


## JbeJ275

Okay, is it worth me spending my inspiration on opening up the hatch so we can drop into the tunnels and try and find a path forward through there? Or are we gonna try running the mines?

Also PER: (1d20+1)[*20*]

OK. This might be stupid. But powerful build has got to be worth something and I don't have a better idea for going overland. Could brue and our other strong ones push the tank through the minefield?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Or could Sal get the engine going? Joy ride time!

@MrAbdiel - Apart from the ammo guy, is anyone in the clifftop bunker reaching for a gun?

(1d20+5)[*24*] Insight or perception in case that helps.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Or could Sal get the engine going? Joy ride time!
> 
> @MrAbdiel - Apart from the ammo guy, is anyone in the clifftop bunker reaching for a gun?
> 
> [roll0] Insight or perception in case that helps.


Yes, I wasn't as clear as I intended to be there; they're all fumbling for their weapons!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Other advantage attack roll, hopefully with better copy pasting this time.

(1d20+7)[*22*]

Edit: Thanks for thr speedy reply! I assumed they would be, might have risked a held action if they weren't though.

----------


## Cavir

Perception DC16 (1d20+4)[*24*] 

Dragging a tank through a sandy minefield??

Underground or overground... LT's call but we can make recommendations.
We do have explosives to open the hatch but unless done carefully my collapse the tunnel.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Perception DC16 [roll0] 
> 
> Dragging a tank through a sandy minefield??
> 
> Underground or overground... LT's call but we can make recommendations.
> We do have explosives to open the hatch but unless done carefully my collapse the tunnel.


I was going to spend my inspiration on it which reads:

You immediately disable any single trap, hazard, door or terrain feature within 30ft; or repair one as you prefer. Doing so has a 50% chance of Inspiring a random ally who witnesses your work.

I figure that would get us through without rolling.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I was going to spend my inspiration on it which reads:
> 
> You immediately disable any single trap, hazard, door or terrain feature within 30ft; or repair one as you prefer. Doing so has a 50% chance of Inspiring a random ally who witnesses your work.
> 
> I figure that would get us through without rolling.


Indeed it would, if you choose to go that way.

----------


## JbeJ275

Well, I'l let the LT of the Sarge make that call. Fine with trying either path though.

----------


## Continental Op

> You took down the dwarf and had a final round to spend on his buddy.  My reading of your post about using Menacing Attack suggests you'd hold on to the Superiority Dice at this point, but let me know if you want to spend it at all.


Yeah, Wolf would have spent a superiority die on the last attack, guessing the human would not be going down from one attack.  So an extra 2 damage, and Wis save (DC 15) or frightened.  Thanks.

Edit: Two questions.  First, is the NPC lizardman Ssassten still with us?   And second, how large is the front opening in the bunker; would it be hard to push someone out?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Yeah, Wolf would have spent a superiority die on the last attack, guessing the human would not be going down from one attack.  So an extra 2 damage, and Wis save (DC 15) or frightened.  Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Two questions.  First, is the NPC lizardman Ssassten still with us?   And second, how large is the front opening in the bunker; would it be hard to push someone out?


The first question is easily answered: Yes, Pvt Ssassten (and Pvt Catchell!) are both with you, following Cpl "Wolf" Vognar's directives.  Why didn't they participate in the ambush, you ask?  Because I am a dumb dumb, whose head is full of tumbleweeds and whistling air.

I'm going to retroactively say that Ssassten ssnuck over to the bunker with you guys, and Catchell is remaining in the treeline to provide a second vector of ambush on the AA gun if things start sliding sideways, and K'ral pulls the ripcord.  *Retcons: Ssassten shoots uninjured human, putting 8 points of hurt on him with a bullet in the guts.  Catchell readies an action to fire at one of the AA gunners when he hears K'ral open up.  Wolf's transformation and fearsome precision leave the human ammo loader slightly more injured, and mortally afraid of him!* 

Second question, the opening in the front of the bunker?  Pshh.  Don't you know?  Doesn't everyone know the dimensions of a german ww2 bunker?  It's obviously (*Sounds of googling*) ...harder to find out than you'd think.  I'm going the _loophole_, as I have _always_ known it was called, is about a foot from top to bottom.  You could shove someone out it if they weren't particularly husky and you put your back into it.  If you wanted to do it as part of a grapple, I'd give them advantage, and you disadvantage, in such a shove, as long as they were reasonably able to defend themself.  But it could be done!

----------


## stanleyindraven

before I post, can we clear the rubble enough to get into the hatch at the bottom of the pillbox?

----------


## MrAbdiel

You can clear it enough to get access to the hatch, but the Weasel's not designed to break through that much steel.  It'd require a more technical solution to breach.

----------


## Awful

I'll post tomorrow.

Since I never actually slotted in my bonus language from my background (woops) I figure Kreigspeak would be fitting and convenient.

Which HMG nest stopped, incidentally?

I like the idea of teleporting up. I'm not a fan of the tunnels because one good booby trap and everyone down there is prematurely inhumed.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'll post tomorrow.
> 
> Since I never actually slotted in my bonus language from my background (woops) I figure Kreigspeak would be fitting and convenient.
> 
> Which HMG nest stopped, incidentally?
> 
> I like the idea of teleporting up. I'm not a fan of the tunnels because one good booby trap and everyone down there is prematurely inhumed.


Kreigspiel it is!

The HMG that stopped firing on you was the one streaming down from a bunker at the top of the wall - which, the LT does not know, has just been bushwacked by part of your Platoon!

The Dimension Door scrolls are a go-er if you wanted to port up to the enemy position and engage quickly - but remember, that spell's great limitation is that you can take yourself and _one additional person_.

----------


## Continental Op

> Second question, the opening in the front of the bunker?  Pshh.  Don't you know?  Doesn't everyone know the dimensions of a german ww2 bunker?  It's obviously (*Sounds of googling*) ...harder to find out than you'd think.  I'm going the _loophole_, as I have _always_ known it was called, is about a foot from top to bottom.  You could shove someone out it if they weren't particularly husky and you put your back into it.  If you wanted to do it as part of a grapple, I'd give them advantage, and you disadvantage, in such a shove, as long as they were reasonably able to defend themself.  But it could be done!


Nice.  And that makes sense, thanks.  Rather than try to be the action hero and stuff someone through the one foot opening, Wolf will be expedient and just shoot them.

Edit: Wolf is not using his bonus action right now, and has the Crossbow Expert feat.  But to get the bonus attack, I think he would have to draw his handgun and use that separately from the M1?  So he fires the M1, then use his free interact to draw the handgun and fire it with his bonus action, in round one.  Not sure where that leaves him in round two, though, since he needs both hands to use the M1.  He could put the pistol back, I guess, and forgo the bonus action attack in the second round.  Does this make sense, MrAbdiel?

----------


## JbeJ275

OK. Superior officers have had their opportunity. Im just gonna start playing tunnel rats. The initiative of impulsive privates (and were not even bards) has gotten us this far.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Okay!  So it looks like the plan for beach-team is for Lt Bathory and Pvt Gamble are dimension dooring up to the ramp to engage with the lower (leftmost) gun nest, hopefully taking it and engaging the upper (rightmost) nest.  In the meantime, the rest of the team is going to try their luck with the tunnels, hoping to discover atleast connections to the other pillboxes and take the pressure off other elements of the assault until the LT/Gamble special can machinegun a path through the mines for them.  Correct me if I'm wrong!  I'll resolve the plan and call for rolls tomorrow.

The scene up top is a bit more straight forward, and I'll progress that too! :)

----------


## Cavir

Looks like things depend on what Sal does-  if he goes into the tunnel or comes back up.

----------


## JbeJ275

I mean Im trying to figure out how Sal reacts when hes frightened but not of a specific Cthulhu g so much as of sheer amount of death surrounding him.  I think hes the type to do anything more active than plink at far off targets under those circumstances and so is at least gonna post grenades into the neighbouring bunkers.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Is the perception check only for the people in the bunker, otherwise (1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Edit: Wolf is not using his bonus action right now, and has the Crossbow Expert feat.  But to get the bonus attack, I think he would have to draw his handgun and use that separately from the M1?  So he fires the M1, then use his free interact to draw the handgun and fire it with his bonus action, in round one.  Not sure where that leaves him in round two, though, since he needs both hands to use the M1.  He could put the pistol back, I guess, and forgo the bonus action attack in the second round.  Does this make sense, MrAbdiel?


Well, you could always doubletap with the handgun, then use the handgun _again_ with your bonus action; just keeping the rifle in the other hand.  Then use interaction to put the pistol away at the end of the round.  Then NEXT round you could doubletap with rifle and draw and shoot pistol again!

But as it stands, it looks like that might not be neccesary!

I have posted updates, soldiers!  God have mercy on your souls!


Also, I got an ad for a Pathfinder setting called "Savage Company" which I think is basically... this game?  Does anyone have experience with it?  I'm interested!

Edit: Yeah, that Perception check concerns #JustBunkerThings.  But with that great roll, I'll say K'ral can hear... the sounds of a jeep coming, from up north along the cliff, perhaps twenty seconds out before it rounds the curve you're using to keep your position hidden from as much of the emplaced positions as possible.

----------


## JbeJ275

Im already headed down the hatch. Do I need to make the reflex save?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I got the impression that Sal had just popped the hatch and called to the others, not that hes actually descended.  If you were saying he popped the hatch then went down into the dark solo, then you dont need to make the save.  If hes just in the concrete depression of the now cleared pillbox, since theres still hell flying, you can have advantage.

----------


## JbeJ275

Ah. Thats fair. I was intending it to be heading down but the person I was talking to was called away then I didnt have a great idea how to continue the IC from there. Lets say Im crouching by the open hatch but havent yet headed down.

(1d20+2)[*6*]
(1d20+2)[*15*]

Also assuming I survive, investigation to follow the trail of gnomish blood and see if its pooled anywhere to indicate stopping to arm or bypass a trap.

(1d20+8)[*14*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Let's see how Doc does with this kettle of fish.

Perception (1d20+5)[*15*]

He's going to make like the Little Barlgura and try to catch this thing.

Dex save (1d20+7)[*23*]

Dex check should he be successful (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Let's see how Doc does with this kettle of fish.
> 
> Perception [roll0]
> 
> He's going to make like the Little Barlgura and try to catch this thing.
> 
> Dex save [roll1]
> 
> Dex check should he be successful [roll2]


The FIRST person to roll nails it?

*sigh*

Take your -damn- Inspiration.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sorry, wasn't expecting it to work! Luck of the halflings/his lucky card must be to blame.

----------


## Novabomb

Gabriel has Magehand Legerdemain, and expertise in slight of hand, and was previously targetting this individual, does he need the dex save to yeet that grenade through the window?

If so Dex Save: (1d20+7)[*23*]
If a slight of hand is needed (1d20+10)[*21*]

I am not clear where the windows are, if there is one in the direction of the AA crew, thats where it goes

----------


## Cavir

Incoming DC15 Reflex or 30 damage. (1d20+5)[*13*].
Looks like I have 8 temp hp from the last time JbeJ rolled it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Gabriel has Magehand Legerdemain, and expertise in slight of hand, and was previously targetting this individual, does he need the dex save to yeet that grenade through the window?
> 
> If so Dex Save: [roll0]
> If a slight of hand is needed [roll1]
> 
> I am not clear where the windows are, if there is one in the direction of the AA crew, thats where it goes


That would be a cool option I would allow (the yeeting, not the throwing at the AA gun; only window is the one to the beach); but it looks like Doc already passed the checks.  Still, I think the most amusing outcome for it to be an ongoing dispute about whether Doc caught it and flung it perfectly mid tumble, or if it was going to clip the wall and Gabe redirected it.  The tale may grow more obviously biased as it is told from each side, perhaps.

----------


## Continental Op

Wolf Perception check: (1d20+5)[*25*] 

I will forgo the other checks, as they look moot.  No one will ever know whether Wolf would have dived towards the grenade or out of the bunker...

----------


## JbeJ275

> Incoming DC15 Reflex or 30 damage. (1d10+5)[*8*].
> Looks like I have 8 temp hp from the last time JbeJ rolled it.


Thanks for reminding me. Everyone getting to the hatch will get (1d10+5)[*8*] Temp HP for this round.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

OOC I love that Doc whiffed it and Gabriel averted disaster. IC Doc will be totally convinced he saved the day.

----------


## Awful

I feel like I'm missing something obvious, but when it says using the sandbags etc cover wouldn't protect us against explosives, you mean going forward up to the rim of the machine-gun nest? I must admit I had the image of it being a concrete bunker.

Also, to see if I exploded like our poor tin-can buddy:
(1d20+3)[*4*] or(1d20+3)[*11*]
E: o o f

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I feel like I'm missing something obvious, but when it says using the sandbags etc cover wouldn't protect us against explosives, you mean going forward up to the rim of the machine-gun nest? I must admit I had the image of it being a concrete bunker.
> 
> Also, to see if I exploded like our poor tin-can buddy:
> [roll0] or[roll1]
> E: o o f


The bunkers along the top of the cliff wall are full concrete installations.  The two on the ramp - the one you ported to halfway up and the one at the top of the ramp - are more modular.  They have concrete footers and low walls in a C shape facing the beach, but they're designed to be used as low cover by vehicles as necessary as well as infantry.  Because these are presently populated by infantry who can easilly peek around the wall and over it to establish line of sight, the concrete emplacement has been augmented with sandbags to provide higher cover for the machine gun team.  But it's open to the back facing the cliff wall, and I made the assumption you wanted to teleport behind them for maximum ambush.  But since those walls, bag and concrete alike, are facing the beach, they offer you (and the enemy) no protection against explosions from behind that wall!

I'll try to update posts tomorrow, if everyone looks ready!

----------


## stanleyindraven

reflex save for the artillary

(1d20+4)[*22*]
(1d20+4)[*22*]

and i suggest a bomb here like we did the pillbox. just obliterate the team here. 

EDIT: what do you say awful?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sounds like you'd both just have to tank the explosion yourselves though since there's no cover between you and the Krieger's.

----------


## stanleyindraven

toss it in and jump to the side. it can be achieved.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Apologies folks, at this rate I think I'll have to push that "tonight" post pair till "tomorrow".  Check back in!

----------


## Awful

> reflex save for the artillary
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> 
> and i suggest a bomb here like we did the pillbox. just obliterate the team here. 
> 
> EDIT: what do you say awful?


I say I have Mold Earth: cover is mine for the making, if the ground is soft enough, so a bomb (or grenade or two) ain't a bad idea

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Stealth: (1d20+10)[*23*]

Edit: Whats the general layout for the area that Krap and Catchell are in, anywhere we can get good cover overlooking the road?

----------


## MrAbdiel

You're in the lightly wooded area about fifteen feet back from the road that runs the length of the Defiant wall.  The area up here is mostly flat, with some little  hillocks, like the one that is obscuring your vision to the oncoming enemy vehicle; but there's no commanding perch from which to look down, exactly.  About fifteen feet on the other side of that road (which we'll say is about 20 ft wide), is the trench that feeds into the bunker your allies are in right now.

----------


## JbeJ275

So was their any sign of blood or similar from the bleeding enemies who just retreated through here? Or is that all entirely absent?

And if we make this save but were previously frightened what happens?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, gosh!  Sorry, I forgot to respond to that blood analysis.  The trail leads about halfway down the initial corridor, then fades off into dribs and smears.  By the end of the corridor, there's no sign of detectable passage at all.  Not visually, anyway!

And if you pass this save, you're not frightened - even if that recovers you from a previous condition!

----------


## Novabomb

Do the bunkers have an exit onto the beach?

----------


## stanleyindraven

well here goes nothing.

Dex with advantage against DC17

(1d20+4)[*21*]
(1d20+4)[*13*]

Initiative

(1d20+4)[*15*]


I am assuming my rage ended already from the first time right?

EDIT:  OMFG this is awesome, some seriously epic moments happening and now that green SOB is gonna get his but handed to him. Screw his greasy butt.

----------


## Cavir

DC 10 Wisdom save (1d20+1)[*19*]
DC 17 Perception check (1d20+4)[*19*]
squad initiative check (1d20+5)[*10*]

This is all Sal's fault!  :Small Big Grin: 

EDIT: I was quite expecting to fail the first two rolls.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

> Do the bunkers have an exit onto the beach?



There's some kind of hatch on the floor I think.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Do the bunkers have an exit onto the beach?


The bunkers at the top of the Defiant Wall?  They don't, no.  Access to the beach, as far as you can tell, involves going down the machine-gun protected ramps against the cliff face.




> I am assuming my rage ended already from the first time right?


Indeed so.  Though I'm happy to accept that you re-raged as you tossed the Weasel.

----------


## stanleyindraven

I would like to do that with the rage. it would be very nice.

----------


## JbeJ275

Wis Save:  (1d20+1)[*14*]

Arcana: (1d20+8)[*26*]

Perception:  (1d20+1)[*3*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Does anyone want to ransack the munitions crates?

----------


## Awful

If I fail this save, I'm downed...

(1d20+3)[*8*] or (1d20+3)[*14*]

Just made it, sweet jesus. Dangerous territory.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Love Wolf's plan.

----------


## Awful

Woops, didn't roll iniative to see if I beat them. 
(1d20+3)[*16*]

I've matched them. My iniatitve modifier is +3: who's going first, me or them?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Woops, didn't roll iniative to see if I beat them. 
> [roll0]
> 
> I've matched them. My iniatitve modifier is +3: who's going first, me or them?


In my games, players always beat non players in ties.  Youre up!

----------


## Continental Op

> Love Wolf's plan.


Thanks.  I thought Doc would appreciate not shooting anyone for a bit.   :Small Wink:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Updates tomorrow!  Unposted actions will as always be puppeted by me, with maximum affection for the characters and moderate preservation instincts.

----------


## Cavir

For those of us in the tunnel, feel free to speak up with alternate ideas. Let's say there's precedent (pre-game) for Xilo taking ideas but he's quick to choose a plan until he hears a better idea. Better than being frozen with indecisiveness.

----------


## Awful

Gonna use my familiar to get the help action and fire a firebolt towards Mr Troll.

(1d20+5)[*7*] or (1d20+5)[*10*]
On hit: (2d10)[*8*] 
extra (2d10)[*8*] on crit

----------


## MrAbdiel

Has anyone else noticed that at this time of year, you can say post tomorrow and then screw up your time management anyway?

Apologies.  Post tomorrow, tomorrow.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oh yes, there will be issues if I don't finally actually get several things sent off in the post tomorrow!

----------


## JbeJ275

Let's get this started: (1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## Cavir

> Let's get this started: (1d20+2)[*4*]


Decided to be a spectator eh?  :Small Big Grin: 

Init: (1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## JbeJ275

> Decided to be a spectator eh? 
> 
> Init: [roll0]


I decided to let other people get this started while I hold up a shield generator.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I posted, g-

Oh, I see you already noticed.  Well.  Have at you.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Initiative for O'Hara: (1d20+2)[*14*]

Jukebox (1d20+4)[*13*]

Ordo (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Where are the fuel tanks for the flammenwerfer on the truck, or are they out of view

----------


## MrAbdiel

There's a thick hose that runs to the domed rear of the vehicle; the tanks are probably stored in the 'trunk'.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Alright, how far away would the truck be when it got around the corner

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Alright, how far away would the truck be when it got around the corner


Fifty feet away when it becomes visable.  You can let it come as close as forty feet; after that, it'll be pulling up alongside the bunker and probably causing hot havoc for your friends.




> The maneuvers (PHB p 74) talk about using superiority dice with weapon attacks. Does that include ranged weapons? I have Commander's Strike, Precision Attack, and Rally.


Commanders strike: Yes.  You just forgo one of your attacks, and spend it ordering someone else to take an attack, ranged or melee as you prefer.

Precision Attack: Yes.  Before or after you attack, you can throw in your superiority dice to add some precision.  Ranged or Melee.

Rally: Requires no attack at all.  Costs bonus action, and the die is rolled and added with your Cha Mod as temp HP to a target of your choice.

So you're set to be pretty versatile.  There are some manoeuvres that are melee exclusive - Riposte, Sweeping Attack, I think - but not many.  :)

----------


## Continental Op

Hopefully both of Wolf's attacks hit the gunner.  If not, he would spend a superiority die on Precision Attack to hit.  

Assuming both attacks hit, if the gunner is still alive, Wolf would use Distracting Attack to cause (1d8)[*5*] extra damage and give advantage to the next attack on the gunner.  

Novabomb, I think Gabe can move and attack this round, if the AA gun is only 50' from the bunker.  Hopefully with advantage if the gunner is still alive.  :)

----------


## MrAbdiel

I have posted for everyone but the Ramp scene with Bathory and Gamble!

Just wanted to give the LT a chance to articulate a particular action of she wanted; I'll post for there tomorrow, too.  I know it's a little complex right now - we've functionally got four scenes over two threads, with three different initiative trackers between them.  But it's _all player's turns except Gamble's_ right now.  When the LT acts, the goons on the Ramp will attack again, and it'll be Team Ramp's right to strike again.

Edit:  I took Gabriel's action to be a turn trying to hide - but a Natural 1'll do that to you!

----------


## Continental Op

Rolling for the grenade  
Wolf's Dex save: (1d20+4)[*11*] 
and damage in case the save fails: (3d6)[*6*] fire and (3d6)[*11*] thunder

----------


## JbeJ275

Forgot to roll for shielding in the IC (1d8+5)[*10*]

----------


## Awful

perception: (1d20+1)[*8*]

(1d4+1)[*4*] HP from the ring's stored Healing Word as a BA

Tossing a grenade angled to where the goliath woman is for (3d6)[*12*] pierce and (3d6)[*12*] fire. A little overkill, maybe, but this fight is pretty knifeedge.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Don't threaten Doc's squad with ludicrous weapons!

Crits for normal damage (1d6)[*1*] and the sneak attack if the stealth roll worked (3d6)[*9*].

----------


## JbeJ275

Much as Id love to keep firing. What I call my Hellfire Rifle is technically me casting fire bolt through an arcane firearm spell focus (an artificer class feature).

Does Commanders strike allow me to cast a cantrip if that cantrip takes the form of a weapon attack?

EDIT: You know what I'll roll now and the Gm can choose whether or not to declare it invalid based on their reading of the rules when the time comes for the next post.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Technically, no; Commander's strike is trigged by the Attack Action, and permits a Weapon Attack.  Since Firebolt is technically a spell attack, it doesn't qualify.  It breaks down because a Cantrip is designed to pack comparable damage to another classes' whole attack action.  Thus, a fighter at level 5 with, say, a halberd makes two attacks each dealing 1d10+str damage; and a caster flinging a cantrip makes one attack that deals 2d10 damage.  But commander's strike permits a single attack, not the attack action; so the same fighter would make a single 1d10+str strike while a caster could spit out a 2d10 attack.  It's pretty even at that point (though I think the design is meant to favor the commander selecting martial types); but once you get to level 11, the fighter is still making a 1d10+str strike, while the caster is throwing a 3d10 firebolt.

So the answer is technically _no_.  But under the unique circumstances of this game, I'm inclined to say _yes_, with the asterisk that _a cantrip 'reskinned' as a weapon is valid for effects that are asking for weapon attacks, but they when cast in this way they never treat the caster level as higher than 5._

Sound good?

----------


## JbeJ275

> Technically, no; Commander's strike is trigged by the Attack Action, and permits a Weapon Attack.  Since Firebolt is technically a spell attack, it doesn't qualify.  It breaks down because a Cantrip is designed to pack comparable damage to another classes' whole attack action.  Thus, a fighter at level 5 with, say, a halberd makes two attacks each dealing 1d10+str damage; and a caster flinging a cantrip makes one attack that deals 2d10 damage.  But commander's strike permits a single attack, not the attack action; so the same fighter would make a single 1d10+str strike while a caster could spit out a 2d10 attack.  It's pretty even at that point (though I think the design is meant to favor the commander selecting martial types); but once you get to level 11, the fighter is still making a 1d10+str strike, while the caster is throwing a 3d10 firebolt.
> 
> So the answer is technically _no_.  But under the unique circumstances of this game, I'm inclined to say _yes_, with the asterisk that _a cantrip 'reskinned' as a weapon is valid for effects that are asking for weapon attacks, but they when cast in this way they never treat the caster level as higher than 5._
> 
> Sound good?


That's more than fair, I've went forward with that in the IC and produced a nat 20 so total damage is going to be 21+(2d10)[*4*][*5*](9)+(1d8)[*2*]=32

----------


## Cavir

> Sir Yes Sir!!! Barks back Sal as his fingers dance over the hellfire rifle, attempting to empower and discharge it beyond it's usual rate of fire, spitting further flames at the enemies surrounding them.


Just Sgt  :Small Tongue: 

Nice shot!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Without too much joy to deflate a crit... Was Sal shooting at the invisible assailant attacking the commander, or at the faerie fired goon behind?  Because the former you're attacking with Disadvantage; the latter with Advantage!

----------


## JbeJ275

I was trying to hit the faire fired goon.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh.

Oh, well.

Then he's boned.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Posted!  The scene on top of the cliff has gotten a LOT more complicated!  The scene in the tunnels less so!  The scene on the ramp remains as is, since they're on their own initiative tracker, I can wait for Gamble and Bathory to take actions.

So it's EVERYONE's turn once again!

Gamble and Bathory, you probably witness the dragon fly overhead and perch on a bunker above you, on the cliff wall,  thankfully, it's focus is inland, not down towards you!

----------


## Cavir

Did Xilo stab the Stalker?




> Knowledge: Arcana DC 13, free to roll.


Need to be trained for it?

----------


## JbeJ275

Construct is down to 15 HP. Did I hit the invisible enemy with the attack on my turn?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh!  I had assumed both shots were against the faerie fired target.  You did hit it! I'll amend the post to reflect it.

Also, I am grieved by my honesty, the Construct benefits from its own _bloody_ shield, so it's probably unharmed.

And alas, yes; training required, for the Arcana!

----------


## Continental Op

Rolling for the dragon's fear effect: (1d20+2)[*18*]

And a question: would Wolf have any idea how to aim and fire the AA gun?  I am pretty sure that is not covered in basic, but I have no idea how easy or complicated it is...

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Fear Save: (1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

He wouldn't know how to load it, how to repair it, or much of its technical specification.  But aiming it and depressing the 'triggers', the activation panels on the sides of the traversal grip, is intuitive enough.  There's a crank on one side to alter the tilt up and down, and a larger crank to rotate the entire emplacement.  Both these cranks are usually manned by a second member of the firing team.  But the gun itself as a certain amount of manual side to side and up-down traverse.  And since it was aiming at a ground target anyway, presumably loaded, I'll say go for it.  Consider yourself proficient and, because it's four barrels firing at once to maximize the likelihood of contact, have advantage.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Scaring this thing off with the AA gun is probably  the best chance we've got, good luck Wolf! Hopping into that flamethrower turret might also help. Is that possible with tbr truck moving?

Fear save with advantage (1d20+2)[*5*] or (1d20+2)[*10*]

Edit: well I am one scared little halfling. I assume I'm  able to see it whilst standing in the doorway? Can I run over to patch up Wolf with my inspiration without getting closer to it?

----------


## MrAbdiel

You can see it looming above you.  Running over to Wolf is getting further away from it, so that's fine!

----------


## JbeJ275

Knowledge Arcana or the thing in the tunnels:

(1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## Continental Op

> Can I run over to patch up Wolf with my inspiration without getting closer to it?


Waistcoatwill, I appreciate the thought, but Wolf had a bunch of temporary HP from his beasthide shift, so he is actually barely injured right now.  Of course, that might change once he pisses off this dragon.

----------


## Continental Op

Using a superiority die to add Precision Attack to the AA gun attack.  So this adds (1d8)[*4*] to his 16 to hit.

----------


## Novabomb

Dex Save: (1d20+7)[*22*]
Wis Save: (1d20+2)[*12*]

Question:
The anti tank mine, does it need to be planted in the ground to do its thing?  I was considering using the spell "catapult" to drive it into the dragon.
(This is a situation that definitely calls for anti-material measures)

----------


## Waistcoatwill

No problem, was just keen to spread my inspiration around for this big fight. I'll hold off for now and just toss a grenade.

Piercing (3d6)[*14*]
Fire (3d6)[*13*]

DC13 Dexterity save from the oversized lizard.

----------


## stanleyindraven

how far are we from the edge of the cliff face? also, can i activate the behir mine and toss it at someone? this ought to be a solid fun one.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> how far are we from the edge of the cliff face? also, can i activate the behir mine and toss it at someone? this ought to be a solid fun one.


Youre on a ramp flush against the cliff face, about 10 ft of troll between you and the stone.  But Im afraid the Behir isnt a throwable weapon; after its armed, its set off by specific downward pressure from a pretty high minimum weight.

----------


## Novabomb

> Youre on a ramp flush against the cliff face, about 10 ft of troll between you and the stone.  But Im afraid the Behir isnt a throwable weapon; after its armed, its set off by specific downward pressure from a pretty high minimum weight.


I understand that for throwing, but what about under influence of the catapult spell?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I understand that for throwing, but what about under influence of the catapult spell?


Nice try!  But no, Behir mines aren't made for throwing, and they're made specifically to avoid going off under anything less than being run over by a vehicle.  I'd let Telekinesis set it off, not that that helps.  But a Behir's got to be run over by something heavy!

Updates tomorrow!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Hmm...now to slight of hand it under the wyrm and get it to go prone. Explosive whoopee cushion anyone?

----------


## Continental Op

"Sit, Boo Boo, sit!  Good dragon."

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oop - Sorry Cavir, I missed that note earlier.  That attack from the previous round missed- striking the invisible target meant that I had to take the 9, which ain't gonna hit much at all.  As for the next attacks, there's no flanking in 5e, not officially, so there's no advantage from that.  But you DO have advantage because the stalker is under the affect of Faerie Fire!  So all good.

I'll give those who haven't posted this round a couple of hours before I resolve more turns.  I'd hate to roll people's important saves for them, if I don't have to.

----------


## JbeJ275

Just realised I forgot to roll for the shield pulse 

(1d8+5)[*13*]

----------


## Continental Op

FYI, I'm going to be out and unable to post this weekend, but back on Monday.  Happy New Year to you all; let's hope it is a good one for Echo Company.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Looks like I was just a bit too late, do you want me to just delete the post?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woops!  Party of Rogues, I assumed an action for you just before you posted.  I'll give you the benefit of my mistake - would you rather execute the remaining crewman on the wagon, or take the shot at the dragon?

Edit: Happy for you to choose, since you got the lightning breath short straw. That seems punishing enough.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Looking at my rolls Ill take out the last Kreiger on the truck, hopefully my luck improves on this Dex save, also rolling fear for the end of that turn

Dex: (1d20+7)[*19*], (1d20+7)[*10*] 
Wis: (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

I... want that to hit.  And I could MAKE it hit.  I could say that your cover doesn't count to the save since I'm sort of allowing it to reduce the possible effect.

But I'm going with the _Stealth_ being the factor that makes evading entirely possible.  And I'm willing to say you're in atleast half cover in your sniping position.  Which entitles you not only to +2 to your AC, but also your Dex saves.  So the tree you're next to is getting vaporized, but K'ral gets a +2.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Looks like Kral lives another day! Or at least 6 more seconds

----------


## Cavir

> Attack1: (1d20+7)[*14*] or (1d20+7)[*24*]
> Damage (1d8+5)[*10*]
> 
> Attack2: (1d20+7)[*10*] or (1d20+7)[*9*]
> Damage (1d8+5)[*9*]


Bardic Inspiration on the second attack, with the Note of Potential only applying to the stalker.
(1d8)[*5*]

...still have the option to add Precision Attack.  Hopefully it is enough.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oo, to answer the earlier question PartyOfRogues, Ssassten is near the dragon, but not quite within 5ft or 'adjacent' enough.  Ssassten is lying at the bottom of the trench, the dragon is on top of the bunker, so he's 5ft out of range; so no sneak attack from there!  If that would change your action, let me know.  Otherwise, I'll take that attack roll!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I keep forgetting to do fear saves after my turn.

(1d20+2)[*6*] plus halfling advantage (1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Scene updates tomorrow! :D Gitcher orders in now!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I didn't even think about trying to reload the AA gun for you, sorry about that! I'll blame the dragon fear.

----------


## stanleyindraven

sorry guys, been ill with the plague. will get caught up

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I think Wolf's AA attack might have hit the big lizard after all. He rolled a 16 + 4 from precision attack. Don't know if that changes things, might save poor Munro?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, dang!  I guess you're right.  Somehow my eyes skipped over Precision and went straight to Menacing.  Apologies, Wolf; I robbed you of a hit.  But I have a good feeling about your present plan being a path to glory anyway, so I think I'd rather push on than roll back the narrative two turns to unpick the sequence; since if you'd hit the wyrm, it certainly would have breathed on you - and not the concealed sniper who barely avoided death!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> sorry guys, been ill with the plague. will get caught up


No worries mate!  Glad to have you back!

----------


## Continental Op

> Oh, dang!  I guess you're right.  Somehow my eyes skipped over Precision and went straight to Menacing.  Apologies, Wolf; I robbed you of a hit.  But I have a good feeling about your present plan being a path to glory anyway, so I think I'd rather push on than roll back the narrative two turns to unpick the sequence; since if you'd hit the wyrm, it certainly would have breathed on you - and not the concealed sniper who barely avoided death!


No worries, that would be a lot to retcon.  Let's just say I didn't use the superiority die and keep going.

Edit: Also, any "mistake" that keeps Wolf alive works for me! ;)

----------


## Awful

I've been lamentably busy and this kinda slipped my mind; I'll try to catch up and post tomorrow (unless I've been axed, heh).

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I've been lamentably busy and this kinda slipped my mind; I'll try to catch up and post tomorrow (unless I've been axed, heh).


Welcome back, LT!  Not axed!  Youve been shooting firebolts at the troll to suppress its regeneration, whittling it down while Gamble tanks, and borne witness to the draconic attacker you saw in the air landing on the cliff above you, engaged inland.

Also, Jbe (and Cavir as relevant), feel free to make an investigation check while you riffle though pockets and seek a solution.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Forgot the fear saves again.
(1d20+2)[*16*] or (1d20+2)[*20*]

----------


## JbeJ275

> Welcome back, LT!  Not axed!  Youve been shooting firebolts at the troll to suppress its regeneration, whittling it down while Gamble tanks, and borne witness to the draconic attacker you saw in the air landing on the cliff above you, engaged inland.
> 
> Also, Jbe (and Cavir as relevant), feel free to make an investigation check while you riffle though pockets and seek a solution.


Investigation (1d20+8)[*12*]

Also gonna take a minute to cast mending on my cannon: (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## Continental Op

MrAbdiel, do those of us on the cliff know that soldiers on the beach are trying to get through to the bunker we destroyed?  

Separately, can we see other bunkers or AA guns nearby?

----------


## JbeJ275

Gonna roll to intimidate the guy in the bunker.

(1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> MrAbdiel, do those of us on the cliff know that soldiers on the beach are trying to get through to the bunker we destroyed?  
> 
> Separately, can we see other bunkers or AA guns nearby?


You'd know that soldiers on the beach are trying to get to the cliff wall the bunker is sitting on top of, by ascending the ramps, one of which is directly below the bunker!

----------


## stanleyindraven

wow, that is special, because of rage do i get advantage as a strength check or no because it is athletics?

if i get advantage here is the secondary roll (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

You DO get advantage for just that reason, and just as well! :)

Updates on all scenes tonight.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Another 2! If my healer feat doesn't apply to NPCs then the poor lizardfolk is doomed. I could also use up my inspiration if the squad don't think it's a waste?

I'm guessing this lull isn't enough for a short rest either?

Aside from that, the snipers could help out the beach team whilst Wolf and I try to clear a path to and open up the tunnel next?

----------


## Cavir

> Also, pursuant to a question I did not answer earlier, some extra equipment on a per-squad basis:
> 
> 1 set of binoculars
> 1 squad radio (a backpack unit with a mechanical radio, and a breakable compartment containing two wooden dowels, which can be broken to cast _Sending.
> _Enough ammo shared out among the squad that it's not an issue to track unless I introduce it specifically as a plot complication
> 1 detailed map of the area around Naphto beach (not marked with troop movements, which are memorized).
> 1 signal whistle (Horn of Silent Alarm)
> 
> All these items are in the possession of a squad's corporal, unless he or the Sgt divvies them out otherwise in the field.  The exception is the radio, which is always with the squad's designated radioman or radiowoman, who is the last entry on the roster in this thread for each squad.  So for 2nd Squad, it's Pvt Xu Nandreth, a sharp eyed drow lad.  For 3rd squad, it's Pvt Tristain Ordo, a shaved-headed human chap with a whole bunch of small talismans looped onto the chain with his dogtags.


I forgot about this. Ordo has a radio right? 
Does the radio only work as Sending (with 2 charges for long range msgs?) or does it work like a traditional radio too?
I didn't specify divvying out the other squad gear so John Falcon would still have the other gear, but how does the signal whistle work?

----------


## Continental Op

> Another 2! If my healer feat doesn't apply to NPCs then the poor lizardfolk is doomed. I could also use up my inspiration if the squad don't think it's a waste?
> 
> I'm guessing this lull isn't enough for a short rest either?
> 
> Aside from that, the snipers could help out the beach team whilst Wolf and I try to clear a path to and open up the tunnel next?


What about our Skyknives rings?  Could one of us use Healing Word from the ring to save Munroe?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Another 2! If my healer feat doesn't apply to NPCs then the poor lizardfolk is doomed. I could also use up my inspiration if the squad don't think it's a waste?
> 
> I'm guessing this lull isn't enough for a short rest either?
> 
> Aside from that, the snipers could help out the beach team whilst Wolf and I try to clear a path to and open up the tunnel next?


Not enough for a short rest, no; it's all go go go in the war, bay-bee.
Healer feat perfectly applicable; you have the action and the kit supply - but the medic role will be no fun without some medic rolls, so I'll add some texture to the healing to play out that wonderful 2. :D




> I forgot about this. Ordo has a radio right? 
> Does the radio only work as Sending (with 2 charges for long range msgs?) or does it work like a traditional radio too?
> I didn't specify divvying out the other squad gear so John Falcon would still have the other gear, but how does the signal whistle work?


It's a normal radio in addition to the 2 charges of message -but Ordo got unexpected dumped in the surf, so the conventional radio is fried until it can get replacement parts at a field supply area.




> What about our Skyknives rings?  Could one of us use Healing Word from the ring to save Munroe?


That, too, would do so; though for the sake of the setting conceit, when someone is "dying" I'm gonna often enough force medicine rolls to see how cleanly and successfully the healing takes.  But the spell will not be wasted, and they'll survive.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Awesome stuff, I love the impact of the medicine rolls, even if Doc is a bit "cut up" about the results of the last one. It seems to be helping him clear the rubble though, silver lining!

Do we want to let some rope down for our pals on the ramp? I'm sure they did loads of rope climbing in basic, shock horror it might prove useful!

----------


## Cavir

> With the call from the Sarge, Salamir steps back from where he was looking at the hatch, he'd been considering if there was any hope of pushing through it with the right shields, wards and other spells but fiddling with this mechanism seemed better for his health. He then started looking over the mechanisms of the key, button and bench, examining where any wires below ran from the button mechanism to have a better guess as to the function of the button, and then trying to so so carefully pry the key out of the lock.


I was more thinking getting the key / lock assembly to turn since the key is already in place. Don't have to worry about the pins being right.

----------


## JbeJ275

> I was more thinking getting the key / lock assembly to turn since the key is already in place. Don't have to worry about the pins being right.


But we already snapped off the thing that turning it would have unlocked? Thats like unlocking a door after its been blown off its hinges right? Or am I misunderstanding something?

Also do we press the button now?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> But we already snapped off the thing that turning it would have unlocked? Thats like unlocking a door after its been blown off its hinges right? Or am I misunderstanding something?
> 
> Also do we press the button now?


It might not have been clear if it was a "turn key, press button" activation situation or not; but with Sal's inspection, it is definately clear that was just the key for the cover, and the guy was being a naive desk jockey by assuming that would stop anyone.

----------


## Cavir

> I forgot about this. Ordo has a radio right?
> Does the radio only work as Sending (with 2 charges for long range msgs?) or does it work like a traditional radio too?





> It's a normal radio in addition to the 2 charges of message -but Ordo got unexpected dumped in the surf, so the conventional radio is fried until it can get replacement parts at a field supply area.


Do we have specific command contacts for the Sendings? We have Intel that is critical for the beach invasion (monovision and invis stalkers in underground tunnels, magical shoulder patches).

----------


## MrAbdiel

Radio operators are familiarized with their opposite numbers all up the chain of command to enable such Messaging, yes!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

@Awful, the hatch still has a bunch of rubble on top and won't open fully. Do you want Doc to clear off the remaining rubble?

----------


## Awful

> @Awful, the hatch still has a bunch of rubble on top and won't open fully. Do you want Doc to clear off the remaining rubble?


Ah, right.
Yeah, I figure so: if it's the skyknives underground, then they can come out; if it's kriegers, we can stop them from popping up behind us later and causing problems.

----------


## MrAbdiel

For some meta-clarity - the hatch on the top of the cliff, the one in the bunker, has unlocked mysteriously - but it's not the hatch the Skyknives in the tunnel are climbing up!  That one leads to the foot of the cliff, with the wrecked Flammenwagon, right below the ramp with the now shredded machine gun nests, which is right below the rope thrown down from the bunker!

----------


## JbeJ275

So how long is the run up the ramp from the hatch to the bottom of the thrown rope?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> So how long is the run up the ramp from the hatch to the bottom of the thrown rope?


Well, it's about a thirty foot run to the foot of the cliff; but then you're only at the bottom of the thing.  If you can get up to the ramp (either by running up along the beach for a hundred feet and then up the slope of the ramp another hundred feet) or by finding some other way to navigate the  immediate vertical 70ft of lower cliff, then you'd be able to fairly handilly scramble up the rope that's been thrown down from the very top of the cliff, above the ramp, where the bunker ruins and the rest of the squad is.

So your choices are basically straight ahead a short thirty feet, and some kind of rough climb or magical shenanigan to scale the 70ft to the ramp, or else you have about 200ft of running left and then right to get to the same place without climbing.  Luckilly, none of that is over mines- as far as you know.  But it would be wildly hazardous to the Kreiger's own forces to mine space that close to their operation.

----------


## JbeJ275

Hmmmm, I might change my action to yelling for a longer rope with thaumaturgy then. Or message if anyone has it to aid discretion.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I permit this edit!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Welp, looks like hiding behind a hatch makes it tricky to shift rocks quickly.

----------


## stanleyindraven

sorry guys, about to post in new thread, just been overwhelmed with real life.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

> sorry guys, about to post in new thread, just been overwhelmed with real life.


The real world is always frustratingly less fantastic than fantasy worlds*! Hope things are improving!

*with some grimdark exceptions, I'm so glad Joe Abercrombie didn't create our world!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> The real world is always frustratingly less fantastic than fantasy worlds*! Hope things are improving!
> 
> *with some grimdark exceptions, I'm so glad Joe Abercrombie didn't create our world!


Boy howdy.  Logan Nine-Fingers can barely cope, and he's like Conan on meth.


Sorry for really slow posting on my end, guys!  You've made a great push and I've been trying to web-weave everything back together, but also real life yada-yadahas diminished my time; and when that happens, I end up posting in the threads where I know what I'm doing a little better, and the oddball experimental ones like this story gets shafted.  We're not forgotten!  Will nudge the scene along tonight when I get home after Spider-man related nonsense.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

He IS a menace! I should have believed JJJ before!

----------


## Cavir

> ...the oddball experimental ones like this story


Say what you want about your own work but I'm quite enjoying it!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, I've got the COVID; but I managed to post!  Everyone should be together in "Best Laid Plans" now.  I decided to fast track the climbing part rather than force rolls because, honestly, the Kreigers don't have that much weaponry pointing back at their own defenses, and with Salamir's wonderful little shield, you're unlikely to be overwhelmed during the climb.  But I tried to make the scene more dynamic anyway!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Wow, definite purple heart for you! Take it easy though, recuperating is more important than us! The stirring victory stuff is great, almost makes up for the wonderfully heart-wrenching moments!

I think Doc patched up everyone from the cliff crew after our hard landing but he can still heal anyone who was on the beach before he needs a short rest. I'll tick off a med kit use for whoever rolls (I've got loads and can always loot your corpses for more later).

----------


## JbeJ275

Agreed vis a vis covid. Get your rest. It's important. 

Also, everyone who doesn't current have temp HP can take a 13 Temp HP shield if we have a minute for it to cycle through rolls, or (1d8+5)[*10*] Temp HP if we're in a rush.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Totally forgot, if anyone is properly banged up Doc can use his inspiration to let one person heal with their own hit dice as per a short rest.

Edit: That's very kind Cavir, cheers!

----------


## Awful

Before I post, coupla questions. How much do we know about the defences? How many would we need to crack before the troops are able to make a beachhead? 

Is there anything blocking us from going to the main objective now? The impression I'm getting suggests there's just woods in the way, but wasn't there a wall or something?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Before I post, coupla questions. How much do we know about the defences? How many would we need to crack before the troops are able to make a beachhead? 
> 
> Is there anything blocking us from going to the main objective now? The impression I'm getting suggests there's just woods in the way, but wasn't there a wall or something?


Sure, happy to clarify.  Its a lot to try to convey without a literal army briefing!

Your objective is the theoretically active Kreigsheild support magi, the little nerds who are piping their arcane power to the Kreigshield archmagi who are deflecting their bombardments from wherever they are hiding personally.  Pull the plug and the shields should fall; shields down, the allied fleet should be able to soften up the Defiant Wall enough for a few break throughs and the Kreigers will likely turn tail.

The problem is you were blown massively off drop.  The location for your primary targets was supposed to be marked by advanced teams, but thats fallen through as well.  Past that line of woods is a few mile of inland trek, and then those bloody Kreig druids who whipped up the winds to ruin your drop; and past them, hardened facilities containing the Kreigshield support magi.  So you might head that way; but its an objective well detached from the beach landing.  You were never supposed to be here.

Now that youre on top of the Defiant Wall together, you have the manpower to rush another couple of bunkers and AA emplacements, but not enough to change the outcome of the battle. You need the big guns to do that; not to mention theres a hundred thousand Vulters out here, and most of a pissed off dragon.  So tactically, your platoon does not have a conspicuous, realistic capacity to turn the tide.

What _conspicuous_ is that in the course of your separation, one part of the platoon hit a button that, a little conference and passive investigation/speculation will discover, seems to have unlocked the hatch all the way up at the top of the wall where you are now.  Why thre Kreigers would have an isolated trigger for that particular hatch is a mystery, but it must be important to them.

Does that all make sense?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I'm getting all excited! If he somehow runs out of med kits he's got fast enough hands to rifle a downed person's pockets for spares and yo-yo heal them in a single round.

----------


## JbeJ275

Sadly Im down inspiration from cracking the hatch earlier but if re-inspired by a leader I could get us through this immediately.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Sadly Im down inspiration from cracking the hatch earlier but if re-inspired by a leader I could get us through this immediately.


Indeed you could. ;)

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Would Doc be able to assist Sal in an investigation check for traps and to see if the door could be amenable to Thieves tools?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Absolutely!

----------


## Novabomb

We do not start with Inspiration right?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

No, it gets awarded during combat. I have inspiration but it'll waste the heal if I use it now and it will go to a random person rather than someone specific.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I did, however, forget to give inspiration to dragon-fight squad!  So boys who were there for the clifftop fight can have an inspiration.

----------


## Novabomb

Cool, in that case Gabriel will use his on the door. (Hes an engineer archtype as well)

----------


## Awful

I've been busy over the past few days; I'll post tomorrow.

----------


## Cavir

> Cool, in that case Gabriel will use his on the door. (Hes an engineer archtype as well)


Was going to use my Inspiration, but it's covered now. I'm getting Inspired IRL with the creative ideas IC  :Small Smile:

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Nice one Novabomb!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright, tomorrow Pvt Gabriel is going to pop this door - anyone who wants to make any preparations, nows the time!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Not really worth an IC post, but Doc will edge to the back of the group. Both in case Ginger gets carried away and so that he's hopefully not the first in the line of fire and still up to heal folks.

----------


## MrAbdiel

M'okay!  Post coming this time tomorrow, since I gotta get sleepin' for work tomorrow right now.  But feel free to make my life easier by *rolling initiative* right now.  I'll do what I've done before - people who beat the enemy score get to go, then the enemy, then we can start going back and forth with good-guys-bad-guys.

And the enemy's score is (1d20+1)[*18*].  They may, or may not, be surprised.  We'll see.

----------


## Cavir

Xilo init: (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Sal: (1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Kral Initiative: (1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Doc initiative (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## Continental Op

Wolf int: (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## Novabomb

Gabriel Init (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Im a strong advocate for filling that room with grenades

----------


## MrAbdiel

I think K'Ral is the only one with high initiative right now; so as it stands, he's the only one who will get a chance to see what's in the room and react to it, rather than just see it, or take cover behind the smoke and not see it until the enemy acts.

----------


## Continental Op

Unless there were orders to the contrary, Wolf's "plan" would be to charge into the smoke and attack the Kriegers before they can figure out what is going on.  After all, it worked in the bunker (nevermind that the bunker door was opened silently...).    

I am posting this here, because Wolf's initiative is too low to act now.  If you want me to make an IC post, just let me know.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Here's fine!

Basically, the situation is that whatever is in that room is surprised long enough for everyone to take one round, either moving to clear past the smoke, or getting ready waiting for it to clear.  Next turn, K'ral will act because he's greased lightning, then the bad guys... then everyone else, come what may.  I'll assume everyone takes reasonably sensible actions - if they emerge from the smoke and there's a low wall they'll take cover, for example.  But the choice is either roll the dice and rush, or play it cool and wait.

----------


## Continental Op

Sounds good!  Wolf is definitely a rusher, and hopefully not the only one.  But I do have another character concept in mind, whenever the inevitable eventually happens.  :)

Edit: I picture it working out about as well for Wolf as it did for Han: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raF9wfPxir8

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Stealth check for Doc (1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## Novabomb

Question: If the choice is predicated upon the smoke clearing, is there a reason I could not take this opportunity to cast silent image to make it look like the smoke is not clearing?

----------


## Cavir

I'm a little late to the game. Training SOP would be to toss explosives first then rush in. We had plenty of time while they dealt with the door to prep a couple of weasels, throwing them forward and to either side once the door opens. The door exploding suddenly could be enough to slow their response. Maybe they even had their weapons set aside expecting safety.

----------


## MrAbdiel

If you want to stay back and throw bombs, thats something you can do.  Without knowing the conditions on the other side of the door, you dont know what youre bombing; and weasels are shaped charges, not room clearing frags, so not ideal for this purpose.  But you can do it!

I will assume anything is thrown before anyone moves into the room, and that your squad is not dopey enough to run into their own explosives.  But with a blind room ahead, theres a risk involved.  Perhaps a calculated one.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

A grenades, breaching team bum rush, illusory cover combo sounds really cool! Doc will abstain fron lobbing grenades but anyone can grab his last one if they wish.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Apologies fir the double post. Is anyone other than Cavir going for grenade lobbing?

----------


## MrAbdiel

To follow suit with the sergeant, Ordo and O'Hara will chuck their remainders!

----------


## JbeJ275

So do we get actions beyond the duck and cover stuff? Im probably ducking and dodging either way I just wanted to be sure.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'll let folks have a prepared action to yeet a grenade into the smoke if they want.  Then their 'true' action for the first turn is either charging through the smoke blindly, or hunkering to the side waiting for something to shoot at.

Since we're using the magic of turn based combat, it's normally impossible to co-ordinate movement and grenade throwing across a large group; but I'm handwaving that away for the breach.

----------


## Awful

I'm sorry, but with how busy things currently are with me, I can't (as you might have noticed, heh) maintain any sort of posting schedule, so I suppose I should formally drop this.

----------


## Cavir

Sorry to hear that Awful. Good luck.




> I'll let folks have a prepared action to yeet a grenade into the smoke if they want. Then their 'true' action for the first turn is either charging through the smoke blindly, or hunkering to the side waiting for something to shoot at.


Sounds good to me. Tossing my grenade. My init is otherwise after the enemy.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

That's a shame Awful, I hope things get less hectic soon.

----------


## Cavir

Kral just used Inspiration. Who else doesn't have it? Xilo (and LT?) can give it to 2-3 people each.




> weasels are shaped charges, not room clearing frags


Out of frags... weasel good enough to deal with the area of the Kriegsoldats? We're probably out of range for it, but a move+throw should do it.

What's the spacing of the magi and two officers? I still have a Fog Cloud left (20' radius). I imagine it's a bit hard to manage the battle (or us) if the magi can't see beyond his arms length.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Doc did flag up that he had a grenade left and is always happy to be rid of the horrible things in case that helps. I realise the offer of letting someone else take it wasn't IC, but they have all trained together so maybe it doesn't need to be said explicitly?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Big post up, all the bad guys acted.  Looks like K'ral and everyone in the corridor have some saves to make!
*
Re:Awful:* Sorry to hear it.  I'll autopilot Bathory with respect.  If at some point you decide you want to rejoin, feel free to do so!  But you gotta do what you gotta do. :)

Re: Tactical questions:

Happy for that last frag to be in someone's hot little hands, transferred before the combat.

The soldiers are dispersed and in heavy cover just like you, so a frag isn't going to catch a whole squad.  Weasels are plastic explosives, designed for destruction of materiel and sabotaging vehicles and machinery, so setting them to throw is like rigging a stick of C4 with a short timer and chucking it.  It can be done - but it's not made for the task like a grenade is.  Bigger boom, no integrated fragmentation, likely to cause more destruction of property, disruption and smoke in the room.  But if that's something the squad would have prepped to do, I'm happy to retro-permit it.

The Kreigshielder is at the back of the room 90ft away, taking a knee on the platform; his offsider casters are about 25 ft to his left and right, about 10ft forward, at the edge of the raised ground.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Wisdom Save (Disadvantage, DC 14)
(1d20+3)[*9*] 
(1d20+3)[*16*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Wisdom save vs pinning. I'm going to assume the frightened advantage from halfling applies, let me know if it doesn't.

(1d20+2)[*21*] or (1d20+2)[*18*]

Any saves against the gas or is that in the spoiler tag? Depending on pinnedness we might not be able to move into the room.

----------


## Continental Op

Just making sure, those of us in the room (besides K'ral) do not need to roll for suppression, right?  We can act as normal?  

And how does it work if Wolf tries to pin the pinners?  :) Can he try to pin both groups of soldiers, or are they too far away from each other?  

Thanks.

----------


## JbeJ275

Will Save Vs Pinning: (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Also I misread where the cloudkill was. DC 20: (1d20+4)[*7*]

EDIT: I think I have to go back as I'm frightened so can't move forward out of the smoke but can't kill the people shooting me because only those who rushed into the room can target the people in the room? My construct is immune to poison damage though so it can stay where it is and keep shielding people. It theoretically also has to save against pinning to actually advance though nd has a +0.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Wisdom save vs pinning. I'm going to assume the frightened advantage from halfling applies, let me know if it doesn't.
> 
> [roll0] or [roll1]
> 
> Any saves against the gas or is that in the spoiler tag? Depending on pinnedness we might not be able to move into the room.


Its definitely an applicable fear save.  The gas save is dc20 for half. You can feel free to read all spoilertags that arent specifically denied you; its just a neat way of ordering information and separating elements of a post!




> Just making sure, those of us in the room (besides K'ral) do not need to roll for suppression, right?  We can act as normal?  
> 
> And how does it work if Wolf tries to pin the pinners?  :) Can he try to pin both groups of soldiers, or are they too far away from each other?  
> 
> Thanks.


Thats right, Kral is being specifically targeted (thus disadvantage on his pinning save) and the rest who rushes the smoke are not pinned!

Its entirely possible to have two characters or groups  pinning each other.  If you want to pin an individual soldier, you can declare that as an action.  Pinning whole groups is sort of reserved for machine gunners, though - part of that heavy support role!  But a squad could devote several of its number to pinning enemies to reduce the enemy threat profile while others move up or attack, for example.  But (to make it up on the fly) as an action, declare you are suppressing an enemy; and they, and anyone within 5ft of them, has to pass a wisdom save equal to 10+your proficiency + your attack stat, usually dex.




> Also I misread where the cloudkill was. DC 20: [roll0]
> 
> EDIT: I think I have to go back as I'm frightened so can't move forward out of the smoke but can't kill the people shooting me because only those who rushed into the room can target the people in the room? My construct is immune to poison damage though so it can stay where it is and keep shielding people. It theoretically also has to save against pinning to actually advance though nd has a +0.


Thats certainly the enemys desire.  Thought elements of the group may have inspirational mechanisms to get rid of pinning!

----------


## Cavir

> All guns! Shield cover from twenty-two through forty-four is down, duration unknown! Concentrate fire for effect!


Poor beach grunts- they see us skyknives clear a path to the top so they start to rush it. Suddenly every allied ship is targeting that spot  :Small Eek: 




> The soldiers are dispersed and in heavy cover just like you, so a frag isn't going to catch a whole squad. Weasels are plastic explosives, designed for destruction of materiel and sabotaging vehicles and machinery, so setting them to throw is like rigging a stick of C4 with a short timer and chucking it. It can be done - but it's not made for the task like a grenade is. Bigger boom, no integrated fragmentation, likely to cause more destruction of property, disruption and smoke in the room.


I'm more thinking concussive force. Police use grenade flash-bangs to stun before entering a room. Artillery kills mostly through concussion. Even firecrackers can do that.The weasel would have a lot more bang than a grenade and would more than make up for the lack of fragments, plus a larger stunning effect. An enclosed room like that might be bad news (to varying degrees) for everyone in/near the room. There I go thinking reality again  :Small Wink: 




> Remember unless otherwise notified, you're entitled to have grabbed 3/4 (+5AC) cover
> Direct Suppression on K'ral: Make a DC 14 Wisdom Save with disadvantage, or be Pinned!


Did he get to the same cover we did before firing? If so he'd be unpinned pretty quickly.




> the other's casting swiftly erect a confined, vertical rush of wind between the platform and the rest of the room.


AFB right now but I think Fog Cloud has 120' range. If we target the center of the stage it will it just get blown away immediately? Xilo has to get the troops moving so may not have time for the weasel or spell.

EDIT: Assuming we are facing north as we enter? This is to clarify which relative way Ginger went when going east for cover. 
So: first enemy group to our 10, then to their 2 (our 11 or 12) is another enemy group, Ginger is off to our 3?

EDIT2: Still need to know who is down on Inspiration. LT and I can grant it to two people each but assuming I can't do so to people I can't see (in the mustard gas).

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Here goes nothing then, banned gas weapons are a great way to tick off the pacifist medic though!

(1d20+1)[*19*]

Edit: So close!

I'm going to hold off on Doc acting in case he needs to get anyone back on their feet.

Edit 2: Can a pinned creature be pulled out of the smoke, even if they can't/won't move themselves?

Edur 3: I think Sal and O'Hara don't have inspiration and K'ral just used his.

----------


## Continental Op

> Its entirely possible to have two characters or groups  pinning each other.  If you want to pin an individual soldier, you can declare that as an action.  Pinning whole groups is sort of reserved for machine gunners, though - part of that heavy support role!  But a squad could devote several of its number to pinning enemies to reduce the enemy threat profile while others move up or attack, for example.  But (to make it up on the fly) as an action, declare you are suppressing an enemy; and they, and anyone within 5ft of them, has to pass a wisdom save equal to 10+your proficiency + your attack stat, usually dex.


That is what I was thinking, as heavy support Wolf would use his inspiration to pin everyone in a 100' cone.  My main goal was to interrupt the guy suppressing the hallway so the team could move into the room.  But I just re-read the pinning rules, and it may not be worth it here.  If they already have cover, does Wolf's "pinning" automatically cease?  Could he suppress the machinegunner(s) in turn, and would that make a difference?  If suppressing wouldn't help, I am thinking it may be better just to attack the gunners and try to take them out.  

Sorry if I am bogging this down with all these questions, just trying to figure out the new rules and help the team as much as possible.  

Oh, and Cavir, I am guessing that wind wall the mages conjured would stop fog cloud and all ranged attacks.  I think someone needs to rush and try to engage them in hand-to-hand combat as soon as possible.

----------


## Cavir

I figured the wind wall would stop bullets but it's just a wall of air, not covering the whole stage area. I was curious if it would work if the fog effect is centered on the stage past the wall. Your pinning question relates to mine about K'ral. 

Inspiration- I didn't know O'Hara was out too. That's why I had requested people letting me know. That's at least 2 ppl in the room without it (O'Hara and K'ral). Maybe the LT can handle that. I was playing it that I can't see that the people in the smoke are pinned.

Wolf pinning most of the enemy with a large cone would be awesome.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I haven't seen Heavenblade post in the thread in quite a while to be fair. Conjuring fog cloud behind the wall sounds like a thing that should work. I assume an attack cantrip or fireball etc. can get through as well right?

Assuming that no-one is down after the gas attack, Doc will probably try to drag the pinned Sal forward out of the gas. Does that sound sensible? He could use an action to Grapple and bonus to dash to get a normal move of 25' forwards dragging him.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Doc's rolls because I'm stupid and have too many tabs open on my phone.

Perception check if required to spot any downed allies in the gas. (1d20+5)[*18*]

He'll attempt to grapple then drag any pinned folk he stumbles upon out of the gas (using his bones action to dash and get them  oth 25ft forwards).

If no-one needs help he'll dash through the gas, find cover and hide. (1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Poor beach grunts- they see us skyknives clear a path to the top so they start to rush it. Suddenly every allied ship is targeting that spot 
> 
> 
> I'm more thinking concussive force. Police use grenade flash-bangs to stun before entering a room. Artillery kills mostly through concussion. Even firecrackers can do that.The weasel would have a lot more bang than a grenade and would more than make up for the lack of fragments, plus a larger stunning effect. An enclosed room like that might be bad news (to varying degrees) for everyone in/near the room. There I go thinking reality again 
> 
> 
> Did he get to the same cover we did before firing? If so he'd be unpinned pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> ...


I had Bathory answer IC about the fog cloud.  Technically you're facing East as you enter, but from a traditional D&D Map view, I think Ginger means to be breaking right, which is technically south.  Let's say right; off to your 3.  Also, Xilo, technically Gamble has granted you inspiration with his Shocktrooper kill this turn.  Since your own use of Inspiration was delayed because of people (including myself) needing to supply info about who could use inspiration, I'm happy to let that little boon stack on top of your existing inspiration, so long as you discharge one of them in your next action.




> Here goes nothing then, banned gas weapons are a great way to tick off the pacifist medic though!
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> Edit: So close!
> 
> I'm going to hold off on Doc acting in case he needs to get anyone back on their feet.
> 
> Edit 2: Can a pinned creature be pulled out of the smoke, even if they can't/won't move themselves?
> ...


Sorry Doc!  Can't heal what you can't see!  And I think a pinned creature would fight you trying to move them closer to the source of their fear, I'm afraid.  You might have to see if Sal and the NPC's emerge from the mustard gas on their own!




> That is what I was thinking, as heavy support Wolf would use his inspiration to pin everyone in a 100' cone.  My main goal was to interrupt the guy suppressing the hallway so the team could move into the room.  But I just re-read the pinning rules, and it may not be worth it here.  If they already have cover, does Wolf's "pinning" automatically cease?  Could he suppress the machinegunner(s) in turn, and would that make a difference?  If suppressing wouldn't help, I am thinking it may be better just to attack the gunners and try to take them out.  
> 
> Sorry if I am bogging this down with all these questions, just trying to figure out the new rules and help the team as much as possible.  
> 
> Oh, and Cavir, I am guessing that wind wall the mages conjured would stop fog cloud and all ranged attacks.  I think someone needs to rush and try to engage them in hand-to-hand combat as soon as possible.


Questions are all good!  I went ahead and described you doing the pinning thing!  But in detail: Being in cover while you're pinned means you can _stand_ but does not unpin you.  If you are pinned and not in cover, you have to throw yourself prone until you crawl into cover, at which point you can stand.  So Wolf's pinning is perfectly effective against the folks in cover!  I don't think the rules as I wrote them suggest that being pinned impacts your ability to pin, but that does seem weird.  Perhaps being pinned means people have advantage against pinning effects you, yourself, are trying to incur - it's hard to pop up to suppress when you are yourself suppressed!




> I figured the wind wall would stop bullets but it's just a wall of air, not covering the whole stage area. I was curious if it would work if the fog effect is centered on the stage past the wall. Your pinning question relates to mine about K'ral. 
> 
> Inspiration- I didn't know O'Hara was out too. That's why I had requested people letting me know. That's at least 2 ppl in the room without it (O'Hara and K'ral). Maybe the LT can handle that. I was playing it that I can't see that the people in the smoke are pinned.
> 
> Wolf pinning most of the enemy with a large cone would be awesome.


Yeah, Heavensblade hasn't posted in quite a while.  I've been puppeteering him, but he's slated for reassignment after the mission.  Gamble, incidentally, just spent his inspiration, so could use a top-up if you've no better targets.  I'm giving his player the benefit of assuming he'll be back to resume control during this fight!




> I haven't seen Heavenblade post in the thread in quite a while to be fair. Conjuring fog cloud behind the wall sounds like a thing that should work. I assume an attack cantrip or fireball etc. can get through as well right?
> 
> Assuming that no-one is down after the gas attack, Doc will probably try to drag the pinned Sal forward out of the gas. Does that sound sensible? He could use an action to Grapple and bonus to dash to get a normal move of 25' forwards dragging him.


There's no rules for windwall causing any kind of wind except the vertical expression; but I've decided that it's got to make a certain amount of vortex - wind in motion is wind in motion, after all.  And since Fog Cloud is a measly level 1 spell and Windwall is a muscular level 2, Windwall would win, and schloop up a fog cloud that was in its general vicinity.

Allied turn up!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I nearly spat out my tea reading about Xilo's inspiration,  how dare you!

So Xilo has double inspiration, Gamble used theirs, O'Hara doesn't have any. K'ral used theirs up last turn. Is that right? So if Xilo inspires two folk there will be at least one more left for inspiration if Doc uses his inspiration to heal himself?

It feels a bit naff to have Doc use it on himself but with all of the inspiration flying around hopefully he'll be able to patch up someone else again before too long and he'll certainly have a better chance of living long enough to do so.

Rolling for healing from hit dice:
(4d8+4)[*23*]

1 random ally is inspired by Doc taking a swig from his hip flask and appearing to no-sell the gas. (If minor reconning is allowed he could alternatively jury rig a gas mask and walk out of the gas essentially unharmed, which might be more inspiring).

Edit: Fair enough on the wind wall interaction. Totally happy with finding folk in the gas being impossible!

Edit 2: Are any of the casters within 10ft of the wind wall? I'm wondering if frag grenades pelted at the wall might catch them.

----------


## Continental Op

Awesome.  So can Wolf try to keep up the suppression as a full-round action, or does that require another inspiration?

----------


## Novabomb

I foresee some slight of hand dropping a grenade into some pockets in the near future.
Or alternatively the mages have something explosive on themselves already...

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I nearly spat out my tea reading about Xilo's inspiration,  how dare you!
> 
> So Xilo has double inspiration, Gamble used theirs, O'Hara doesn't have any. K'ral used theirs up last turn. Is that right? So if Xilo inspires two folk there will be at least one more left for inspiration if Doc uses his inspiration to heal himself?
> 
> It feels a bit naff to have Doc use it on himself but with all of the inspiration flying around hopefully he'll be able to patch up someone else again before too long and he'll certainly have a better chance of living long enough to do so.
> 
> Rolling for healing from hit dice:
> [roll0]
> 
> ...


The casters are both with 10 ft of the wall, but I'm inclined to raise the spectre of possibility that the shrapnel won't penetrate the wall.  If it's strong enough to turn aside bullets.

Also, _technically_, the enemy don't return fire at Wolf, and so they don't trigger Doc's overwatch crit.  Which I feel bad about.  But also it means he gets to be a pacifist for another round? :/  Plenty of medicine required this round, though.




> Awesome.  So can Wolf try to keep up the suppression as a full-round action, or does that require another inspiration?


Maintaining suppression takes your action, but not move or bonus.  So Wolf can spray and then hustle forward.  As a rule, how much does Wolf care about hitting the enemy non-combatants in this 100 degree arc?




> I foresee some slight of hand dropping a grenade into some pockets in the near future.
> Or alternatively the mages have something explosive on themselves already...


From where Ginger is, he can't -see- grenades on them. But mischeif may still abound.  Such is the way of the hand!

----------


## Continental Op

> Maintaining suppression takes your action, but not move or bonus.  So Wolf can spray and then hustle forward.  As a rule, how much does Wolf care about hitting the enemy non-combatants in this 100 degree arc?


Thanks.  Wolf would be focused on the soldiers and not worry about the techs unless he saw they were attacking him.  And I think he would use his move action to get closer to the Shielders, but only if he can still keep both groups of soldiers in his firing arc.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I think everyone has had a dose of his normal healing at some point, so he's down to healing people on 0hp until he gets inspiration again. If Xilo and Sal are still up he might be stuck doing something wild and going through the wind wall himself.

----------


## JbeJ275

I do have some healing abilities in addition to Sparkys repeated patch jobs if theyre urgently needed. Im stuck between healing my buddy from the gas cloud crew and laying down more spellfire on the stage.

----------


## Cavir

> Dexterity Save DC 15 or take 31 lightning damage, save for half


Before the bolt: 47/51hp, 13 temp hp
(1d20+5)[*22*]

How close to the stage am I? I'm thinking of rushing to join Gamble, either helping him with the current acolyte or taking on one of the other two. _The elf leaps through the windwall. The extra lift from the spell carries him enough to turn the Kreigshielder into an expedient crash pad._

----------


## Waistcoatwill

> I do have some healing abilities in addition to Sparkys repeated patch jobs if theyre urgently needed. Im stuck between healing my buddy from the gas cloud crew and laying down more spellfire on the stage.


If you can shoot through the wall that might be good, if it falls then we can dog pile the Kriegshielder and help everyone on the beach.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Breaking the concentration of the mage holding the wind wall would allow Kral to get another guaranteed crit with his second inspiration

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Just had a thought, would Doc be able to dash up to the stage, get through the wind wall and lob his grenade at the Kriedshielder and or the acolyte holding up the wall?

The kriegshielder is a murderous war criminal and the acolyte is protecting him so that he can prolong his war crime, so I feel a break from the pacifism wouldn't be too out of character.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Didnt Doc give his grenade to someone else?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I offered but I don't think anyone said they'd take it. No biggie if missed that though, he'll just do something else!

----------


## Cavir

> I offered but I don't think anyone said they'd take it. No biggie if missed that though, he'll just do something else!


Yeah, Xilo took it and used it when we opened the vault door. Doc is a ways away from the stage (taking others a couple of rounds to get there). The more people we can get onto the stage the better. Mages don't mix well with melee :)

Novabomb- in your IC post, you are donating a grenade to an acolyte? Would Mage Hand be strong enough to get it past the wind wall?

At the next resupply, Xilo will be fighting hard (physically if need be) for a larger supply of grenades per person. We are Skynives, it's our job to break things! (things being objects and/or beings, as needed)

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Thanks for the clarification, Cavir!

He can dash as a bonus action, so he can make it 50' on a double move or 75' using all of his actions this round. He has moved forwards on both of his previous rounds, so he might be able to make it onto the stage with an action to spare to jab a scalpel in the knee of the whichever of the Kriegshielder or wind wall mage is not currently being menaced by a floating grenade.

----------


## Cavir

Yeah, would be good to get a summary of what we can reach with a move or dash this round. Maybe Xilo can't get to the archmage but could reach the other acolyte.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Waiting to see if the wind wall mage fails his concentration check(s) before acting

----------


## JbeJ275

Con Save: (1d20+4)[*17*]

Have I mentioned how much I love having an infinitely respawning set of temporary hit point. Because I'd be dead like three times over if not. 6HP is still less than ideal though.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Con Save: (1d6)[*2*]
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I love having an infinitely respawning desk of temporary hit point. Because I'd be dead like three times over if not. 6HP is still less than ideal though.


Actually I just remebered I have barding inspiration so I'm going to use it on this.

(1d6)[*2*]

EDIT: Ah, one short.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sorry folks.  Delinquent DM is delinquent!  I'll update the current round tomorrow morning when I wake up, and that'll give anyone who is waiting on things to resolve a chance to act before all the NPC's tick over.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Okay!  So the situation as it stands:

The grenade goes goes off on the wind-wall mage. He's badly mangled, and is probably about to deal with Gamble's attacks, among other things; but he passes his save, so the windwall is still up.

Xilo has popped the last mirror image on the other assistant mage, and given him a stabbing.  Doc has cartwheeled up onto the stage and stabbed him as well.  Between the fireball punishment from earlier and this, he's looking extremely rough too.

As for room locations, think at this point between everyone more or less consistently moving up, or having extra rogue moves, everyone is within one move of the stage.  The exception is Wolf, who is still a ways off, but doing yeoman's work holding down the shredded remnants of the two squads.  A move and a dash from him would mean next turn, he can get up there.

Cavir (and anyone else rushing the stage): you can go straight for the Kreigshielder, if you want.  The mitigating tactical suggestion is that the offsiders are looking very badly beat up, where the big bosco seems lightly singed.  And that's considering the earlier fireball, the facefull of magic trenchgun just now, AND the big opening snipe.  If you'd rather make that tradeoff anyway, let me know.

As for Ginger's grenade trick, I went with the assumption he took something like an item interaction to toss a grenade to his mage hand, and then the mage hand's move to hover it around the windwall under the butt of the windwall mage.

Yet to act in the round:

Jukebox, keeping up with Salamir.  O'Hara, backing up Wolf suppressing the remnant squads.  Ordo and Catchell, cringing in cover, each badly wounded, mustering themselves to try to stop the destruction of intel by the noncombatants.  Lt. Bathory and Gamble, lending their violence to the stage assault.  *K'ral, and Wolf; the PC's actions pending.*

Enemies still extant:

Kreigshielder Archmage (Lightly Wounded).
Mage Acolyte [Wizard] (Critically Wounded).
Mage Acolyte [Druid] (Critically Wounded).

5 Kreigsgrenadiers, three of which are pinned; one badly injured, one lightly injured.

----------


## Continental Op

I just posted IC, but I am not sure on the ammo situation and keeping up suppression.  If Wolf is running low on ammo for his M1, he would move closer to the Krieger soldiers with the hope of engaging them with his pistol if necessary.  His primary motivation is keeping these soldiers from attacking the others.

----------


## Cavir

> Cavir (and anyone else rushing the stage): you can go straight for the Kreigshielder, if you want.  The mitigating tactical suggestion is that the offsiders are looking very badly beat up, where the big bosco seems lightly singed.  And that's considering the earlier fireball, the facefull of magic trenchgun just now, AND the big opening snipe.  If you'd rather make that tradeoff anyway, let me know.


I'm assuming that is for next round, since I'm popping the last image and getting in a real stab. I might have gotten things confused. Is the wind acolyte to the right and the mirror one that Gamble and Xilo are on to the left?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, that's the projected outcome.  Though you did ask about attacking the big guy, I just delinquently didn't get around to replying.  I'm giving you a window to put that attack where you'd like.

And...Yyyes.  I think that's the arrangement.  Windy boy on the right, mirror lad on the left.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I'm assuming with the grenade going off and everyone acting simultaneously, Doc wasn't able to safely attack the wind wall mage. Since other folk are next to the mirror image mage he also gets sneak attack damage on his attack. Which might free up the LT and Gamble to attack the wind wall mage.

(3d6)[*13*] sneak attack damage.

----------


## JbeJ275

I assumed the two side mages were to surround see to safely shatter. If at least one of them can have shatter cast on them without issue Ill swap it to them.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Looks like the wind wall mage is wide open!

----------


## MrAbdiel

There's the big update!

*Highlights:*

The two offside mages are *down*, so only the Kreigshielder remains upright on the stage, and he's taking a punishing volley like an absolute champ.  He's also starting to grow agitated, and has flicked a contemptuous amount of necrotic energy at the attackers.

Wolf's out of ammo, and has been charged and lightly stabbed by one of the soldiers.

The other unpinned soldier has charged and stabbed Ordo.  *Ordo is down and dying.*

A gaggle of the bravest Kreiger noncombatants have cohered at the opportunity to prey on the weak Pvt Catchell, and fallen upon him in a furious mob.  *Catchell is down and dying.*

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Ooh, people actually down, Doc might be able to do some healing! How far away is he from Ordo and Catchell? He'll try to give Sal a hand so he isn't doing all of the work.

Also, Con save (1d20+1)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Catchell is closer to the door, where he curled up after braving the gas.  So he's about 80ft from the stage, where Doc presently is.  Ordo is a little closer ; 60ft back from the stage, where Doc is.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Going tontry and give Catchell a lifeline and hope that the combination of a shot from Sal and Doc bearing down on the Krieger over Ordo is enough to distract him from any coup de grace attempts.

----------


## Cavir

@45/51hp, 0 temp



> DC 18 Constitution save, or take 17 Necrotic damage, half on success


(1d20+7)[*11*]

Gonna have to read up on grappling rules in 5E  :Small Wink: 

EDIT: Maybe it's just me coming from 3.5 but there doesn't seem to be much in the 5E PHB on grappling. I use an attack to grapple. We do a contested roll. If I win he's grappled. That seems to just drop his movement to zero. No hindrance/interruption to casting/concentration, pinning, damage from the grab, or penalties to avoid being hit by others? I guess I can then use my regular attacks to attack with a one handed weapon.

Hopefully Gamble will get to apply his bat to a stationary arch mage :)

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Yeah, even with the grappler feat grappling isn't wildly effective in 5e (but at least it's much less complicated).

If you have two attacks you can try to push them prone first, then grapple. Since standing takes half their movement they are stuck prone until they escape the grapple. The other option is dragging the mage somewhere at half your movement speed, which probably won't make much difference now that the wind wall is gone.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> @45/51hp, 0 temp
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> Gonna have to read up on grappling rules in 5E 
> 
> EDIT: Maybe it's just me coming from 3.5 but there doesn't seem to be much in the 5E PHB on grappling. I use an attack to grapple. We do a contested roll. If I win he's grappled. That seems to just drop his movement to zero. No hindrance/interruption to casting/concentration, pinning, damage from the grab, or penalties to avoid being hit by others? I guess I can then use my regular attacks to attack with a one handed weapon.
> 
> Hopefully Gamble will get to apply his bat to a stationary arch mage :)


Yeah, grappling is really simplified and perhaps even nerfed in 5e; mostly because "I guess we look up the grapple rules again" was a big gripe in 3.5 and 4e.  Subset of the rules you would either build toward to dominate, or completely ignore until you're being grapped by a kraken and swirlied.  There's still some crazy things you can get up to if you build that way - goliaths with spiderclimb boots who grab two guys by the face and run halfway up a wall as they struggle and scream; druids who use spike growth on the ground then turn into a coatl or something to grab and drag the enemy into ground beef.  But it's certainly weaker than it was.  It's mostly restraining movement, and forcing maneuvers.  But it'll certainly command attention from the grappled party - especially one so manically focused on another task!

----------


## JbeJ275

Im dropping Sparky where I was last turn, but they can only move 15ft a round and I was 60ft away from the main combat as of last round so unless someone runs by and scoops it up its gonna take a while to get there.

----------


## Cavir

What the sarge wants and what's possible doesn't always match up with reality :)

----------


## MrAbdiel

That machine had Already WILDLY outperformed!

----------


## JbeJ275

To be fair, the combo of large party sizes and otherwise solid defensive tactics has really helped that shine. It buffs in a way few other things buff but that remains REALLY effective. Frankly, Sparky's are gonna be standard issue by the next war. That's how Sal becomes an industry tycoon in the epilogue.

----------


## MrAbdiel

We're in the endgame of the assault on Naphto beach, Skyknives!  I'll resolve pending actions tomorrow, to make use of the remaining weekend.  The Free World is depending on you!

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Dont have time for a writeup but Kral will be attacking the soldier next to OHara and Doc
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


To Hit: (1d20+2)[*17*] (1d20+2)[*16*] (1d20+2)[*15*]
Damage: (1d8+14)[*18*]
Sneak Attack: (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Come on Ordo, you can lick this Kreiger!

(1d20+8)[*11*]

He's just going to have to try and do what he can.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Them's the breaks! Doc can either assume he's still alive, and take an action to try to heal him - it'll become quickly apparent if he's not alive, and you won't waste the charge on the kit, just the action.  Or he will have to assume he's dead.  Either way, he has to contend with the violent enemy soldier stabbing away right over him!  Though if the last turns have been indications, there's a strong likelihood he'll get washed away by allied fire.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

A jag in the leg for that no good beatnik Ordo for making his Doctor worried.

Rolling with advantage in case it crits.

(1d20+7)[*10*]

Edit: You responded quickly! I imagine he partly grabs the Krieger's leg and partly screams at getting a vial of adrenaline/morphine stabbed unto him. I don't mind wasting the med kit use, it makes more narrative sense that way.

----------


## Novabomb

Query: What was the result of Gabriel's actions?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ahh!  I worked it out but forgot to weave it in.  Ill edit it in later.  Short answer: Gabe hit, but he didnt beat the passive perception of the Kreigshielder with the hide effort; so no sneak attack!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Weren't so allies in melee with the Kriegshielder? So he should still have sneak attack (unless he was attacking at disadvantage for some reason).

----------


## Cavir

> DC 18 Con save for Xilo, or take 21 Necrotic damage, Save for half


Pre roll: 28/51 hp
Save: (1d20+7)[*23*]

Sorry, I am away from books this week so I need some help.
Inspiration: As a leader I can grant inspiration to two people which may also inspire a third. Problem is I don't know who doesn't have Inspiration at this point. I'm looking at doing it for the other two in melee alongside me. Normal usage is gaining advantage for a roll right? 

Battle Master: Commander Strike:  Superiority die added to their attack or damage?
Precision Attack: Superiority die added to my attack or damage?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Pre roll: 28/51 hp
> Save: [roll0]
> 
> Sorry, I am away from books this week so I need some help.
> Inspiration: As a leader I can grant inspiration to two people which may also inspire a third. Problem is I don't know who doesn't have Inspiration at this point. I'm looking at doing it for the other two in melee alongside me. Normal usage is gaining advantage for a roll right? 
> 
> Battle Master: Commander Strike:  Superiority die added to their attack or damage?
> Precision Attack: Superiority die added to my attack or damage?


That's right; normal inspiration is pocket advantage to a roll.  Jukebox and Gamble will take the inspiration, sure!  I've been trying not to give it out to NPCs/orphaned characters, but at this point that's basically the option you have!

*Commander's Strike:* when you take the attack action, use a bonus action to direct a companion to strike.  They use a reaction, and get your superiority die to their _damage roll._

*Precision Attack:* when you make a weapon attack against a creature (for any reason), you can spend a superiority dice to add _to the attack roll._ Can be added retrospectively; but not after the DM calls hit or miss.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I don't think K'ral, Gabriel, Sal, or Doc have inspiration currently. But keeping up direct pressure from those I  melee is a great shout. If one of our snipers gets the random inspiration that will be win win!

----------


## Continental Op

Wolf does not have inspiration either, but he is not fighting the mage and doesn't particularly need it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Victory for Young Valor, and the Amcaran forces!

PartyOfRogues, we hit the 'critical threshold' before you got a chance to post, and I figured I'd move to the wrapup right away; but you're entitled to roll your attack to!  I assumed K'ral was pouring on the hurt in the final push, however.

It _seems_ like the danger has passed, for now!  There's room for a little medical madness and camaraderie in the scene before it closes though!

----------


## Continental Op

Looks like Cavir and I picked the same color for our IC speech, so Wolf will be switching to *Dark Green* to try to avoid confusion.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Wow, we did it with most of the party up and intact, well done folks!

I'm really enjoying this, even the horribly tragic bits. Hopefully the number of players will make it less of a headache for MrAbdiel for future missions too.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'll be honest, I'm having a lot of fun but I was starting to dread the ritual of opening up so many tabs to pilot the unmanned characters.  My goal was to get to the end of the Naphto beach arc and tie it off neatly to end it.

But with this reduced squad, and with missions I have planned for them that don't involve a sea of NPC tagalongs, it might be much more managable indeed.

Were you guys interested in proceeding past this initial, maximum chaos tutorial, to something a little more calculated and paced?

----------


## JbeJ275

Id be down for that. This initial attack has been a lot of fun and theres plenty more war to fight. Who is still here so we can get definite numbers?

----------


## Cavir

> Kral heads to the ruined bunker above, scanning the situation down on the beach, then looking for a vantage point in the rubble overlooking the beach and trenches.


Xilo meant watching the room overall, typical sniper's job making sure no one is trying something sneaky on us (someone was pretending to be dead, etc). Wouldn't send you up top alone. The thought is to get the prisoners searched and in one area so we can afford sending two people up top to guide our reinforcements down to us safely without them first throwing explosives.




> Wow, we did it with most of the party up and intact, well done folks!


We were warned at the beginning the game was going to have a high character turnover. Somehow, especially thanks to Doc and Sal and some good die rolls, we avoided that! 

Anyone else here follow  The Adventures of the All Guardsmen Party (AGP). I love the humor. Chapter one is called "Darwinian Character Creation" which is what I assumed our first mission here was going to be more like in terms of PC death rate. The air drop and beach landings had to be extremely deadly. The extra NPCs plus the Players that went MIA handled that, even if by luck we didn't have active PCs meet their maker. 

Hopefully we didn't lose anyone here into the rabbit hole depths of AGP. I am massively fighting finishing this post before rereading some more myself (in a good way!).




> I'm really enjoying this, even the horribly tragic bits. Hopefully the number of players will make it less of a headache for MrAbdiel for future missions too.





> I'll be honest, I'm having a lot of fun


I can't stress this enough. I really enjoy this game. MrAbdiel's storytelling and merging of D&D and WW2 is awesome.




> Were you guys interested in proceeding?


Hell yes. 
Hell yes. 
Hell... yes. 

Please!

----------


## Continental Op

This has been a blast, and I would love to keep going.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, that's enough positivity for me to keep on with it for sure.  My posting ambition frequency was a little high, and the gambit of running two scenes and them merging them into one proved more taxing that I thought it would.  But if you guys are adjusted to the casual pace of the game and that's alright, then I think we're golden. 

And yeah, it was MEANT to be deadly! Not arbitrarilly - things like the shall that hit Spade would have been just very painful to a PC because it's not fun being wiped off the map without even rolling!  But I expected to kill one or two of you.  It wasn't for lack of trying.  I shot a lot at you guys, and it's possible the stats on the general Kreigsoldat have been a little weaksauce; but mostly it's been good rolls (K'ral avoiding getting zzzorped by dragon lightning), bad rolls on my part (a hilarious amount of bad shooting from the squads in the Kreigshielder's den), Sparky being an absolute champ with his Temp HP fountain, Doc's mostly out of combat healing power getting everyone back up to snuff, AND generally good decision making from the party (teleport attack on the gun nests was good; getting out of the tunnel entrance to the Kreigshielder den was the right call because the move was always going to be Cloudkill turn 1 then Fireball turn 2.)

The Kreigshielder is a full on Lich (CR 21!) whose 7, 8, and 9th level spells were all tied up in the operation of the Shield mechanism, and who needed to devote his actions to maintaining the shield, and use only legendary actions to retaliate until he gave up on the shield.  Technically liches are flat out immune to non-magical physical damage; but I merely made him resistant because of the bullet-and-bayonet theme of the game.  Once you battered him down to under half his HP, he decided he would peace out before the LT could possibly glean anything from his mind.

I think that fight went well, except that with a fight with this many moving parts I'll always have atleast a sketch map available for the players.  I might make a Roll20 thing for the next part, for visual aid.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Woo, I'm excited for more Echo company action.

The fights have been great. This last one felt scary and there was lots for us to worry about other than just murdering the Kriegshielder. A quick sketch map sounds good for complex battles if it makes your life easier.

I have some alts in mind if the combo of Sal and Doc gets frustrating on your end. That's assuming he even lives much longer anyway.

----------


## JbeJ275

Im also willing to rebuild or swap out Sal if that needs to happen, but I think a smaller squad does cut down on Sparkya usefulness. The fact in can target everyone nearby is one of the things that made it so powerful.

Though this does conclusively prove you cant beat New Titansberg.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

If you can sur-vi-ive here, you can sur-vi-ive an-y-where".

----------


## Novabomb

I am very much interested in continuing.

Answering another question, I am also well aquainted with AGP.

----------


## Cavir

Congrats everyone!




> you'll be merged into an elite, small squad; and the surviving NPC's will be assigned to another. You may see them again in the field, but we'll be down to an all PC party.


No more red shirts  :Small Eek: 




> but I think a smaller squad does cut down on Sparkya usefulness


Without Sparky it would easily have been a TPK. Xilo is going to be pushing for clones of Sparky to become standard issue (starting with all Skyknives of course).




> L2-5: (4d10)[4][2][5][10](21)


Rerolling the 2: (1d10)[*7*]
HD6: (1d10)[*2*]
EDIT: hehe: just moved the 2 down the line.
EDIT2: +2 WIS. Max 62hp. Level up complete.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

So exciting!

Doc got 6, 2, 2, 6 for his hit dice so he'll reroll a 2
(1d8)[*5*]

Level 6 hit die (1d8)[*4*]

He gets more expertise, so I think he'll go with Investigation and Insight, as there are a bunch of folks good at Thieves tools and perception already.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Without Sparky it would easily have been a TPK. Xilo is going to be pushing for clones of Sparky to become standard issue (starting with all Skyknives of course).


While a good idea there are presumably lore reasons based around Sparky being expensive, difficult to build and requiring more maintenance than the rest of the squads gear put together to prevent this from currently being how the entire army rolls out.

Anyway onto the level up [roll]18[/roll] and (1d8)[*1*]. I also get expertise on all my tool checks, so am all the more impressive with demolition tools. And another couple of infusions known, I might rejig the assortment I currently have depending on where we hit next.

----------


## JbeJ275

Going to format this correctly this time. (1d8)[*1*]

----------


## Continental Op

Wolf gets an ability increase this level.  I know I should just increase his Dex, or take a feat like Sharpshooter, but I am thinking of taking the Chef feat.  System-wise, it would provide a little extra healing, but the real reason is for the character and story.  Food has been a big deal so far, and it would be fun to lean into that.  

Rolling for new Hit Points:  (1d10+4)[*5*]
And I don't have the original HP rolls, so I will forgo the free re-roll.  Thanks, though.

----------


## Continental Op

> Rolling for new Hit Points:  (1d10+4)[*9*]
> And I don't have the original HP rolls, so I will forgo the free re-roll.  Thanks, though.


Yuck.  Well, can he use his reroll on this latest 1?  If so, here is his reroll:  (1d10+4)[*9*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

You can.  As for your previous rolls. Well, pick out an average spread of 5's and 6's so you can benefit from the reroll next time you get downtime. :)

----------


## Cavir

> And I don't have the original HP rolls, so I will forgo the free re-roll.  Thanks, though.


Found it for ya.   



> For Wolf's HP: (4d10)[8][3][7][3](21)

----------


## Continental Op

Thanks, Cavir!  Its good to know my latest roll was the worst, and definitely worth the re-roll.  

Also, I just looked up the rules on temporary HP and found that they do not stack.  This is causing me to rethink the Chef feat a bit...I'm sure I'll make up my mind before we start our next mission.  :)

----------


## JbeJ275

To be fair if we have another good source of temp HP that means I can put sparky on flamethrower duty for bunker clearance. Its not the only way I can use that class feature.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Cant seem to find my old hp rolls so just a new roll for now
(1d8)[*3*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Gents!  I plan to (hopefully) have a new scene up tomorrow - the Ballad shall continue.

----------


## Cavir

Awesome! I'd hold my breath in anticipation but since we're talking hours away still I wouldn't be around for actually reading it if I did.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Thank you for not holding your breath - I know I'll get carried away in detail and I don't want to get to bed super late tonight, so I've elected to catch up on smaller post obligations and push back the scene introduction.

It'll be at an allied camp, mingling with other troops, visiting wounded NPC's, saying goodbye to them, etc; and also a briefing for the next operation.  You'll be standing easy for this one, Echo Company.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I did it!  I posted a thing!

Welcome back, *5th Squad*.  I've set up the scene with a few locations - if you make a little post about your characters heading or spending time mostly in one scene or another, I'll set those up for you and conjure the appropriate NPCs to light.

----------


## Cavir

Sweet! Here's the link to Episode 2 - Toujours En Avant

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Very exciting and thanks for the link!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, yeah. I should have linked it, it being a new thread and all. Thanks Cavir! You have my back.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Just checking in case I got the wrong end of the stick, did you mean an IC or an OOC post saying where our characters were hanging out?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Just checking in case I got the wrong end of the stick, did you mean an IC or an OOC post saying where our characters were hanging out?


Thats exactly what I wanted.  You did good.

----------


## Continental Op

> To be fair if we have another good source of temp HP that means I can put sparky on flamethrower duty for bunker clearance. Its not the only way I can use that class feature.


The Chef feat only gives 3 temp HP to 3 people, so not nearly as much as Sparky.  In the end, I don't think it is worth it.  I decided to go with Skill Expert for Wolf's feat instead, though he will still be very interested in food, roleplaying-wise.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> The Chef feat only gives 3 temp HP to 3 people, so not nearly as much as Sparky.  In the end, I don't think it is worth it.  I decided to go with Skill Expert for Wolf's feat instead, though he will still be very interested in food, roleplaying-wise.


Right call.  Its a neat feat for small parties doing long dungeon dives; like an under mountain thing.  But I think youre right, that it wont serve here very well.  Im happy to give you proficiency with Chefs tools just for free though.  Because its so niche.

----------


## Novabomb

I cannot find my earlier rolls so I will just add the next one here
(1d8)[*3*]

----------


## Continental Op

> Right call.  Its a neat feat for small parties doing long dungeon dives; like an under mountain thing.  But I think youre right, that it wont serve here very well.  Im happy to give you proficiency with Chefs tools just for free though.  Because its so niche.


I'll take it, thanks.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Heads up friends, this week is kicking my butt and Ill get those scenes up as soon as I can. :(

----------


## MrAbdiel

THERE!  I did it!  And it's as I suspected, I got carried away with the scenes.  Lol.  Lmao, even.

I popped K'Ral into the scavenger hunt with Ginger, since it seemed to fit; but everyone should be somewhere, now!

----------


## JbeJ275

Nice. Good to be moving forward. Hope life isnt knocking you too hard.

----------


## Cavir

I'm here. Had a couple of extra busy weeks but am working on my interlude post. Hopefully done by tomorrow.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Packed old week here, will aim for something at the weekend.

----------


## JbeJ275

What are we planning on doing next then?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'm gonna run out a series of replies to these scenes today (weekend woo); part of that will be Xilo's breifing, which you are encouraged to also read so we can cut to the deployment shortly after!

----------


## Cavir

> and the occasional speed-reading recipient


Loved the subtlety!




> But give me a Persuasion roll to make a good impression on the other officers during your debut. It's a graded success check, with bronze, silver, gold levels of success at DC 10, 15, 20 respectively.


(1d20+5)[*7*]   So... cheap cardboard?  :Small Eek: 

We're air dropped the next day. What part of the day is the briefing? Is the drop pre-dawn? Not much time to gather supplies. Do our rings get refreshed? Other items needed: Radio with plenty of rods, grenades, spare rings.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Boom, the doctor is in baby!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Loved the subtlety!
> 
> 
> 
> [roll0]   So... cheap cardboard? 
> 
> We're air dropped the next day. What part of the day is the briefing? Is the drop pre-dawn? Not much time to gather supplies. Do our rings get refreshed? Other items needed: Radio with plenty of rods, grenades, spare rings.


Haha!  Honestly, that's the best result.  Prejudice from all those who don't respect the field commission.  Prove them wrong!

As for the supplies:

It's not always the case, but yes, your rings are refreshed.  That means they all have their Featherfall, Healing Word, and Purify Food and Drink spells.  There are no spare rings assigned to your unit.  You're given a standard radio unit (Wolf can lug it on his back), with the typical two (2) expendable Sending rods.  Presently, you're unable to finagle more than that - needing more than two emergency contact items smacks of an expectation of complication!  Why would you expect such a thing, Lieutenant?  Grenades are another story.  Wolf has been negotiating with the supply office for quite some time now, and they have, quite uncharitably, given him just two grenades to distribute to the squad, with the encouragement to just use the captured enemy grenades instead of being so spendthrift with them.  There are no other explosives available - but depending on how K'ral rolls now, the squad may end up with some less-than-official weasels to replace the ones expended!

Sorry, Cavir.  I recognize that you've asked about this resupply stuff a couple of times now and I don't think I ever got around to answering you; but there you go!




> Boom, the doctor is in baby!


Hey!  Congrats!  Sometimes things go right, after all.  I'll go ahead and inject a post describing the outcome...

----------


## JbeJ275

Gonna Enhance Ability (Intelligence) for this one:

Investigation: (1d20+8)[*12*] or (1d20+8)[*21*]
Tool Use: (1d20+11)[*25*] or (1d20+11)[*12*]

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Thieves Tools: (1d20+6)[*12*] 
Adv: (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## Cavir

> Haha! Honestly, that's the best result. Prejudice from all those who don't respect the field commission.


I can play it up with being too demanding in my next post. Over zealous with new power is a thing too.




> you've asked about this resupply stuff and I don't think I ever got around to answering you; but there you go!


It's fine. Was supposed to be (may still be?) more an IC thing. Time to go up the chain!




> needing more than two emergency contact items smacks of an expectation of complication


.. or being able to pass a greater quantity of timely Intel. Granted we should be in better range for the standard radio function now.




> Sometimes things go right, after all.


I'm glad I had the failure instead of Doc or our unofficial EOD team!

----------


## Cavir

I'll be away until 6/12 but should have access while away.

----------


## Continental Op

For some reason Wolf's second roll for persuasion didn't work, so re-rolling here:  

[roll]1d20+x/roll]

And sorry for the delay in posting; it took some time to try to figure out how the character would respond.  But I appreciate the roleplaying opportunities, thanks.

Edit: forgot to add the +2.  Again, apparently.  I will sheepishly accept first roll, and move on.  A 15 is fine, anyway.  :)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hi guys.  I owe you a roundup for those scenes, and then a kick-off for the next drop.  I've just been a little scatter brained; a couple of weddings coming up, a bunch of other semi-crisis life things.  Not a real excuse, I've had time to post more; but I end up feeling creatively shallow and avoiding it.  I'll try to post in the next couple of days!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Those aren't excuses, they are valid reasons. Hope the semi-crisis things work out well and you have fun at the weddings!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Okay, life has mellowed some.  I have a wedding I'm involved in coming up in two days, but after that things are more chill.

I've responded to all the scenes, except the field hospital, since Doc's last post seems a good endnote for that.  Cavir, if you want to do a short briefing thing with Xilo and the team, you're welcome to do so!  It might give the other PC's a chance to mention what they've been up to if they care to.  But if you'd all prefer just to get to some action ASAP, then in a couple of days after the wedding, I'll set up the drop anyway; and you can assume Xilo communicated the information from his briefing to the team. Them's the options!

----------


## Continental Op

Thanks, I enjoyed the interlude and various vignettes, MrA.  

FYI, I am going to be on vacation until 6/18.  I will be able to read these threads while I am gone, no problem.  However, I have not learned the art of posting from my phone.  I will try to post if everyone is waiting on my character, but my apologies in advance if I mess anything up.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

It's easy, you just have to get used to constant embarrassing spelling mistakes, errors in formatting, and replying in the wrong tab! Have a lovely holiday!

+1 to enjoying all the interludes.

----------


## JbeJ275

This might be a little boring but like, what am I gonna do with that evidence? I'm busy maintaining gear for and then doing direct airbourne drops into enemy lines, I'm not gonna have as much time to look over it as specialised guys way behind the line and both of us having an incomplete record of it is going to make it harder to form a complete picture than someone having a complete record.

----------


## Cavir

I'm still around. Traveling back home. Should be able to IC post tomorrow night but don't hold things up for me.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Thanks, I enjoyed the interlude and various vignettes, MrA.  
> 
> FYI, I am going to be on vacation until 6/18.  I will be able to read these threads while I am gone, no problem.  However, I have not learned the art of posting from my phone.  I will try to post if everyone is waiting on my character, but my apologies in advance if I mess anything up.


Thanks!  and also, no worries at all.  I will sensibly puppet the Sarge until you return, but feel free to mobile-post if and when you want to.




> It's easy, you just have to get used to constant embarrassing spelling mistakes, errors in formatting, and replying in the wrong tab! Have a lovely holiday!
> 
> +1 to enjoying all the interludes.


Thanks!  I'm enjoying Doc's dissolving mental state.  Hooray!




> This might be a little boring but like, what am I gonna do with that evidence? I'm busy maintaining gear for and then doing direct airbourne drops into enemy lines, I'm not gonna have as much time to look over it as specialised guys way behind the line and both of us having an incomplete record of it is going to make it harder to form a complete picture than someone having a complete record.


Not boring at all.  That's a sensible rationale; but I wanted to give you a chance to have Sal be irrational if he wanted to.  Some folks might resent spooks sweeping in and sequestering information that may or may not save lives if known earlier; some respect the separation of information inherent in a complex military system.  No trouble at all!




> I'm still around. Traveling back home. Should be able to IC post tomorrow night but don't hold things up for me.


No worries!  I look forward to it!

----------


## MrAbdiel

BTW:







Just for token's sake, now there are tokens.  Some, such as Doc's are obvious, poor photoshop hack jobs done by trying to smash an artistically compatible medic helmet onto a halfling whose body could be mistaken for ww2 era military.  Others, like Gingers, are literally yoinked from the internet with no meddling at all required, because humans.

All of them look.. good enough, when you zoom out to token scale!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Aw, he looks so cute in his little helmet! It's perfect that he's avoided wearing fully regulation gear too!

I'm guessing that's Logan for Wolf but I'm hoping it's Bigby.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Aw, he looks so cute in his little helmet! It's perfect that he's avoided wearing fully regulation gear too!
> 
> I'm guessing that's Logan for Wolf but I'm hoping it's Bigby.


It is 100% Logan, you guessed right.

----------


## Continental Op

> It is 100% Logan, you guessed right.


And it is perfect.  I'm back, BTW.

Edit: Though Bigby would have been cool, too.  Does Fables have any WWII stuff?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

He has a little WW2 side quest at one point!

----------


## Novabomb

Shall we move to the next scene?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Certainly; Im queuing up your second combat drop for the next day or two!

----------


## MrAbdiel

It's jump time!  I've offered a post, and also required some rolls from everyone.  I've repeated them here, since I'm encouraging you to roll this set before you do your post proper.  As for what your number is in the sound-off chain, it's between 9 and 14, depending on who posts first, and in sequence.

*Spoiler: Repost from the IC Thread, for the rolls you ought to make!*
Show

I will, however, require some rolls!

1. *Constitution Save* against* DC10*, or else throw up into a  flight bag, or if youre a less prepared sort, maybe your helmet or lap. If you roll a natural 1, youre also sickened (the poisoned condition) for an hour.  *If you passed this last time, you may roll with advantage!*

2. *Wisdom Save* against DC 10 or be afraid.  This is not to be confused with the _frightened_ condition; there's no mechanical detriment to failure here.  It just means that within the narrative, for your consideration, something about this - the weird invisible jump tactics, the flashbacks to Naphto, a general superstition of dread - has given you the willies.  The willies wear off, when you no longer find them interesting to flavour your posts.

3. *A flat d316 roll* for equipment malfunction.  If you roll a 1 on your d316, your ring of spell storing does not deploy your featherfall spell. Gods help you.

4. *A d1000*, for no obvious reason but to help me orient some of the randomness of events that are going to happen to your characters. I could roll it for you, but its more fun when you do it. The stop hitting yourself effect.

----------


## JbeJ275

Lets see how Sal is holding up.

(1d20+4)[*15*] ADV: (1d20+4)[*8*]

(1d20+1)[*13*]

(1d316)[*162*]

(1d1000)[*848*]

----------


## PartyOfRogues

CON Save: (1d20+2)[*12*] 
WIS Save: (1d20+3)[*23*] 
Equipment Failure: (1d316)[*41*]
RNG: (1d1000)[*487*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Con save (1d20+1)[*16*]
Wis save (1d20+2)[*16*] or (1d20+2)[*13*]
Equipment malfunction (1d316)[*286*]
RNG (1d1000)[*717*]

----------


## Cavir

CON Save: (1d20+7)[*19*] or (1d20+7)[*26*]
WIS Save: (1d20+2)[*6*]
Equipment Failure: (1d316)[*70*]
RNG: (1d1000)[*760*]

----------


## Novabomb

Con Save: (1d20+2)[*20*] adv  (1d20+2)[*6*]
Wis Save:  (1d20+2)[*3*]
Shoot mishap chance (1d316)[*9*]
Randomness (1d1000)[*443*]

----------


## Continental Op

I apologize for the tardiness, looks like Wolf is taking up the rear of the squad.  Rolls:

Con save: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Wis save: (1d20+2)[*6*]
Equipment: (1d316)[*303*]
Random: (1d1000)[*203*]

And I will try to make an IC post tonight based on these.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Ooh, exciting! Hmm...a desecrating a war memorial sounds like something those nefarious Kriegers would do, but the bastion of Tyr would be pretty sneaky too.

----------


## JbeJ275

Well, I'm so glad such efforts were made to ensure this was a stealth insertion.... *rolls a nat 2*.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Well, I'm so glad such efforts were made to ensure this was a stealth insertion.... *rolls a nat 2*.


_Sal slips on a banana peel.  Flourish of pots and pans fly up and fall down._

Welp, hopefully the rest of the group holds it down!

----------


## Continental Op

> Sorry ContinentalOp; you rolled lowest on the random d1000! No obvious mechanical effect; just a confirmation that everything was going too smoothly.


No worries.  Wolf is from a dairy farm in northern Wiscanland; I bet the smell is comforting, in a weird way.  That and being on solid ground.  :)  

Stealth roll: (1d20+7)[*21*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Stealth (1d20+4)[*18*]

Looks like I can only roll above a 2 if I'm not in a party with you MrAbdiel!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Will roll any missing stealth rolls for distracted players and move the scene along tomorrow!

----------


## Cavir

LT Xilo Stealth (1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pvt K'ral Burnfaire Stealth: (1d20+10)[*22*].  Hope you can jump back in soon, PartyOfRogues!

Edit: That's 4/6 over the DC - so we'll call that a win.  I'll probably experiment with some Group Challenge mechanics like DC Erosion and Skill HP, but for now, more than half success is good enough for me.  IC post pending.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I think something like a third of my rolls over two games are 2s at this point!

----------


## MrAbdiel

No kidding!  But if Ginger sweeps in for the assist Ill give you the advantage roll post facto.

----------


## JbeJ275

Ooooorrrr..... Thieves Tools (Int): (1d20+11)[*25*]

My shiny new Tool Expertise can help out.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Leave it to Sal to show up Doc, nice!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Strictly speaking Im looking for one round of attempt to pick the lock before it becomes too time consuming and breaking the window starts to seem inevitable - but Im happy to call that an assist and count Sals roll as the other half of the advantage roll!

----------


## JbeJ275

Oh, I thought it was one round but we all got our individual turns. That said, keeping it to two people working at is probably beater. 

Also Downtown FTW, uptown can suck it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Oh, I thought it was one round but we all got our individual turns. That said, keeping it to two people working at is probably beater. 
> 
> Also Downtown FTW, uptown can suck it.


Just so! But realistically only one attempt can be made at a lock in a 6 second span otherwise the lock will be jammed with everyones competing torque wrenches.  But assist works!

----------


## Continental Op

Wolf's Insight Check for interaction between maid and soldier:  (1d20+2)[*4*]

Edit: Oh my god, he is accosting her!  :)

----------


## Novabomb

Insight: (1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ooh.  Mage hand trickery.  Alright, you hit a 25 which is pretty nice, Ginger; I'm going to let this guy oppose your 25 with his perception; rolling disadvantage because you're taking him by surprise.

(1d20+5)[*11*]
or
(1d20+5)[*13*], take lowest.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

How far away are Doc and Sal from the action currently?

----------


## Cavir

My thought was to use elven speed to keep him from drawing his pistol but remembered 5e doesn't have grappling. Tackling or disarming a thing? If not I'll try another route.

----------


## Continental Op

Yeah, I'm scratching my head what to do besides shooting the guy.  Can Wolf cross the room with one move action?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

We did use the optional disarm rules before. Just an opposwd athletics check, unfortunately at disadvantage for my tiny ex-varsity wrestler. He'll happily give it a go if he's within 50ft of the Krieger though.

Edit: An athletics check can grapple but just to reduce movement to 0ft or shove the guy prone/back by 5ft instead.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ahem.  Sorry for the Slowbro-ness!




> How far away are Doc and Sal from the action currently?


In this round, I'd assume they were rushing to the sound of action and will be in position to act next turn by charging through the door if they prefer.  For now, it's only the three on the scene that can take actions directly on the Kreiger!




> My thought was to use elven speed to keep him from drawing his pistol but remembered 5e doesn't have grappling. Tackling or disarming a thing? If not I'll try another route.


Strictly speaking there's no rules for restraining weapons in a grapple, but y'know.. This is dungeons and dragons, we do what we want here.  I know you've posted a wild stabbing already, but that's on me for the delay in reply.  If you wanted to try a bum-rush to grapple him and within that grapple prevent him from grabbing his gun, I'd let you try.  You'd need to hit with the first attack to succeed at the grapple check (the standard _Strength (Athletics) check contested by the targets Strength (Athletics) or Dexterity (Acrobatics) check (the target chooses the ability to use)_) on the first attack; then use your second attack to beat him in another grapple check to apply a restrained condition to him and yourself as you occupy his arms.  This is sort of backing out way into the Grappler feat, so I'd say the restraining grapple roll would have disadvantage; but if Ginger or Wolf wants to throw an assist to negate that, they're welcome to.  If you wanted to try that grapply stuff, you can spike the old rolls and make new ones; but it may be wiser to  forsake the grapple in the bush for the wild stabbings in the hand!




> Yeah, I'm scratching my head what to do besides shooting the guy.  Can Wolf cross the room with one move action?


He can! He can move to the target and take his action and bonus action how he prefers.




> We did use the optional disarm rules before. Just an opposwd athletics check, unfortunately at disadvantage for my tiny ex-varsity wrestler. He'll happily give it a go if he's within 50ft of the Krieger though.


Doc is probably strictly speaking within 50 ft, but between the traffic jam of soldiers in the doorway, and not having a visual on the scene until you get there, I'm going to stay with Wolf, Ginger and Xilo capable of acting in this surprise effort while the rest of the squad mobs up.

Those were pretty effective stabbing rolls, but if Cavir wants to default to his initial plan of attempted restraint, I'll honor it!

----------


## Cavir

Mission is to stay quiet as long as we can. Let the stabbings stay. The others could converge and do the same. A little Julius Caesar moment.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Et tu, my explicit opponents in the greatest war the world has ever known..?

Edit: That is to say, if Ginger and Wolf want to get in on the stabs (or perhaps containment of the civilian), go for it!

----------


## MrAbdiel

That's might be a grapple, or a help action on Wolf's attacks if he chooses to make 'em.  Wolf did produce knife and pistol - now that the LT has ripped the bandaid off in the direction of 'kill quietly', I might boldly assume Wolf gets in on the action, ContinentalOp?  The stabbings he has received are... nigh unto fatal so far.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Wow this 'Allo 'Allo reboot got dark quickly!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

With a passive insight of 18 (if that's a thing you use), would Doc be able to get a better read on whether or not she would scream the place down if left to scarper?

He'd probably opt work with Sal for a goodnight-tap if he thought she'd put the remnants of the squad ar risk. His not-French is good enough for banter and ordering fine wine, less so counselling sessions.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> With a passive insight of 18 (if that's a thing you use), would Doc be able to get a better read on whether or not she would scream the place down if left to scarper?
> 
> He'd probably opt work with Sal for a goodnight-tap if he thought she'd put the remnants of the squad ar risk. His not-French is good enough for banter and ordering fine wine, less so counselling sessions.


In such a desperate, slice-of-moment instinct, Doc can't know for sure.  He got a glance in the room to see what end down.  So he knows the Kreiger she was with just met a sudden vicious end.  He knows she hasn't become hysterical at the loss of him, which could suggest either a certain amount of fortitude or detachment.  All that Doc knows for sure is that she _hasn't_ screamed yet.  Maybe she just hasn't hit that peak of panic; maybe she, like you, imagines her chances of success are better if she's quiet.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Very well, JBE/Sal!  Give me a diplomacy roll.  Disadvantage if you can't speak Aquiteauan.  Sadly, since Doc isn't trained in Persuasion, I'd need something pretty compelling for him to be able to offer a Help action.

----------


## JbeJ275

I do have the language so here goes:

(1d20+2)[*16*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oops, replied directly without checking the thread. Totally happy if you ignore what Doc was doing.

----------


## Cavir

> Wow this 'Allo 'Allo reboot got dark quickly!


Sorry. Haven't seen it. I have new homework.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I was just being stupid about the kitchen incident, but now I kind of want to see what that would actually look like.

----------


## Continental Op

Sorry for the radio silence and for making people wait.  Thank you, MrAbdiel, for advancing the scene.  If this ever happens again feel free to have Wolf stand there like a dumb lug.  

I don't see Wolf contributing to the conversation with the maid, so I just wanted you all to know I am back, and sorry.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries man; we all know how it is.  Glad to have you with us, sarge.

----------


## Novabomb

I am going to be away from reliable internet next week.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries Nova.

Also, is everyone else still here?  Pulse check, guys.  Are we waiting on the LT's call?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Still here, wasn't sure what to add. Waiting for the LT's call sounds better though

----------


## Cavir

I've had a stressful/extra busy 2+ weeks but most of that is over now. Sorry for the delay.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Doc decided to be nosy, turns out he's super nosy!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Just a casual Nat 20!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Yeah, I'll stop complaining about always rolling 2s now!

Apologies for brevity, snotty little-un sleep deprivation is doing me in this week.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

@Novebomb - Assuming MrAbdiel doesn't object, Sal or Doc should be able to give you advantage on those Thieves tools.

----------


## Continental Op

MrAbdiel, are the walls moving with us, so this is like an elevator box, and not just a platform moving up and down?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Strictly speaking it hasnt moved yet; but as the minorest spoiler, the entire rooms interior descends, not just the platform!  It must leave a vacant cavity behind half a door, when it goes!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Anyone else hopping in the lift?

Edit: Sorry, was horribly sleep deprived and missed that folk had posted already.

----------


## Novabomb

I figured basically all of us were.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sure, it just seemed like a nice bookend moment for folk to chime in.

----------


## JbeJ275

Artificer Tools: (1d20+11)[*28*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Do the uniforms tell us anything about this squad? Are they normal soldiers or an SS type unit? Just trying to see how Doc would feel about it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Do the uniforms tell us anything about this squad? Are they normal soldiers or an SS type unit? Just trying to see how Doc would feel about it.


These are _Grenzsoldat_; occupation forces meant for defensive operations and suppression of conquered territories.  They are probably relatively unseasoned, inasmuch as that makes a difference; and they are equipped with submachine guns, for urban operations.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Doc will be torn then. He might only fire if they return fire or if Sal runs out and needs cover.

----------


## MrAbdiel

This being a coat of paint over a traditional murder hobo simulator, this is a sub-optimal combat decision.

I like those.

And to answer an earlier question, the Inspiration situation is... I do not remember; so everyone begin with Inspiration, for participating in the pre-combat army camp scenarios.

----------


## JbeJ275

Hmmmmm Im still trying to make up my mind about trying to stop the trolley or just contributing to the ambush as its happening.

----------


## MrAbdiel

That is the conundrum!  Most others - including NPC K'Ral - have no better option than to go ham, though.  So ham he shall go.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Wiffed, even with advantage. Oh well, he didn't really want to ambush them anyway!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ambush round resolution is up!  The cart has braked infront of you; if you can beat (or equal) a 16 for initiative, you can act immediately and try to finish the enemy off.

Also, Re: your question Cavir, I don't think there are any rogues who get extra attacks; though I could be wrong. The trade off for sneak attack is few attacks, in 5e.  Dual wielding can offer a second chance to apply the turn's sneak attack, but mostly a melee arrangement.  Heck of a round of ambush fire, through; 3 and a half enemies remaining!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

As a player I'm delighted that my pacifistic character murdered someone!
DOC - Initiative (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Rolling for my turn.

(1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

I am delighted to cause the horrors of war.

Also, K'Ral's initiative: (1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## Continental Op

Wolf's Initiative: (1d20+4)[*9*]

----------


## Novabomb

Init: (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Cavir

Xilo init (1d20+5)[*9*]




> I don't think there are any rogues who get extra attacks


My bad for assuming :)

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Doc won't be any more or less upset if the bodies get thrown onto the tracks. Should we steal the uniforms though?

----------


## JbeJ275

> Doc won't be any more or less upset if the bodies get thrown onto the tracks. Should we steal the uniforms though?


Did we have the 1907 Hauge convention in this universe?

----------


## MrAbdiel

You mean the... Erm... 2310... Schmague convention?

There's definitely an in character similar expectation; but, like in life, it codifies principles of war largely understood and expected long before.  Troops caught impersonating another nation's soldiers are considered _spies_ rather than prisoners of war; and are afforded... much less grace, in captivity.

----------


## Continental Op

> You mean the... Erm... 2310... Schmague convention?
> 
> There's definitely an in character similar expectation; but, like in life, it codifies principles of war largely understood and expected long before.  Troops caught impersonating another nation's soldiers are considered _spies_ rather than prisoners of war; and are afforded... much less grace, in captivity.


That is an important consideration, but I think the key factor here is time.  If the place is going to blow up soon, I think we shouldn't spend time we don't have to.  

Using the transport cage is an interesting idea (in the interest of saving time), but we probably already announced ourselves to anyone else down here with the gunfire.  I doubt Wolf would want to ride in the death-cage, especially given the recent and graphic example of what can happen when we are bunched together.  

I'll make an IC post to try to get things moving, or spur some discussion.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

At least with a smaller squad we won't be packed in as tightly as the others were and can hunker down ready for trouble. Taking the car will hopefully reduce the delay if we pick the wrong direction. We could always try to rig up something for Wolf to ride on top/hang underneath it?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Do we all still have inspiration and does alternative encouragement include that?

----------


## JbeJ275

So whats the DC to disable their safety system?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Do we all still have inspiration and does alternative encouragement include that?


I don't think anyone's cashed in their inspiration; there's been not a lot in the way of violent challenges to encourage it.  But by 'alternative encouragement' I meant like 'encourage the door to fly backways off its hinges propelled by a planned detonation', or something similar!




> So whats the DC to disable their safety system?


I had been cheekilly elusive in saying what it is!  But it's 25 to bust through that door, either with lockpicks or heavier tools; naturally lock picks were the quietest option.

----------


## JbeJ275

Oh I meant on the rails, as in disable the system that stops me sending a rail cart back the other way to block off any others coming here.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh!  I see!  Well, its always easier to break than to manipulate.  So if you hit a 15 you can disable the tracks signalling system (rendering them inoperable here), a 20 and you can fire your cart off in which direction you prefer (but engineers elsewhere may become suspicious at the anonymous track activity), and a 25 to accomplish both - sending your rigged collision cart but also rendering the tracks inoperable in this section until someone fixes the controls, and all this without tipping off the network.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Looks like you're on double duty again, Sal.  Give me a roll for sabotaging the cart, and a roll for trying to open the door without exploding it.  Since you're just one man trying to do this in a confined timeframe, you'll take disadvantage to one of them - but you can decide which one you rush, and which one you focus on.  Tinker's tools appropriate for both.

----------


## JbeJ275

Let's see how a proffesional hellion does it.

Disadvantage on Rail Sabotage:
(1d20+11)[*27*]
(1d20+11)[*21*]

Opening the Door:
(1d20+11)[*17*]

----------


## JbeJ275

If we want to invest in the fake breach, I could rework my arcane cannon into cannon mode and send that in the top to launch some supressing fire. A bit more of a distraction than just blasting the doors and absolutely nothing coming through.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sounds like a great plan!

----------


## Novabomb

I would rather save the explosives and just breach the lower door.

----------


## Continental Op

I know the doors are big, but is there any chance we can sneak through the lower doors?  I'm concerned going in with explosions and guns blazing will jeopardize the mission (of course, Wolf would be fine with it :)

----------


## MrAbdiel

It's a big shutter, like a garage door.  It's hard to imagine someone missing it as it retracts toward the ceiling, so sneaking seeks just about impossible, without magical aid.

----------


## Continental Op

> It's a big shutter, like a garage door.  It's hard to imagine someone missing it as it retracts toward the ceiling, so sneaking seeks just about impossible, without magical aid.


Understood, thanks.  So - do we blow the top door as a diversion?  I also like Doc's idea of also sending in his cannon.

Edit:  I guess I should double-check; I don't think we have any magical aid (like silence or invisibility), right?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

That sounds cinematic and fun. Blowunf it just after the big door starts opening ideally. Sending a sniper in through that decoy door after a we've drawn attention again also sounds handy. I always get nervous when partes get split though.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I think the big lower door is unlocked. It's just inconspicuous. Happy for all of us to rush in through it though. Uts still less conspicuous than blowing anything up.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The lower door does not appear to be locked; just the gantry door up top.

To blow it open, we're looking at a two-Weasel Job.  Whoever feels least likely to use them otherwise can donate them to the tech/demo guys.

I'll post tomorrow under the assumption that the plan is to

1. Start opening the main door

2. Immediately blow the upper door to draw attention to it

3. Combat roll under the shutter as it starts going up and start blazing away with two fisted Amcaran valor.

You'll all be entitled to actions once I set the scene of course, but that's the shape we're looking at starting with.  Let me know if I missed something!

----------


## JbeJ275

That works for me. Gonna put down sparky for a minute to give everyone 13 Temp HP before we blast it, and I can help set the charges if need be.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I submit Doc's weasel as tribute!

----------


## Novabomb

Tribute accepted, glory be the lord of explosions.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Breaching scene tomorrow!  Been sick, but shouldn't be a problem!

----------


## Cavir

The explosives up top is fine too.

----------


## JbeJ275

GO! GO! GO!

Initiative: (1d20+2)[*3*]

But not that quickly.

----------


## MrAbdiel

With a nat 1 on initiative, you only get two of those three 'GO!'s. You can choose.

----------


## Novabomb

Init: (1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Initiative (1d20+4)[*19*]

Am I right in thinking that we can't used ranged weapons non-lethally? Taking down the scientist before they can unleash new horrors on us seems sensible.

----------


## MrAbdiel

This is a correct assumption.  Even in melee, it's sort of sketchy, given the tone of the game; non-lethal bayonette blows, and so on.  But with bare hands or credibly suppression weapons...

But yeah, bullets not so much!

----------


## Cavir

See how well they can do science with a bullet hole or two in their leg.

(1d20+5)[*10*]

EDIT: We all have Inspiration. Xilo can use his to grant it to others but others have to use theirs up first.

----------


## Continental Op

For Initiative:  (1d20+4)[*11*]

And I will try to post IC today, but given it is Halloween, I likely won't be able to until tomorrow.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oops, forgot to roll for hide (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## JbeJ275

> With a nat 1 on initiative, you only get two of those three 'GO!'s. You can choose.


I'll leave out the middle one, the others are absolutely neccesary.

----------


## Continental Op

Sorry for the delay, all, and for these questions but I want to make sure I understand the timing of everything.  The grenades that are being thrown - do they go off in the surprise round?  And Xilo's fog appears at the end of the surprise round?  I was thinking of having Wolf just sprint as far as he can, but that is probably a bad idea with grenades being flung around.  

If Wolf wanted to shoot one of the nerds working on the walking tank thing (during the surprise round, before the fog cloud), would he have a clear shot?  I'm thinking killing one of them might spook some of the others from finishing their project, and we don't need all of them alive...but feel free to let me know if I have our orders wrong.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Sorry for the delay, all, and for these questions but I want to make sure I understand the timing of everything.  The grenades that are being thrown - do they go off in the surprise round?  And Xilo's fog appears at the end of the surprise round?  I was thinking of having Wolf just sprint as far as he can, but that is probably a bad idea with grenades being flung around.  
> 
> If Wolf wanted to shoot one of the nerds working on the walking tank thing (during the surprise round, before the fog cloud), would he have a clear shot?  I'm thinking killing one of them might spook some of the others from finishing their project, and we don't need all of them alive...but feel free to let me know if I have our orders wrong.


No worries, happy to answer.

Grenades go off as part of the attack.  Its just easier that way.  A more desperate or fumbling enemy might throw one at you that gives some chance to respond to it before it goes off, but the item is typically activated and detonated as part of the attack.

And I know technically there is an initiative order in 5e and most games; but in the spirit of making the squad feel like a coordinated unit and not a sequence of heroes taking turns, its my rule to interpret the good guy actions to resolve in the most intuitive and favourable  way to simulate tactical simultenaety.

In this case, all the grenade throwing and shooting happens first; and you can run or act before or after the fog cloud within the surprise round, as you prefer.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Looks like that's everyone acted but the Sgt!  I'll let Wolf take his action, then resolve all the outcomes and perform the enemy response.  But you have engaged these troops before, on your last ambush - they're not remarkably tough, so grenades cut them right up.  You can expect strong effect from those already hurled.

----------


## Continental Op

If Wolf is now 40 feet from the walking tank, can he move and leap on top of it?  I'm guessing that would take an athletics check, but is it possible?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Theres popular grapple house rules that suggest a notion that successfully grappling something two sizes larger than you is climbing on it and holding on.  Im inclined to go the same way!  If you can hit it with a grapple check, Ill let you scurry up its metallic hide.

----------


## Novabomb

How much do Behir mines weigh?
How long do they typically take to set?

The catapult spell seems like a reasonable delivery system if they weigh 5 or less.
(I imagine that 3d8 bludgeoning ought to be enough to trigger the pressure plate)

----------


## MrAbdiel

> How much do Behir mines weigh?
> How long do they typically take to set?
> 
> The catapult spell seems like a reasonable delivery system if they weigh 5 or less.
> (I imagine that 3d8 bludgeoning ought to be enough to trigger the pressure plate)


I think we might have spitballed about this, but not really landed on a clear ruling from me.  But I've thought about it today.

A google search is telling me an M1 anti tank might was 4.9kg back at D-day, and they seem to go up from there.  That's about twice  the fling limit on catapult; but I like the idea of landmine deployment shenanigans and, with a bit of hand-wavey "magic might make for lighter materials" juju, I'm comfortable saying it's 5lbs.

But as for shooting it like a rocket, it's not going to work on a tank.  It set the mine off; but the destructive power of the blast really relies on the oppositional force, usually of the explosion pinched between hard packed ground, and a tank tread on top of it.  You're looking at considerably reduced effectiveness under most circumstances.  You might, in the future, find an ideal circumstance to use it that way - but it's a level 1 spell; it just can't replicate that kind of power!

If you wanted to punt it underneath a moving tread or foot to force a target to trigger it as intended... it's going to be harder than just chucking a rock but might work in a pinch.  Ultimately though the mine is designed to be placed, concealed, and then activated when an enemy unwittingly compresses it.

Good thought, though.

----------


## JbeJ275

Have we considered getting the guy controlling the tank to stand down and making the tank surrender tmrather than actually blowing up the tank?

----------


## Continental Op

> Have we considered getting the guy controlling the tank to stand down and making the tank surrender tmrather than actually blowing up the tank?


Does anyone speak Kreigspiel and can do a convincing imitation?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Is the steel plate that the scientist shut visible now that it's moving around? How accessible is it?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Its visable, and theoretically accessible if one knew to look for it.  Strictly speaking all the visual I have you there was just telephoto dramatics; youre all behind a fog cloud!  But tell you what - actions spent visibly looking at this thing for potential weaknesses are viable spends.  If you hit the hidden DC, youll get useful information; if you miss it, itll lower the DC by an increment for the next perception check for the same from the team.

----------


## Cavir

> Does anyone speak Kreigspiel and can do a convincing imitation?


Xilo has it in limited form. Tomorrow night I should be stuck inside avoiding tropical storm Nicole while on vacation so I should have time to come up with something. Keep those ideas coming and don't have to wait on me.

----------


## MrAbdiel

If it helps, any time you pin a tank, you have. 10% chance of buttoning it for a turn, imposing  disadvantage on its attack rolls.  The is to say, if someone is let sure what to do, you can always add to the weight of fire trying for lock it down.

----------


## Novabomb

It occurs to me that slight of hand roll might be meritted here:
(1d20+10)[*13*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Wait, did that need a dash from me or do I still have an action?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, you entered the room about 100 feet from the Angreifer's start position, and it hasn't moved remarkably closer to you; just got off its blocks and faced you.  You dashed 60 on your first turn.  On this, your second, if you move only 30 you're close enough to take a ... let's call it an 'examination' action, as previously mentioned; but you're still somewhat 'infront of it', in that you're ten feet diagonally to one side of it.  If you dash for your action again this turn, you'll be behind it; though how quickly it corners and recovers from people getting behind it has yet to be discovered.  And Ginger has laid a mine infront of it, so maybe you don't want it turning around and going back anyway?  If it moves forward, there's a chance it'll step on the mine; if it turns and engages people behind it, that chance is markedly reduced!

----------


## JbeJ275

With it getting swarmed I feel comfortable prioritising the panel, Im roll Int (Tinker Tools) to see if I can at least figure out a sequence or two.

(1d20+11)[*12*]

Edit: Ive rolled twice this fight and theyve both been Nat Ones.

----------


## JbeJ275

I gotta be honest. I was really hoping this was an attack I could use shield against rather than a save I cant boost doing damage I cant absorb elements on.

Sal: (1d20+2)[*20*]
Sparky: (1d20)[*5*]

Okay, so Sal survived and Sparky is. at 0HP exactly.

Gonna wait for the map to see if I can work the panel from cover, or maybe help Doc.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sorry about jumping the gun, misread the commebt about only Wolf being left to act. Trying to resist all of those grapples.

Soldier 1 (1d20+1)[*20*]
Solder 2 (1d20+1)[*6*]
Labcoat (1d20+1)[*9*]

Ugh copy pasted without changing the +1 to +8.

So Doc is left grappled by soldier 2 with the labcoat having escaped his grasp.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I gotta be honest. I was really hoping this was an attack I could use shield against rather than a save I cant boost doing damage I cant absorb elements on.
> 
> Sal: [roll0]
> Sparky: [roll1]
> 
> Okay, so Sal survived and Sparky is. at 0HP exactly.
> 
> Gonna wait for the map to see if I can work the panel from cover, or maybe help Doc.


Thus always to Sparkies.  I guess he's entitled to death saves - TECHNICALLY. :(  Does his shield go down immediately, or just not refresh?




> Sorry about jumping the gun, misread the comment about only Wolf being left to act. Trying to resist all of those grapples.
> 
> Soldier 1 [roll0]
> Solder 2 [roll1]
> Labcoat [roll2]
> 
> Ugh copy pasted without changing the +1 to +8.
> 
> So Doc is left grappled by soldier 2 with the labcoat having escaped his grasp.


No worries, I figured that was the case!

I'll definately get that map up, I think.  Now that we're in a fight where facing and angles matter, it needs to happen.

----------


## JbeJ275

Its shield doesnt go down, it just stops pumping it out. I might actually take the action and spend the spellslot to rebuild it as a flamethrower quickly, threaten the soldiers grabbing doc and the guy doc grabbed with a barbecuing.

----------


## Continental Op

Oof, can Wolf even make the grapple check with a measly +5 to the roll?  I guess he would try regardless.  

Grapple first: (1d20+5)[*11*]

And then assuming it fails, rolling to avoid the damage and the pin.  

Dex save for damage: (1d20+4)[*19*]
Dex save for pin: (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Looks like noone got completely wrecked, but do Wolf or Sal fancy a standard Doc heal or a short rent's worth?

----------


## Continental Op

> Looks like noone got completely wrecked, but do Wolf or Sal fancy a standard Doc heal or a short rent's worth?


Wolf is okay, with a little over half his HP still.  But he is pinned, so not doing much this round.  I'm assuming Sal needs more help.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cool, is that despite our 13 THP from Sal before Sparky went down? Either way he'll try to wriggle free and lend a hand.

----------


## Continental Op

> Cool, is that despite our 13 THP from Sal before Sparky went down? Either way he'll try to wriggle free and lend a hand.


I must have missed when that happened, thanks.

----------


## Continental Op

Happy Turkey Day, Amcarans.  I raise a bottle of Kriegweiser to you all.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh yeah, happy thanksgiving, Amcaran warriors!

And thanks for your patience.  I knew I had to make a map, and I wrung my hands and avoided the effort, but I did it!  Here's the Roll20 campaign link:

The Ballad of Echo Company

I intend to keep doing the game on the forum, naturally - but that'll be the place to go when we're using anything but extremely simple theatre of the mind, and I will do some of the rolling there (you can go to that log and see your terrible luck).  When you log in, post in the chat which player you are and I'll give you power over your token.

----------


## JbeJ275

Would I know if this thing runs on a type of flammable liquid fuel or a more exotic mixture that doesn't threated overheating if you spray burning liqquid over the vents?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Would I know if this thing runs on a type of flammable liquid fuel or a more exotic mixture that doesn't threated overheating if you spray burning liqquid over the vents?


It looks to be mostly diesel powered - perhaps with some kind of alchemical enhancement.

----------


## Continental Op

Rolling for recovery from being pinned, and thanks for the advantage.  Should we be doing these in Roll20 now?  

Wis save (adv): (1d20+2)[*8*] or (1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Ooh, a 24 Perception check is hopeful, would be great to give Sal a target!

Plus hope everyone across the pond had a lovely turkey day!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Rolling for recovery from being pinned, and thanks for the advantage.  Should we be doing these in Roll20 now?  
> 
> Wis save (adv): [roll0] or [roll1]


You may if you want to - just make sure to preface the roll in the chat with a description of what you're rolling, so I can connect the dots!




> Ooh, a 24 Perception check is hopeful, would be great to give Sal a target!
> 
> Plus hope everyone across the pond had a lovely turkey day!


Nice! That'll spot one for sure - I'll include your discovering in my next post, and you can free-action communicate it at your leisure.  How did Doc go with that reflex save against the grenade?  EDIT:  I see it!  In the chat of the Roll20.  Gotcha!

----------


## Cavir

Don't forget about Inspiration. We all have it. Xilo's special use for it is: "You may immediately give Inspiration to two allies. Doing so has a 50% chance of Inspiring a random ally who witnesses your work." Since no one is using theirs Xilo can't use his. Infantry vs a tank is no small feat!

I still have a Weasel right? Maybe climb onto the tank, stick the weasel by the guns, then target it with a shot from someone. It may not destroy the whole thing but shutting down the guns would be helpful.

----------


## MrAbdiel

You do have a weasel indeed!

Wolf has tried climbing it - revealing it's got a beefy-but-not-insurmountable athletics check to oppose you, however.  And if you succeed, and it devotes a turn trying to shake you off, it's not spending that turn shooting - so that's not nothing, either.

----------


## JbeJ275

Sadly my inspiration is much more specialised around solid fortifications rather than mobile enemies, so unless we can lure this somewhere where blowing out the floor beneath its feet would hurt it I worry my inspiration would be of limited value.

----------


## Novabomb

This is definitely a situation where we should be retreating.  We need to lure it somewhere narrowish, or perhaps we can convince the krieg to shut it off

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Doc needs to heal someone to use up his, but noone is that up against the ropes yet I think. He'll happily go after the labcoat again though (giving him a beatdown as best he can this time). He might have the best shot at climbing the tank too (+8 athletics) so that's another option.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, that reminds me - I've made everyone's HP (green) and temp HP (blue) viable to everyone so you should be able to 'at a glance' the situation on the field.  You should be able to subtract and add to those bars on tokens you control  Please do; try to leave a note in the chat on Roll20 that you've done so, so I don't double dip.  SHould be particularly useful for the medic.  I tend to permit the enemy "HP Bar" to be visable, so you can see it depleting; but not the HP numbers, so it's not too revealing.  Let me know if anyone can't see any of that!

----------


## Cavir

> This is definitely a situation where we should be retreating.  We need to lure it somewhere narrowish, or perhaps we can convince the krieg to shut it off


Feel free to call that out IC.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> This is definitely a situation where we should be retreating.  We need to lure it somewhere narrowish, or perhaps we can convince the krieg to shut it off


Maybe so!  in the wrap up post to come, it looks like Doc has succeeded in spotting some kind of vulnerability (after Sal's earlier attempts eroded the DC), so that's going to come up; and Sal is doing a pretty good job scaring the kreiger labcoat.  So it's not a foregone conclusion, is what I'm saying!  If Gabriel has an action he'd like to take, I can roll it into the resolution tomorrow when I post.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Is there any way for Doc to clamber up to the gantry K'ral is on? If not he'll heal Sal in the first instance and his ring on K'ral.

----------


## JbeJ275

Sal's gonna pump energy into sparky's remaining shielding circuitry he extracted while repairing him. It won't fit to form conventionally but it'll throw out a wall between me and the machine 

(He's casting shield)

I don't know if you'd be game for this, but if I call back Sparky and use him as a welding torch can I make a tinkers check to weld open the Panel as a bonus action?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Sal's gonna pump energy into sparky's remaining shielding circuitry he extracted while repairing him. It won't fit to form conventionally but it'll throw out a wall between me and the machine 
> 
> (He's casting shield)
> 
> I don't know if you'd be game for this, but if I call back Sparky and use him as a welding torch can I make a tinkers check to weld open the Panel as a bonus action?


Sounds dope to me. Make that roll; hit that 16.  If someone else can offer you advantage in some reasonable way - taking a help action that makes sense to aid this endevour - you can make the check with advantage, too.  Or you might want to use your inspiration here for that conventional use to grant advantage!

Ah, shield. The DM's Fun-Burglar.

----------


## JbeJ275

I mean I made the important roll, but got a nat one to follow it up with.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I mean I made the important roll, but got a nat one to follow it up with.


Well, the attempt still erodes the DC some more for the next attempt!  So progress.  And yes!  There is now a panel off the machine, its machine-guns exposed to gunfire and spells!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Ooh, a good roll! If Doc doesn't need to Dash to get up to K'ral then he'll use his action to try and find another weak spot.

----------


## JbeJ275

The Neu Titansberg boys are doing work this fight.

----------


## Cavir

Nice work!

Can I pick up my Behir as part of a move?
Can I ready an action to slide the Behir under its foot as it is about to finish a step? How far away can I be? I realize I may need to be within blast range to do it.

Stuffing a weasel in the opening is a good idea too!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

> The Neu Titansberg boys are doing work this fight.


If we can make it there, we can make it anywhere!

----------


## Continental Op

Rolling to be un-pinned, with advantage this round, right?  

Wis save: (1d20+2)[*18*] or (1d20+2)[*10*]

If he makes his save and can actually act this round, is it too late to try to give Sal advantage on his second roll?  Would shooting at the Gundam distract it enough to help Sal, or would Wolf need to do something more on point to help?

----------


## JbeJ275

Youd probably have better luck looking yourself since every check erodes the DC

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ooh, a good roll! If Doc doesn't need to Dash to get up to K'ral then he'll use his action to try and find another weak spot.





> The Neu Titansberg boys are doing work this fight.





> If we can make it there, we can make it anywhere!


Hey, we're _walkin'_ here!  Good stuff.  I was starting to get the DM sweats, when the dice start to seem conspiratorially cruel to players.  Well timed.




> Nice work!
> 
> Can I pick up my Behir as part of a move?
> Can I ready an action to slide the Behir under its foot as it is about to finish a step? How far away can I be? I realize I may need to be within blast range to do it.
> 
> Stuffing a weasel in the opening is a good idea too!


You can pick up your behir as your item interaction mid-move, sure.  It's still active, so... You know, don't trip on it or anything.  I'll let you ready an action to place it in the path of an oncoming step.  This is a little weird as a rules edge case; but how about this - if you want to place it and then get to a safe distance, it's the same as before -you're hoping it beefs its perception check to detect the trap and then to get lucky when it steps on it.  If you want to be _close enough to place the mine under a descending foot that has no option to chance course,_ there's no way you're getting clear of the detonation.  Placing, stepping, and diving are all happening in the same half second.  You could basically make me an improvised weapon 'attack roll' to deploy it, rolling against its AC.  If you miss, you can choose to either have placed the mine out of the step, or to have hesitated and not placed it at all.  If you _hit_, it'll go off - the leg will take the hit, you'll have to make a dexterity save for half damage.  I'll give you advantage on that save, given than the device, in this scenario, is largely detonating under the machine and you're just being clobbered by debris and light spritzes of molten steel.

And Gabriel can indeed use a weasel against an exposed weak point - it's perfect for the job!  It's a ranged attack against its AC; or a melee attack, but you'd want to try not to be adjacent before the end of your turn otherwise... see above.




> Rolling to be un-pinned, with advantage this round, right?  
> 
> Wis save: [roll0] or [roll1]
> 
> If he makes his save and can actually act this round, is it too late to try to give Sal advantage on his second roll?  Would shooting at the Gundam distract it enough to help Sal, or would Wolf need to do something more on point to help?


Well, you unpin at the end of the turn; but you can still act while pinned! You just can't leave cover; and can't get up from prone unless you're in cover.  So you can shoot back, for sure; and if you elect to try to pin it (either by shooting to pin instead of damage, forcing it to make a pinning check or automatically pinning it with your Inspiration feature), you might get a 1 in 10 chance to button (effectively blind) it, and it'll DEFINATELY consider you as a threat, just as it did K'ral.

Or, yes, indeed, make your own perception check; failure erodes the DC for the next guy.

----------


## Cavir

> You can pick up your behir as your item interaction mid-move, sure.  It's still active, so... You know, don't trip on it or anything.  I'll let you ready an action to place it in the path of an oncoming step.  This is a little weird as a rules edge case; but how about this - if you want to place it and then get to a safe distance, it's the same as before -you're hoping it beefs its perception check to detect the trap and then to get lucky when it steps on it.  If you want to be _close enough to place the mine under a descending foot that has no option to chance course,_ there's no way you're getting clear of the detonation.  Placing, stepping, and diving are all happening in the same half second.  You could basically make me an improvised weapon 'attack roll' to deploy it, rolling against its AC.  If you miss, you can choose to either have placed the mine out of the step, or to have hesitated and not placed it at all.  If you _hit_, it'll go off - the leg will take the hit, you'll have to make a dexterity save for half damage.  I'll give you advantage on that save, given than the device, in this scenario, is largely detonating under the machine and you're just being clobbered by debris and light spritzes of molten steel.





> You know, don't trip on it or anything.


If only it were that easy to set it off. If miss it, what about shooting the mine while the tank is there?




> Placing, stepping, and diving are all happening in the same half second.


Sounds exciting!
Assuming I have to be 5-10 ft from it to make that attack happen. I'll have to wait until next round. Hope is to use the mine on the tank's foot further away from Sal to save him from my fate.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  I hope you guys aren't bothered as I'm figuring out some of these tank and anti-tank rules on the fly.  I really think the whole man-vs-machine thing is a big part of that band-of-brothers WW2 combat fantasy; and I'm dedicated to the thought that it's devalued if the tank is just a hit point pool to chop down like all the other foes you encounter.  Similarly, I'm trying to make the use of anti-tank equipment and clever tactics valuable, but not super easy.

I want you to have gear to use the right way to solve a problem; but also to be able to drop an I-Beam on top of a tank when you lure it into a trainyard, y'know?  So that's why you can detect that I'm squirming when we're trying to figure out ways to deploy AT mines that are not the typical get-tank-on-mine scenario.  I think that chucking them at the enemy and shooting them like explosive clay pigeons, or full on banana-cream-pie tossing them at the tank's front, makes the very idea of tanks as a world-changing mechanical development suspect.  How can it revolutionize warfare if you can just yeet a fistful of C4 at it?


But also I don't like NoNoNo'ing interesting plans.  So here's where I'm at, as far as atypically delivering an AT mine goes.  _If an AT mine goes off in any condition other than having a tank on the armed side and something roughly as heavy as a tank on the other (usually the face of the earth), it deals 1/2 damage to tanks and has only a 50% chance to expose a weakpoint._

This makes it a gamble, especially because you're usually rolling to 'hit' as well, so you're more likely than not going to fail to bust a thing open with those odds; but it can be done, and in desperate circumstances, it's a chance.

Does that seem overly harsh?

----------


## JbeJ275

One option might just be having applying C4 to a tank directly take several rounds? That sort of fits the history too with tanks being very powerful but best used while supported by infantry or other armour, and incentivises is trying to trap the tank in areas where it cant move faster than us.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I really like that there is more to it than just grinding through a sack of HP. It fits with the genre brilliantly! High DCs for both finding and exposing each weak point might make things very difficult for us, but that can be fine tuned as we go along.

Reduced efficacy from lobbing high explosives makes sense. Climbing on and taking a round or two to deploy the charges in a suitable way also sounds sensible to me.

----------


## Cavir

Not at all! I got carried away on that line of thinking and forgot to think bigger and more cinematic. Xilo is already working on slipping it under a foot and probably catching himself in the blast (heroic and light spritzes of molten steel make interesting scars!) so it'd be weird to totally change gears there. Whether it works or not I'll have Xilo then think of something more environmentally minded (as opposed to environmentally friendly!). Is the doorway we came in from still open?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Ooh, great idea! I Rancor moment would be brilliant!

----------


## Continental Op

I was going to have Wolf use his inspiration to pin the machine, but that seems the opposite of the current plan, right?

----------


## MrAbdiel

If you do choose to use your inspiration to pin it, roll a d10 with your post.  You'll draw its attention either way; but if you hit a 10 on that d10 it'll also be Buttoned up from the hail of bullets.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

1/3 of its HP ate also currently vulnerable to damage from small arms fire, so just hurting it isn't a bad shout either.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Just to be clear because I hate for people to feel they have wasted actions, the pinned condition does not pin tanks; it triggers a 10% chance to be buttoned, which is a blindness like debilitation where it closes all its hatches and sensors under the hail of fire.  So a normal soldier needs the vehicle to fail a dc13 wisdom just to trigger that 10% test.  With an automatic pin (by the sharpshooter or support abilities) it just automatically triggers that 10% test.  You can imagine a couple of squads opening up on a tank to force its drivers to take defensive action, typically.

----------


## Continental Op

> Just to be clear because I hate for people to feel they have wasted actions, the pinned condition does not pin tanks; it triggers a 10% chance to be buttoned, which is a blindness like debilitation where it closes all its hatches and sensors under the hail of fire.  So a normal soldier needs the vehicle to fail a dc13 wisdom just to trigger that 10% test.  With an automatic pin (by the sharpshooter or support abilities) it just automatically triggers that 10% test.  You can imagine a couple of squads opening up on a tank to force its drivers to take defensive action, typically.


That makes sense, and thanks for the explanation.   Since Wolf is still pinned this round, he will just attack the tank.   Sorry, but one more question: would the BM "distracting strike" ability work on a tank?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> That makes sense, and thanks for the explanation.   Since Wolf is still pinned this round, he will just attack the tank.   Sorry, but one more question: would the BM "distracting strike" ability work on a tank?


Hmm.  I'm going to say _yes_, when you're attacking an exposed weakpoint.  You might want to use your inspiration just to gain advantage to cancel the disadvantage from being pinned for the shot.  the LT is itching for an opportunity to use his inspiring ability to give others inspiration - might as well take it!

----------


## JbeJ275

Did wolf miss the bit where we already exposed a specific weak point?

----------


## Continental Op

> Did wolf miss the bit where we already exposed a specific weak point?


No, that is the only reason the distracting strike will work...oh, I see, you are saying IC I had him attack a different point on the tank?  I will edit that for clarity in-game.  Thanks.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The Angreifer is 1/3 wounded; you've eroded the next weakpoint DC to 19, and Wolf has invited 60 damage on his head - or 30, if he passes the important save!

Xilo's Psychos, you're up!

----------


## Continental Op

> The Angreifer is 1/3 wounded; you've eroded the next weakpoint DC to 19, and Wolf has invited 60 damage on his head - or 30, if he passes the important save!
> 
> Xilo's Psychos, you're up!


Well, 60 just happens to be Wolf's current HP, after the healing from Doc.  So here is the all-important roll to see if he is still standing after the assault:  

Dex (w/advantage): (1d20+4)[*24*] or (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

The Nat 20 when you need it most.  The dice conspire for the narrative once more!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Is it possible to use an action and a bonus action to do a double search?

----------


## MrAbdiel

No can do, my man.  Action only.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Thanks for the reminder, so close!

----------


## JbeJ275

Didnt another NPC spend their action dropping the DC since? Or did I mess up the order of events

----------


## MrAbdiel

K'ral did, too.  It started at 25; it's been eroded three times, 2 each tome, to 19.  With Doc's 18, a near miss, it's down to 16 17!

----------


## JbeJ275

Not a 17? Does the amount it drops by change depending on the score you roll?

----------


## MrAbdiel

...Yes you're right, it's 17; my brain just grabbed the last integer in the buffer and took two off it.

----------


## Continental Op

Can Wolf make a perception check to try to find another weak point from where he is at?  I have two concerns with this idea: one, he may not be smart enough to realize that is what everyone else is doing; and two, he is quite a ways away, with some soldiers and things in the way.  

But he has a decent (+8) perception check, so I would like to try, if that works for you, MrAbdiel.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Against an enemy of this size, certainly.  And you've been close it a bunch already -it might be nice if those failed climb attempts justify something useful.  As for Wolf maybe not being smart enough, I'm of the mind to believe that there's so much training and drilling and small unit tactics perfecting happening off screen that you guys have worked out enough group cohesion for situations like this that a large dollop of OOC coordination is perfectly acceptable.  Absolutely make that Perception test with your action, if you want.

Inspiration for Advantage can be used on perception tests, incidentally!

----------


## Continental Op

> Inspiration for Advantage can be used on perception tests, incidentally!


Wolf used his inspiration firing from prone, but it turns out he doesn't need it!  Just hit the DC, I think!  If he can, he would shout out the weak point to the team for Sal or whomever to exploit.  

Also, the next person to attack the jaeger/gundam/escaflowne-thing has advantage from Wolf's battlemaster maneuver.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, you just got it!  So I guess you didn't need it.

But it's worth noting you're re-inspired!  Part of Doc's ability is that someone who witnesses his medical intervention gains inspiration, and you were the lucky duck!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Woo, excellent work!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hey, Merry Christmas, Skyknives!  Hope you're all bloated with seasonal feasting.  Turns out it wasn't _all over by Christmas_; but I'm sure it will be by the next one!

Hey, @Novabomb!  I need your input on how to resolve your weasel attack.  The test is good, but you have two options.

Here's the text (which I made up) for the Weasel.

_1 Weasel class bomb (two point plastic explosive. 5d10 damage; 50% chance of reducing immunity to resistance)._

Since it's a device made to pierce armor when deployed right - and you've gone the hard yards to find a place to deploy it with the requisite oppositional force, etc - you can plonk it into the open cavity.  You would roll 5d10 damage, and the machine would take that damage _regardless of its Tank immunities_.  You would also have a 50% chance to reduce the Tank immunity on the final, undisclosed 3rd weakpoint to a mere resistance - which means your crew might just be able to brute force it at half damage instead of spending time using perception tests to find it and an action to expose it.

However, during this turn, Wolf has disclosed the 2nd weakpoint.  If you wanted to, you could use that slight of hand roll to stuff the weasel in that open flap.  You'd still do your damage; but because you made that skill roll and expended this limited tank-busting resource, I'd count it as you 'exposing' the 2nd weakpoint.  In that case, there'd be no 50% chance to reduce anything - that weakpoint would be fully exposed, and its remaining HP vulnerable to the attacks of your allies.

To put it another way, this enemy functionally has three seperate pools of HP, all of which are protected by a weakpoint that needs to be indentified and exposed, (or attacked with special weapons).  

Weakpoint 1 has been disclosed, exposed, and exhausted of HP.
Weakpoint 2 has been disclosed, but not exposed.
Weakpoint 3 has yet to be disclosed.

With your weasel efforts just now, I'll let you either...

a) Damage and expose Weakpoint 2.
or
b) Damage Weakpoint 3, with a 50% chance of partially exposing it to further damage.  If your allies wanted to fully expose it to damage, they'd still have to disclose and expose it; but you might just be able to hose it with enough bullets at that point that it keeps over.  That's if you hit the 11+ on the d20, though.

Let us know what you decide!  It might help Sal and the LT decide how best to act, with their pending actions!

----------


## JbeJ275

Im game to use my action to tear apart the weak spot if youd rather apply it to try and open another spot?

----------


## Novabomb

Lets go for weakpoint 3!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright!  Roll me 5d10 - and a flat d20, hoping for a 11+.

----------


## Novabomb

Rollin
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(5d10)[*29*]
(1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oof can't roll above 10 to hit even with advantage!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Happy new year, Skyknives!

Doc, I might have bamboozled you with that mid-turn wrap up, but Doc spend his turn using his perception action to erode the DC of finding the weakspot!  He knocked it down, Wolf spotted it, Sal went to try top open it - (And I don't think a 14 will do it, sadly - The DC is 16, and since this is sort of a skill challenge, using the same skill to reveal an additional weakpoint would be at disadvantage, too.  Still worth the  honestly, but no dice this time).  Doc does have his Bonus and Moves, though; so you can still do a roguey hide.

As for Steady Aim... I don't see why you can't drop prone; it takes no move to go down, just to stand up, so the 0 move speed thing shouldn't impede it.

I believe we're just requiring the LT to act this turn.


I think I've set the precedent that it's a _Bonus Action_ to try something to expose a weakpoint (or an _Action_ if it's some kind of damaging attack, like breaching with a weasel).  So Sal's unable to pop the weakpoint with his bonus action this turn, so I think the post says he's gonna default to Dodge to try to avoid being kicked!

Which reminds me, he's going to use a legendary action right after that to try to kick Sal.  At disadvantage, from the dodge.  I'll roll here, and put the outcome in my wrapup post after the LT actions.

(1d20+14)[*32*] or (1d20+14)[*29*], whichever is lower, for (6d6+9)[*34*] damage.

EDIT: That is an insanely good series of rolls.  I don't suppose Sal has a trick that might help him avoid a 29 to attack versus his AC?

----------


## JbeJ275

Unless it does some sort of extortic damage with its attack then no, Sal could not beat a tank in a fistfight.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Happy New Year!

Precisely that, I thought we'd moved on to the next round, apologies!

Oof, poor Sal! I'm hoping Doc can regain inspiration from some source to give him a good patching up.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Unless it does some sort of extortic damage with its attack then no, Sal could not beat a tank in a fistfight.


I believe Confucius said something similar.  No, the kicks are straight-up bludgeoning, I'm afraid.  I think that'll put Sal on his back for the moment, but all his bones are in the bag, and you can sort them out when you get home.




> Happy New Year!
> 
> Precisely that, I thought we'd moved on to the next round, apologies!
> 
> Oof, poor Sal! I'm hoping Doc can regain inspiration from some source to give him a good patching up.


If only someone had the power to grant inspiration!  Someone who, quite incidentally, hadn't acted yet this turn! :D

----------


## Cavir

Sorry all, had less online time while (still) on vacation than expected. Inspiration coming! Doc and Wolf have used theirs. I gotta review who else, short of someone lending a hand with that info. Granting it is a std action right?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wolf got his back from witnessing Docs heal, but Kral needs his back, too.

I havent been considering the actions involved in the inspiration use but I am going to go with no action at all; just like using inspiration otherwise.  For things that designate targets, like the marksman ability, you immediately and for no action designate the target, then spend your action as normal to trigger the effect.  Im going to say its the same for medic - designate your patient, then spend a charge of medkit ad an item interaction as normal.

As a leader, its just free.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Round Resolution posted!  It's your guys's turns again!

Ginger needs to make an important save or be knocked flat by bullets instead of just badly winged by them.  Sal (and maybe Ginger) will need a hand up, from 0HP.  The Lt (Probably) soaks a kick, but keeps kicking.  K'ral pops open the last weak point, so _As of now, the Angreifer's hit points are all either open to damage, or merely resistant to damage.  Brute force is a perfectly viable strategy henceforth._

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oof, bodies hitting the floor. Doc will definitely rush to their aid rather than shooting the machine. It would be great to know if ginger is still up or not before he acts though.

----------


## Cavir

Wolf also gets an extra shot from LT's Commander's Strike, with the bonus damage.

----------


## Novabomb

One reflex save coming up:

(1d20+7)[*12*]
Adv (1d20+7)[*14*]

That was unlucky

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh no!   The price of glory, Pvt. Ginger.  Doc, both Sal and Gabriel are down; you may engage this medical Sophies Choice at your leisure.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Ugh, curse his tiny legs! He needs to dash to get to either of them. He's going to aim for Sal since I can think of an appropriate heal that's different to just a load of morphine/adrenaline.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Wolf also gets an extra shot from LT's Commander's Strike, with the bonus damage.


Oh, yes!  Sarge, when you perform your turn, take an 'extra' attack; the Lt spend a command dice to give you another crack at this thing, so the time has come to light it up!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, and there's a 50% chance someone is randomly inspired by seeing Doc doin' his best Desmond Doss out there.

*11orUpForInspiration* - (1d20)[*16*].  And the inspired party is either the Lt. Xiloscient, or Cpl. K'ral!  *1Lt2cpl* - (1d2)[*2*].

The much perforated eladrin is inspired.

----------


## Continental Op

Okay, so Wolf made five attack rolls, and the first two look good.  He will spend a superiority die on each of the last three rolls for precision attack, trying to make them hit.  

Roll to add to attack B2: (1d8)[*4*]
Roll to add to attack C1: (1d8)[*5*]
Roll to add to attack C2: (1d8)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Attack B2, at a 15 total, still misses; but the other four connect!

EDIT:  But the first one's a Nat 20, I think!

Edit: It's hurting real bad.  ContinentalOp, with that crit, you're entitled to an extra weapon dice of damage; which I would roll for you if there weren't a chance it would be enough to kill the thing and thus cover you in glory.  So make that roll when you can.

----------


## Continental Op

> Attack B2, at a 15 total, still misses; but the other four connect!
> 
> EDIT:  But the first one's a Nat 20, I think!
> 
> Edit: It's hurting real bad.  ContinentalOp, with that crit, you're entitled to an extra weapon dice of damage; which I would roll for you if there weren't a chance it would be enough to kill the thing and thus cover you in glory.  So make that roll when you can.


Sweet, and good catch, MrAbdiel.  Rolling for critical damage: (1d10)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

That's an early turn end, but with that, the Der Angriefer's last reserves are gone; one mighty barrage from Wolf cleared out the the open weakpoint, and brute forced the remaining hit points on the resistant one that were left after the Weasel went off.

And with two points to spare.  Post incoming, but we're out of combat time!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Doc short changed Wolf to the tune of 5hp earlier since I didn't read the full healer feat text, so have that as a little robot-murdering bonus!

How is Sal looking after a short rest heal?
Xilo okay after that final kick?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Doc short changed Wolf to the tune of 5hp earlier since I didn't read the full healer feat text, so have that as a little robot-murdering bonus!
> 
> How is Sal looking after a short rest heal?
> Xilo okay after that final kick?


That puts Wolf up to, like, 3 points off max, which is great.  And Xilo is 45/62Hp, so he's feeling it. Purple hearts all round, this mission.

I was kind of shooting from the hip with the inspiration-for-short-rest heal thing; but it turns out it's a pretty good way to get use out of Hit Dice without artificially injecting short rest breaks into these high octant, no-rest missions.

I'm still calibrating the right amount of hurt to throw at you guys; if it's too little, it's too each, and it doesn't do much for the medic-fantasy necessary for Doc's character or the peril-fantasy of the setting.  If it's too much, obvious results; but I appreciate it might feel... slighting to get one-shot from full health to 0 in fights like this.  I hope the compensation - that the classic initiative structure has been degraded into a form that makes it harder to lose turns by lying unconcious on the ground - makes it worth it.

----------


## JbeJ275

Lets see how much it heals me: (5d8+5)[*26*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I'm enjoying the amount of medic fantasy I'm getting out of this so far!

Lack of actual short rests does limit Doc's healing significantly as his Healer feat is one shot per person per short rest. The inspiration mechanic boosts that very considerably but is still pretty much a single shot per character. Another fight like that will hopefully be doable but a third would be very tricky.

One possible thing to consider is using inspiration (on its own or tied to another part of the inspiration mechanics) to reset some short rest abilities. I'm mostly thinking things like second wind, action surge, superiority dice etc.

----------


## Continental Op

That was an awesome fight; very tense and cinematic, but no one actually died.  Wolf is pretty much out of special abilities, so another fight like that would probably drop him.  But to be fair, you did warn us to have other character ideas handy.  And the death toll of WWII was not paltry.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

> But to be fair, you did warn us to have other character ideas handy.  And the death toll of WWII was not paltry.


Ooh, I'd totally forgotten about my backup ideas, thanks for the reminder!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Insight check (1d20+8)[*16*]

----------


## Continental Op

Insight check: (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------

